# 2016 Spring NCSQ Meet - 08-09 April 2016 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

We had another great NCSQ meet this past Fall....again, pitiful weather, but really good people and excellent cars! Even with a good attendance, there were several that couldn't make it and 'vowed' they would be here with a semi-finished or complete system. 

2015 NCSQ Fall Meet Thread










This one is going to be scheduled a little earlier in the Spring.....let's see if we can miss some of the rain.....of course, since it is so warm now.....it might be snowing into May. 

So, on to the info about the meet 

Where:
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

When:
Friday evening: 08 April 2016 for those who want to get together early (start around 5:00) - will likely order pizza again.

Saturday: 09 April 2016 09:00 AM - 09:00 PM

Food:
Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out at my house.


Stuff to bring:

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs or other device
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism

Current list of attendees: (Add Yo Name!)
Name (Screenname) - Car

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS


----------



## Babs

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ 

2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy

3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salami

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy

3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS

4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan

5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord


----------



## Babs

^ Right on Rich! Can't wait to hear this Accord!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo5upra

Just thread stalking...


----------



## DBlevel

I'll be there for this one........



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy

3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS

4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan

5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord

6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord


----------



## ErinH

In! 


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord 
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan


----------



## TheJesus

I'll be there for my first time.

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord 
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT


----------



## Mic10is

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2015 Subaru Legacy
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord 
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX


----------



## chithead

Minor change 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX


----------



## crackinhedz

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe



Though my work schedule that far out is unknown, so its a "hopefully" for me!


----------



## Zippy

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

I'm in.


----------



## jnorman5

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Zippy said:


> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> I'm in.


Sweet! If you make it down, and if Kelly can make it up....that would put 3 BRZ/FRS vehicles here. 



jnorman5 said:


> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 
> Can't wait!!!!


Will be awesome to see you guys again....John / Dan.....and everyone else as well.....I'm extremely busy with a study change right now, so I haven't been attending my thread to thank folks for signing up.....but 12 on the list within 22 hours - that is good stuff right there!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Sweet! If you make it down, and if Kelly can make it up....that would put 3 BRZ/FRS vehicles here.


That might be sensory overload for BRZ goodness!


----------



## captainobvious

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## LaydSierra

Damn, I'd love to make it but that's the weekend of Rudy's spring race. I might could swing by Friday afternoon/night after qualifying. How far are you from Piedmont dragway? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Google says 30 minutes ladysierra....you should come by.


----------



## LaydSierra

claydo said:


> Google says 30 minutes ladysierra....you should come by.


Awesome, I knew it wasn't far but wasn't sure where in Greensboro the OP lived.

Oh BTW yall, my actual name is Ray. I joined this site many years ago but then sort of forgot about it & got out of audio for awhile. I'm in the Mooresville area & hope to meet some of yall. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm probably going to sit this one out since I'll be in Abilene at Grayson and Ally's meet the following month. I'll be back in the Fall for redemption. My stage no longer pulls to the right and it got good reviews at the meet I was at in Fort Worth. I'll never forget the people at the Fall meet that took time to teach me some tuning tricks of the trade. You know who you areY'all have fun and post plenty of pics. I know Clay will be going nuts with that nice one he has now.


----------



## Black Rain

Well looks like its becoming another grand GTG. I am going make a trip back to NC and go back to these GTGs when I return back into the States. So I will continue to follow this and hope to follow everyone else's build logs as they continue their journey to audio excellency.

I guess I'm going to have to start a GTG in Florida, when I get back too. As far I know there, there is only 1 GTG and that is at Octave's in Orlando. So we will see what happens. Either way, best of luck to all.


----------



## bertholomey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - Vehicle?


----------



## LaydSierra

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX[/QUOTE]
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed

I have been at sea for the last 2 meets, however I know for a fact I will be in for this one. Just got my new truck so no guarantees that I will have any gear yet.


----------



## bertholomey

It would be awesome if you are able to make it Steve - just need to get Bill to get on the list . Thank you Ray for updating the list with that groovy looking truck. It would be fantastic to see you again Mark!


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS

Very much looking forward to seeing everyone again! Maybe I can work up the courage to sit in Jason's BRZ this time (no promises).


----------



## Babs

Darkrider said:


> Maybe I can work up the courage to sit in Jason's BRZ this time (no promises).



It's a moral imperative for your ears. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> It would be awesome if you are able to make it Steve - just need to get Bill to get on the list . Thank you Ray for updating the list with that groovy looking truck. It would be fantastic to see you again Mark!


Hey there Jason! Steve! I'm in!

Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> Very much looking forward to seeing everyone again! Maybe I can work up the courage to sit in Jason's BRZ this time (no promises).


It would be great to get a stack of CDs and let them spin....just listening to good music!



Babs said:


> It's a moral imperative for your ears.


lol!



probillygun said:


> Hey there Jason! Steve! I'm in!
> 
> Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser


That is great to hear!!!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser


----------



## req

I need to look and see what the calendar says, but I might be able to make this one in the gti.


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> Hey there Jason! Steve! I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser



Cool. My ears are fired up already!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
> 3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
> 4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
> 5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
> 6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
> 8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
> 9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX
> 10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
> 15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
> 16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS
> 18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser


Oh hell yeah, this list is shaping up nicely! I hope a couple of things tho.......I hope mic has his car playing with some of his tuning magic, and I hope micheal (audiophile25) coaxes a few of them Tennessee fellars to follow him over the mountain! It's early, but already looking epic.....


----------



## Babs

Clay may smack me if I'm sub'less. Trust me.. It's for the good. 
SD-3 and Enclosure FS


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> Oh hell yeah, this list is shaping up nicely! I hope a couple of things tho.......I hope mic has his car playing with some of his tuning magic, and I hope micheal (audiophile25) coaxes a few of them Tennessee fellars to follow him over the mountain! It's early, but already looking epic.....


that would require me to have product 1st and then time to install. I'll be lucky to have a car playing by Fall meet


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> that would require me to have product 1st and then time to install. I'll be lucky to have a car playing by Fall meet




The two universal constraints of car audio. Parts and time.

Definition of true wealth being capital + time. 

Though technically, Parts + Time + Fab skills = Sonic bliss

True wealth might parallel to Cash + Time + Health.



 Ok, that's entirely enough coffee for me this morning.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Clay may smack me if I'm sub'less.[/URL]


At least one sub per car required........lmao.



Mic10is said:


> that would require me to have product 1st and then time to install. I'll be lucky to have a car playing by Fall meet


Boo......I really had no idea where you were in the process......was just hoping.


----------



## Mic10is

claydo said:


> At least one sub per car required........lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo......I really had no idea where you were in the process......was just hoping.


I sold my competition car (BMW). Got a TSX. waiting for Eric Stevens product for it. I have just about everything else.


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> At least one sub per car required........lmao.


*which are > 8"


----------



## claydo

Mic10is said:


> I sold my competition car (BMW). Got a TSX. waiting for Eric Stevens product for it. I have just about everything else.


I knew the bmw was for sale if not sold, I also knew you had some gear for the tsx, but, I didn't realize you were waiting on some of the gear. Eric Stevens, isn't he starting a new venture and hasn't released any product yet? 



ErinH said:


> *which are > 8"


Nah man, 8s will work, lmao......how about greater than or equal to? The ohone lacks that symbol......

I'm kinda looking forward to your latest venture as well....


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Nah man, 8s will work, lmao......how about greater than or equal to? The ohone lacks that symbol......
> 
> I'm kinda looking forward to your latest venture as well....


I sometimes forget you run 8w7's as subs, but 10's up front as midbasses. That seems backwards... (no pun intended, lol). You must listen to more drum & bass than pipe organ/skrillex. LOL.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> I sometimes forget you run 8w7's as subs, but 10's up front as midbasses. That seems backwards... (no pun intended, lol). You must listen to more drum & bass than pipe organ/skrillex. LOL.


In a small car material under 40 hz doesent really take as much as most think.....lol. That's where the 8s are low passed at......now the 50-150......that's where it's at! One guy told me that midbasses bigger than subs was "against the rules" lmao........most are surprised the tiny lil subs have so much response in the 20s........


----------



## chithead

Meh, they're alright. ^^^


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> It would be awesome if you are able to make it Steve - just need to get Bill to get on the list . Thank you Ray for updating the list with that groovy looking truck. It would be fantastic to see you again Mark!


Agreed and agreed! 

Glad Bill is making it down too. Will be a lot of fun as always.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Agreed and agreed!
> 
> Glad Bill is making it down too. Will be a lot of fun as always.


I fear I have a thing for white cars.  A certain S6 Audi and that FJ are two of my all time favorites.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> In a small car material under 40 hz doesent really take as much as most think.....lol. That's where the 8s are low passed at......now the 50-150......that's where it's at! One guy told me that midbasses bigger than subs was "against the rules" lmao........most are surprised the tiny lil subs have so much response in the 20s........


A certain little 10 incher I know. And this is after trying to tame the lowest end to flatten it out a bit as modal stuff in my car shows up in the 70hz region at the seat. After much experimentation.. HP of 26hz LR2 and LP of (holy crap really!?) 124hz-LR4.
graph


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> I fear I have a thing for white cars.
















Babs said:


> A certain little 10 incher I know.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> A certain little 10 incher I know. And this is after trying to tame the lowest end to flatten it out a bit as modal stuff in my car shows up in the 70hz region at the seat. After much experimentation.. HP of 26hz LR2 and LP of (holy crap really!?) 124hz-LR4.
> graph


I have my sub at 80 and midbass at 125 with 24db slopes. With the location of my midbass drivers I get modal blasphemy that eq won't touch somewhere around 100hz. Let the sub play that region and the modal stuff goes away. No clue how it measures on a graph and may or may not have a dip with that big of a gap in the crossovers. Meh, it sounds fine to me at this point in timeI just kept bring the crossover point up until I didn't have to cut the bloat with eq.


----------



## naiku

Maybe... if I drive down and back same day it's about a 9 hour round trip assuming I hit no traffic. No chance in coming down Friday or staying Saturday night somewhere though as my wife works both Friday and Sunday.


----------



## Darkrider

naiku said:


> Maybe... if I drive down and back same day it's about a 9 hour round trip assuming I hit no traffic. No chance in coming down Friday or staying Saturday night somewhere though as my wife works both Friday and Sunday.


I'd say if you could only stay 2-3 hours, you would think it's worth it. In 2-3 hours, you could get demos in 2-3 cars and have people sit-in on your car and get feedback. Or you could just spend the whole time getting demos from others. It's an exceptional group.


----------



## ErinH

or show up at lunch, eat food, and split!


----------



## chithead

You can demo cars? I thought the meets were just for buying and selling stuff.


----------



## Babs

This meet is for the exceptional gourmet grilled goodies. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> This meet is for the exceptional gourmet grilled goodies.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk



With the exceptionally sexy gourmet grill man!


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> With the exceptionally sexy gourmet grill man!


Hey.....yall haven't ever let me grill?


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> With the exceptionally sexy gourmet grill man!



U know it! Promising career as a short order cook or a bartender if quality management gets the best of me. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Hey.....yall haven't ever let me grill?



Clay the Morel Marauder has volunteered! Outstanding! Way to step up Sir! I'll prep and simply look good. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
> 3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
> 4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
> 5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
> 6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
> 8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
> 9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX
> 10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
> 15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
> 16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS
> 18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser
> 19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5


Count me in!


----------



## ErinH

Awwwww nawwww. They done let this fool in.


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Cool. My ears are fired up already!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I wanna hear your ride again too Scott!


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> Agreed and agreed!
> 
> Glad Bill is making it down too. Will be a lot of fun as always.


Hey Steve! I had so much fun at the fall GTG I can't miss this! Glad you're coming also!


----------



## naiku

Darkrider said:


> I'd say if you could only stay 2-3 hours, you would think it's worth it. In 2-3 hours, you could get demos in 2-3 cars and have people sit-in on your car and get feedback. Or you could just spend the whole time getting demos from others. It's an exceptional group.


I am thinking if I leave the house around 6am, get there for hopefully about 11am, stay until 4 or 5pm and then be home by 10pm. Will be a long day, but i am sure worth it.


----------



## Black Rain

Naiku..... You really aught to come to the GTG. You will not regret hangout with everyone and Demo'ing the variety of systems that will be there. When I was living in NC I used to leave around 6am and take the 4.5hr drive to his house, had an awesome time with friends and drove back that same day. Many times I was home by 10-11pm. Never regretted making it out, though.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Clay the Morel Marauder has volunteered! Outstanding! Way to step up Sir! I'll prep and simply look good.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw man....the joke went over yer dome , lol. I was inferring the sexy comment had to be about me......lmao.


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> I am thinking if I leave the house around 6am, get there for hopefully about 11am, stay until 4 or 5pm and then be home by 10pm. Will be a long day, but i am sure worth it.





Ian- You'll have a blast and there will be many world class systems there to demo. Hopefully you'll make the trek. It will be nice to meet up again.


-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Naw man....the joke went over yer dome , lol. I was inferring the sexy comment had to be about me......lmao.


You're Too Sexy For My Grill!


----------



## subterFUSE

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC


Adding my name. Also, suggesting we add home towns so we can see who the biggest road warriors will be.


----------



## chithead




----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> You're Too Sexy For My Grill!



Now that right there is some demo material! LOL! Top it off with some Rico Suave!







Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Chithead LMAO!!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> Ian- You'll have a blast and there will be many world class systems there to demo. Hopefully you'll make the trek. It will be nice to meet up again.


Agreed, would be good to catch up. Depending on what time and route some of you guys are taking down from PA, we may be able to caravan down some of the way.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Naw man....the joke went over yer dome



Yeah that happens a lot. I'm easy that way. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I think that is a great idea John! I'll give it a whirl - you guys correct the list if I get it wrong or leave someone blank. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Huntsville, *AL*
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, *OH*
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - *WV*
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, *PA*
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, *TN*
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, *VA*
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, *PA*
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, *MI*
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, *SC*


Adding my name. Also, suggesting we add home towns so we can see who the biggest road warriors will be.


----------



## ErinH

Updated with the correct city (you were only 30 minutes off, Jason).


1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, *AL*
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, *OH*
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - *WV*
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, *PA*
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, *TN*
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, *VA*
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, *PA*
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, *MI*
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, *SC*


----------



## TheJesus

This seems like quite the party shaping up, hah.


----------



## subterFUSE

TheJesus said:


> This seems like quite the party shaping up, hah.



Oh yeah? Well, that's just like your opinion, man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> I think that is a great idea John! I'll give it a whirl - you guys correct the list if I get it wrong or leave someone blank.
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
> 2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
> 3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
> 4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
> 5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
> 6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
> 7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Huntsville, *AL*
> 8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
> 9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
> 10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, *OH*
> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - *WV*
> 13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, *PA*
> 14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, *TN*
> 15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
> 16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, *VA*
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
> 18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, *PA*
> 19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, *MI*
> 20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, *SC*
> 
> 
> *Adding my name. Also, suggesting we add home towns so we can see who the biggest road warriors will be.*


I bet once you think you have it figured out someone swoops in at the last second and takes the crownI'll be up in the air until likely a couple weeks before. Energy and finances will dictate and that drive is BRUTAL if I don't want to make it a 5 day trip like I did that one time.


----------



## ErinH

I'm hoping gas prices hold out. Certainly makes the drive a bit more affordable.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I remember when it took over $80 to fill a 26 gallon tank up with the low fuel light on. My buddy would drop a hundred dollar bill into his long bed truck with a 34 gallon tank and not fill it up. Feels good to fill up for less than $50


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I bet once you think you have it figured out someone swoops in at the last second and takes the crown


Yeah, happened last year. I thought I was probably close on the longest distance, but someone else had to come from the far side of Tennessee and beat me...then another BRZ owner FLEW OUT from British Columbia and beat us all. lol

Jay


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, happened last year. I thought I was probably close on the longest distance, but someone else had to come from the far side of Tennessee and beat me...then another BRZ owner FLEW OUT from British Columbia and beat us all. lol
> 
> Jay


Yeah cool guy.. Gets the longest demo in my Civic award. 
Reminds me... Pigtail for power supply hookup and a good and proper fuse..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, happened last year. I thought I was probably close on the longest distance, but someone else had to come from the far side of Tennessee and beat me...then another BRZ owner FLEW OUT from British Columbia and beat us all. lol
> 
> Jay


That was me. I'm from the Little Rock area. 12.5 hours one way


----------



## claydo

12.5......that's a pretty big commitment right there.....hope you make it again one day.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I will make it again clay. Just need to cut down on the traveling for a while. It will all be worth it in the end. Will post pics when it happens


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That was me. I'm from the Little Rock area. 12.5 hours one way


I thought it was you, but I wasn't 100%. I knew it was one of the RAM owners.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

The Papasin's left 3 of their vehicles at Jason's after finals in Huntsville last time, then flew home and back again a few weeks later. Linda pulls her Smart on a trailer with that Ram they have, lol. Must be nice owning half a dozen vehicles:laugh:


----------



## jpf150

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC

I'll be there. I see you want to take the camaro this time Forrest...


----------



## probillygun

naiku said:


> Agreed, would be good to catch up. Depending on what time and route some of you guys are taking down from PA, we may be able to caravan down some of the way.


I'm glad you're able to attend Ian, it will be a great time!


----------



## Darkrider

jpf150 said:


> I'll be there. I see you want to take the camaro this time Forrest...


I think I took my KIA to both meets last year, so I figured this time I would bring the pig.


----------



## audiophile25

I have never been to one of these GTG. I am pretty excited to see what it's all about.


----------



## claydo

I think you'll enjoy it. I don't know anyone outside of this group that really cares about car audio, so nothing is better than meeting up with a large group of folks who love it as much as I do. A whole crowd eager to have a listen, and play their car for you! It doesent hurt that it's a core group of great guys. As a bonus you're very likely to hear music that you may not have heard before, the musical tastes of us audio nuts is pretty diverse.......


----------



## naiku

Barring anything changing, count me in  Can someone let me know what I should be using to prevent getting a flat battery while playing my system for several hours? 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA


----------



## claydo

I just let mine idle for a few minutes during every couple of demos.......it's a wise choice unless you get close enough to plug in.....


----------



## Babs

Yeah I gotta figure out a nice pig tail hookup for the little 30amp supply. Although, I like Steve's idea he gave me to just mount it in the car with a power pole plug for an A/C cord. That kind of 12V stuff is new to me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I just crank the engine every third demo. Never had a battery go dead during a g2g. Or, if I know the person getting the demo will want to rock out some *looking in Clay's direction* I'll go ahead and crank it. Some people are ultra critical so I keep the engine off for them. I can usually tell how a person will do a demo just by talking to them and/or their body language.


----------



## ErinH

There will be enough people there to give you a jump if your battery does go dead.


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> I think I took my KIA to both meets last year, so I figured this time I would bring the pig.



The slomaro shall make an appearance then! Haha. I'm going to "try" and get something in the car before the meet. Maybe plan a weekend out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

I'm going to try to make this one, even if it's just to listen...

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA


----------



## mumbles

Which side of Greensboro will this be on? Looking at bunking with my sister-in-law in Huntersville and heading up from there... couple of different routes I could take.


----------



## claydo

Hey man, Google randleman, n.c. That will get you close enough for guestamations until you pm jason for the exact address....


----------



## mumbles

Thank you sir, appreciate it!


----------



## claydo

No problem, hope ya make it up! We met one time in atl, I loved that damn camaro.........still got it?


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> No problem, hope ya make it up! We met one time in atl, I loved that damn camaro.........still got it?


I do, have a new Mustang as my daily...


----------



## Babs

LOL!!! Chithead for the win. When you see this thread in tapatalk.










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

^^^ I'm missing something here... please explain???


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> We met one time in atl


I remember, I don't think I got to listen to your car though... will hopefully remedy that this time!


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> I remember, I don't think I got to listen to your car though... will hopefully remedy that this time!


Yup....we can fix that fo sho.....wish you'd have heard it then tho.....that was several iterations ago.....lol.



EeeDeeEye said:


> ^^^ I'm missing something here... please explain???


Chit posted that sloth (I think it's a sloth?) Pic earlier in the thread. Looks like Tapatalk (I think it's a "compressed" forum view app...) assigned that pic as a "heading" of sorts for the thread when viewed in Tapatalk.


----------



## Babs

EeeDeeEye said:


> ^^^ I'm missing something here... please explain???


The new version of tapatalk shows images from a thread as a preview when you're looking at a list of threads such as "subscribed" or "unread".. I just found it funny a pic Chithead posted in here happened to be the one that popped up as the preview image for the thread. Friday night New Belgium IPA-induced humor.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> The new version of tapatalk shows images from a thread as a preview when you're looking at a list of threads such as "subscribed" or "unread".. I just found it funny a pic Chithead posted in here happened to be the one that popped up as the preview image for the thread. Friday night New Belgium IPA-induced humor.



Right....so every time I open DIYMA on TapaTalk, I see Chit's sloth talking about his meat.....


----------



## chithead

If he isn't talking about the meat... ask him about. Baby Ruth.


----------



## bertholomey

I was going to post a funny video this morning to bring this thread back....realized it got stuck on this last photo from Chit....then I knew I needed to post something!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

In all seriousness, that could have ended bad. Ever had chest waders fill up with ice cold water? I have


----------



## mumbles

So I was reading through the 2015 NCSQ Meet thread and discovered that the Papasin family drove all the way from Cali? That is true commitment... either that or you throw one hellava GTG Jason!


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> So I was reading through the 2015 NCSQ Meet thread and discovered that the Papasin family drove all the way from Cali? That is true commitment... either that or you throw one hellava GTG Jason!


Kinda all of the above, plus some circumstances and great timing.....lol....but yes to the papasins being committed, and that jason puts on one helluva gtg!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Good thing Jason lives in the boonies on a road that doesn't get much traffic. Won't be long before he has cars lined up for half a mile on both sides of the road


----------



## req

the turbo in my car decided to let the blue smoke out last week.

so I bought a new turbo. it should be here tonight. upgrades are fun when you've got to replace the bad part anyway. hopefully it will be fixed by this meet.


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Good thing Jason lives in the boonies on a road that doesn't get much traffic. Won't be long before he has cars lined up for half a mile on both sides of the road


Yup, his neighbors must be very cool folks!



req said:


> the turbo in my car decided to let the blue smoke out last week.
> 
> so I bought a new turbo. it should be here tonight. upgrades are fun when you've got to replace the bad part anyway. hopefully it will be fixed by this meet.


Damn andy, hope ya make it!


----------



## ErinH

Andy, wanna lend me your old turbo? I'm sure anything would help this poor old civic. Even a non-fitting turbo duct tape to the trunk lid. heh...


----------



## mumbles

req said:


> the turbo in my car decided to let the blue smoke out last week.
> 
> so I bought a new turbo. it should be here tonight. upgrades are fun when you've got to replace the bad part anyway. hopefully it will be fixed by this meet.


Tow it to the meet :laugh:


----------



## Guest

This is shaping up to be a great meet....!


----------



## claydo

SQ_TSX said:


> This is shaping up to be a great meet....!



It's usually quite fun, you should make that trip if ya can.


----------



## Guest

claydo said:


> It's usually quite fun, you should make that trip if ya can.


I'll try my best sir... Looks to only be about a 6 hour drive from Nashville...

Would love to listen to some great vehicles and get some feedback on mine...


----------



## claydo

Careful tho......if ya come, you won't wanna ever miss another, lol.


----------



## Guest

LOL.... nothing wrong with that...

I love NC... beautiful State...!


----------



## naiku

Are any of the guys heading down from VA heading down Saturday morning? I am planning to leave the house around 5ish and head down I-81.


----------



## req

ErinH said:


> Andy, wanna lend me your old turbo? I'm sure anything would help this poor old civic. Even a non-fitting turbo duct tape to the trunk lid. heh...


lol, sure thing erin 

ill mail you the dirtiest oiliest blown turbo and you can strap it to the roof for the drive haha.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> It's usually quite fun, you should make that trip if ya can.



The qualifier is there because sometimes you could have a blown tweeter and discover a tramp stamp (of another attendees name) that you didn't even know that you had. Those things happening at the same meet make it a little less fun - hence the qualifier.


----------



## claydo

Naw jay, that makes it even more fun, lol......except the blown tweet part......that's just expensive.....


----------



## ErinH

req said:


> lol, sure thing erin
> 
> ill mail you the dirtiest oiliest blown turbo and you can strap it to the roof for the drive haha.


That's why you are awesome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Naw jay, that makes it even more fun, lol......except the blown tweet part......that's just expensive.....


Still can't believe you blew a Morel. About 10 years ago I got rca's mixed up on my Morel 57.05's and sent subwoofer signal to them. Couldn't figure out why they were making a strange popping noise so kept futzing with wires. My buddy had his butt against my passenger side door and said they popping pretty hard. Somehow those tweeters survived!


----------



## claydo

Now that's a beefy tweet! My abuse of the volume finally got the best of me.....lol.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Still can't believe you blew a Morel.


Have you _met_ Clay?  

Clay has one volume: maximum. I'm surprised a tweeter is the only thing he's blown at this point. :laugh:


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Have you _met_ Clay?
> 
> Clay has one volume: maximum. I'm surprised a tweeter is the only thing he's blown at this point. :laugh:



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY


----------



## bertholomey

You seek and get maximum enjoyment!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I were a speaker designer I would have a special heavy duty high efficiency lineup called the "Claydo series". Then hook Clay up with them and tell him to TRY to blow them up (with proper crossover points that is) for product testing. :laugh:


----------



## mumbles

Wow... this thread kinda took a turn for the bizarre! 

Clay, remind me to tell you about my Twisted Sister concert experience...


----------



## subterFUSE

This is Clay. 

http://youtu.be/nu0R96OZy6w




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

subterFUSE said:


> This is Clay.
> 
> http://youtu.be/nu0R96OZy6w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty much what happens if you let Clay control the volume knob


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

EeeDeeEye said:


> Wow... this thread kinda took a turn for the bizarre!
> 
> Clay, remind me to tell you about my Twisted Sister concert experience...


It wouldn't be an NCSQ thread or meet for that matter without at least a little bit of strange activity going on


----------



## claydo

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If I were a speaker designer I would have a special heavy duty high efficiency lineup called the "Claydo series". Then hook Clay up with them and tell him to TRY to blow them up (with proper crossover points that is) for product testing. :laugh:


Lol, I'm usually pretty good about treading the lines.......over my years all I've ever lost is two tweets, the aforementioned morel, and a mb quart tweet years ago in my first active setup.....doh, that ti tweet didn't like playing low. Seems I'm pretty easy on woofers.........oh, and I also had to remove a set of xt25s for fear of destroying them.....they were getting stinky....



EeeDeeEye said:


> Wow... this thread kinda took a turn for the bizarre!
> 
> Clay, remind me to tell you about my Twisted Sister concert experience...


Sure, I'm always down for a story!



subterFUSE said:


> This is Clay.
> 
> http://youtu.be/nu0R96OZy6w


I love how they all cheer.....right after the doods head explodes, lmao!


----------



## subterFUSE

claydo said:


> I love how they all cheer.....right after the doods head explodes, lmao!


Yeah.... and then you're like "Turn it UP! Turn it UP!!!"


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Sure, I'm always down for a story!


Well, I'm old and will probably forget, so I'll throw it out there now...

Many moons ago, I took my wife to see Iron Maiden (she was not a fan), and Twisted Sister was the opening act. Midway through the set, they turn the house lights up and Dee Snider tells everyone to get up and make some noise.
I look at my wife and she is saying "NO", so we sat there...
Somehow Dee picks us out of the crowd and starts yelling "What the #^ck is your problem? Too good to join the rest of us?" The crowd starts booing...
My wife changed her tune pretty quickly!


----------



## claydo

Lmao........called yall out huh?......that's funny!


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Lmao........called yall out huh?......that's funny!


Yep... kinda surreal. It wasn't funny at the time, but now it is...


----------



## claydo

I've got a buddy who's aunt was a nurse at a retirement home. She met, and saw Dee Snyder several times, as his grandma, I think, was staying there. She (the nurse) didn't have anything nice to say about him.........I don't know if he was from n.c., or if his grandma just ended up there......

:edit: Google claims he was born and raised in n.y., so I don't know how his relative ended up in rural n.c., but I talked with my buddies aunt years ago and she claimed he visited regularly. I haven't ever judged him on her reports of his behavior tho, because it's not like the were discussing things under the best circumstances.........nursing homes and ailing tenants families rarely see things eye to eye.......


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> I was going to post a funny video this morning to bring this thread back....realized it got stuck on this last photo from Chit....then I knew I needed to post something!


HAHA!!! this video was so stupid, but I couldnt stop watching it and laughing everytime his buddy that was filming it was laughing!


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I feel like I always have something come up...never been to one yet. smh.

I'd be too embarrassed to let anybody hear my vehicle anyways 

One day I'll make it...


----------



## mumbles

I800C0LLECT said:


> I feel like I always have something come up...never been to one yet. smh.
> 
> I'd be too embarrassed to let anybody hear my vehicle anyways
> 
> One day I'll make it...


Hey man, just come and listen to others systems... it gives you inspiration for your own setup!


----------



## claydo

I800C0LLECT said:


> I feel like I always have something come up...never been to one yet. smh.
> 
> I'd be too embarrassed to let anybody hear my vehicle anyways
> 
> One day I'll make it...


C'mon down, the more the merrier! Worst thing could happen ya make some new friends. Don't worry about your system, there is always cars of all levels here, from awesome to needs work. Nobody will be overly critical unless you directly ask them to be, it's a great group!


----------



## I800C0LLECT

And finally get to hear the famous mid bass! We'll see  if I can get work and the calendar right maybe I won't be out of country


----------



## claydo

Awesome! Hope ya make it, I promise you won't regret the trip, a good time is had by all.....


----------



## bertholomey

I800C0LLECT said:


> And finally get to hear the famous mid bass! We'll see  if I can get work and the calendar right maybe I won't be out of country





claydo said:


> Awesome! Hope ya make it, I promise you won't regret the trip, a good time is had by all.....


And there will even be some Tech fans here to discuss the upcoming Football Season


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> And there will even be some Tech fans here to discuss the upcoming Football Season



Bonus!!


----------



## TheJesus

Anyone near Charlotte that can do a small fiberglass piece by chance? Mark Worrell doesn't work at Audio Masters anymore and is kinda hard to get a hold of, not that I really need his skill level for this, lol.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Best advice ever about fiberglass.....read tutorials and give it a go yerself......in this hobby you'll save yerself a lot of money....lol.


----------



## TheJesus

I've tried before, that's why I'm having someone else do it, lmao

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Aww....damn, well, I don't know any shops, only individuals. Maybe someone will come by and post ya something......


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> C'mon down, the more the merrier! Worst thing could happen ya make some new friends. Don't worry about your system, there is always cars of all levels here, from awesome to needs work. Nobody will be overly critical unless you directly ask them to be, it's a great group!


this. it's still worth coming out just to hang. especially if you're within reasonable driving range and have a Saturday to kill.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> this. it's still worth coming out just to hang. especially if you're within reasonable driving range and have a Saturday to kill.


It's about a 5 hour drive for me, I am still coming just to hang out with some people I know, meet others, listen to systems and get tips on mine. Looking forward to it, both meets I have been to before have been very enjoyable.

Hoping to figure out where to put my mids before April, reluctant to remove and cut holes in my dashboard!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I'm in. Most likely the truck will be at the body shop getting the exterior done so not sure what I'll bring. I'll try to make it something good... I live up north so I don't have anything here other than a winter beater.

Jason Winston Salem


----------



## bertholomey

I think this is the latest

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) (1800Collect) - Virginia
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> Jason Winston Salem


Damn....we're practically neighbors....lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I think this is the latest

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) (1800Collect) - Virginia
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC


----------



## I800C0LLECT

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC


----------



## claydo

Hells yea....that's a deep list my friends....


----------



## Babs

Hey we aughta put one of those map things together showing where everyone is to kinda visually see the spread of folks feeding the audio addiction at the NCSQ meet.

Try this and lemme know if it works.. I just dumped the list into a quick xls to see if it worked.https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=1832089
Doubt it'll work, but might.

If I hadda guess, Jay and big bad Bill get the distance price gold and silver.


----------



## mumbles

I just got a little something in the mail from none other than this events Master of Ceremonies... some AP NZ3AIBe's and accompanying nano tweeters (which I wasn't expecting)!

Thanks Jason!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Babs said:


> Hey we aughta put one of those map things together showing where everyone is to kinda visually see the spread of folks feeding the audio addiction at the NCSQ meet.
> 
> Try this and lemme know if it works.. I just dumped the list into a quick xls to see if it worked.https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=1832089
> Doubt it'll work, but might.


That's pretty cool right there. Thanks Scott.


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> That's pretty cool right there. Thanks Scott.


Cool it worked then! 
Yeah was super easy.. I just dumped the list to xls and uploaded to the site and bam.. Map!


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> 26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC


That is what I like to see - really missed you last time!




EeeDeeEye said:


> I just got a little something in the mail from none other than this events Master of Ceremonies... some AP NZ3AIBe's and accompanying nano tweeters (which I wasn't expecting)!
> 
> Thanks Jason!


You are welcome my friend - you will love them!


----------



## claydo

Cool map scott!


----------



## mumbles

That map is way cool! Feel sorry for JayinMI... sticks out like a sore thumb on that map  I certainly don't envy the drive some of you are making, but it's awesome that you are!!!


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> You are welcome my friend - you will love them!


I'm sure I will... problem is, now that I see how small they are, it's got me thinking pillars :worried: Knowing how anal I can be about stuff I probably wouldn't get them done in time for the meet...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If Jeff Smith is still in the game maybe he would be a good choice for the sake of perfection. People sure do think highly of him so I would guess he's pretty damn good at glassin'. He is/was in ATL I think but no clue what shop. I'm jealous of those nz3albe's. Might be worth trying them with the ar20 or the new Ram tweeter as well. For a metal dome my ar20's are smooth as a babies buttMy Ram 2's came with those nano tweeters but my install makes it where the midrange really needs to be cut off up top below 5khz because of beaming issues. If on axis I think you'll like what the nano tweets do for the top end.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I would love to make some sort of trophy for the event, if wanted/needed.


----------



## ErinH

Jeff moved to Florida a couple years ago and works for Phoenix Gold. Not sure what his role is... But I know he mans the booths at CES for them.


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> I would love to make some sort of trophy for the event, if wanted/needed.


It's not really that kind of event, but if ya want to make a trophy for your favorite car I'm sure someone would be proud of it.......there is really no competition here, other than first one in the food, lmao......


----------



## BigAl205

Clay could win "Best Tattoo"


----------



## mumbles

BigAl205 said:


> Clay could win "Best Tattoo"


Ouch...


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> Clay could win "Best Tattoo"


Stfu, and get yer ass on the list!


----------



## ErinH

BigAl205 said:


> Clay could win "Best Tattoo"


You and I have very different definitions of "best", it seems. LOL


----------



## ErinH

this meet is gonna be off the chain, yo!

gotta get my tail in gear to get this install finished up.


----------



## claydo

Off the chain indeed erin! Hope everyone makes it, and once again we have quite a few planning on coming to their first n.c. meet, this crowd just keeps growing and growing!

Here is the latest list again in hope of more additions (there's still some regulars holding out.....yeah, yall know who ya are)

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC


----------



## Beckerson1

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Justin (Beckerson1) - 2006 Civic Si - West Salem, OH


Unless something happens and I can't get time off. I will try my best to make it. Can't guarantee the trunk will look good but Jay should be able to get everything buttoned up this coming weekend. I'm stoked to reveal what he has done.


----------



## bertholomey

That sounds fantastic Justin! It would be very cool for you to make it down - would love to see the changes!


----------



## Beckerson1

bertholomey said:


> That sounds fantastic Justin! It would be very cool for you to make it down - would love to see the changes!


I think most will enjoy it. 

I was cleared for the vacation time so I can't wait. Plus I'm sure I will bring down a portfolio of what was done. I'm sure many will have questions for Jay. Litterally I told him locations, mounting angles, and maybe a couple other details. He's the mastermind behind the fabrication. I'm excited to see what he comes up with.


Talk about a guy who can visualize a end result and get it into a 3d form. I've already told him he's doing the finishing touches on my trunk.


----------



## Babs

I'm glad someone knows how to fabricate. I spent a weekend on this poor attempt just so I can say I built one from scratch. God awful!




















Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1

It's not that bad. The circle is at least a circle


----------



## JayinMI

My first box was made from plywood and I cut it all with an old Skil jig saw. It had gaps you could see through, and the holes were kinda roundish. So, for a first attempt, that's not bad, Babs. lol

Yeah, Justin's car is taking me way longer than I expected, but I really like how it's coming out.

I'm contemplating an upgrade or two on my car as well. But that will depend on how much time I have once I'm done with his car.

Jay


----------



## Beckerson1

Lol. Well hopefully you'll be done with this first part this coming weekend. People keep saying. Your going up there again? Yep, sure am


----------



## Black Rain

Wow looks like I'm going to miss out on awesome GTG. We are getting WV and Ohio come in.

Jeff Smith is still somewhat in the game. Like Erin said, he moved to Florida and works for PG as an Event & Training Director, but he also has a buildlog on here as of recent using PG gear. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gallery/234842-2014-5-toyota-camry-se-v6.html


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That box isn't bad at all Scott. The first one I built by myself didn't look anywhere close to that good but it was also an angled wedge for a single cab truck. Getting the angled front just right can be a pain until you learn the tricks of the trade.


----------



## Babs

Yeah amazing how difficult a straight line that's exactly parallel and exactly so many inches from another straight line can be. Especially when you're rockin' a skil saw on two wobbly saw horses. There's a reason nice table saws and router tables are expensive.. They're WORTH IT. 

And I really gotta read up and learn how to use a brand new brad nailer I got long ago in the package with a pancake compressor, so I can leave those stupid spax screws in the drawer.

So if she at least holds together until I pick up a couple surprises going in, I'll at least have a fun sub-stage for the meet. It might get primer and some kind of paint, but that's about it. Saving the carpet in case I use it on a wall, ehem I mean something else.


----------



## ErinH

Well, the good news is that no one will see the trunk unless you show them. So it doesn't have to be pretty.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Well, the good news is that no one will see the trunk unless you show them. So it doesn't have to be pretty.


But then I can't show off the Fishman-build fish tank and slide out beer cooler.


----------



## ErinH

yeah. you better get to work on that!


----------



## bose301s

So, I'm going to be living in the area for quite some time to come, so I will be at the meet and I am happy that I will be there.


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Hey we aughta put one of those map things together showing where everyone is to kinda visually see the spread of folks feeding the audio addiction at the NCSQ meet.
> 
> Try this and lemme know if it works.. I just dumped the list into a quick xls to see if it worked.https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=1832089
> Doubt it'll work, but might.
> 
> If I hadda guess, Jay and big bad Bill get the distance price gold and silver.


Cool map Scott!

It's a bit of a drive, but the travel time flys by pretty quick. I like the extra jam time I get to and from Jason's event!


----------



## Darkrider

Decided Sunday to step out into the garage and start tuning from scratch on the Camaro. Had one of Jason's previous meet discs in and ended up giving myself a Claydo-class demo of _White Walls_ by Macklemore.

Pretty excited for the meet.


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> Decided Sunday to step out into the garage and start tuning from scratch on the Camaro. Had one of Jason's previous meet discs in and ended up giving myself a Claydo-class demo of _White Walls_ by Macklemore.
> 
> Pretty excited for the meet.



Hell yeah, looking forward to hearing it. That's a fun tune to crank......lol.


----------



## Babs

Darkrider said:


> Decided Sunday to step out into the garage and start tuning from scratch on the Camaro. Had one of Jason's previous meet discs in and ended up giving myself a Claydo-class demo of _White Walls_ by Macklemore.
> 
> Pretty excited for the meet.


Thou shalt not leave this meet without me getting some seat time in your roll. Completely missed the Forte and I'm still grrr :mean: about that.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Hell yeah, looking forward to hearing it. That's a fun tune to crank......lol.


All these great meet discs I missed out on.  I better get crackin'.. I'd love to get some discs made up. Figure I'll just load it on SD card in the 80PRS so folks can just queue it up with the source button and run with it. Guess I better test that ability since I've never played from SD card and forget I got it.


----------



## claydo

I love me a meet mix disc.....I've got a pile of em, it's always entertaining to hear what folks are listening to on their system. That's as much fun as hearing their system, peering into their music collections.......


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I love me a meet mix disc.....I've got a pile of em, it's always entertaining to hear what folks are listening to on their system. That's as much fun as hearing their system, peering into their music collections.......


It's like a window into their souls. LOL! 

Clay's mind's eye:


----------



## claydo

Lmao.....I'm afraid I "borrowed" that track from ally......it's a good one tho......

Contrary to most of the finely recording music I play when showing off, peering into my collection would reveal mostly progressive or hard rock and old metal.....lol.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Lmao.....I'm afraid I "borrowed" that track from ally......it's a good one tho......
> 
> Contrary to most of the finely recording music I play when showing off, peering into my collection would reveal mostly progressive or hard rock and old metal.....lol.


I was afraid of that.. We're too alike. Remind me to show you the playlists. But I'm not getting a tat.


----------



## chithead

Babs said:


> I was afraid of that.. We're too alike. Remind me to show you the playlists. But I'm not getting a tat.


You cannot resist the tat. Especially when we go out for drinks after the meet...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Yeah amazing how difficult a straight line that's exactly parallel and exactly so many inches from another straight line can be. Especially when you're rockin' a skil saw on two wobbly saw horses. There's a reason nice table saws and router tables are expensive.. They're WORTH IT.
> 
> And I really gotta read up and learn how to use a brand new brad nailer I got long ago in the package with a pancake compressor, so I can leave those stupid spax screws in the drawer.
> 
> So if she at least holds together until I pick up a couple surprises going in, I'll at least have a fun sub-stage for the meet. It might get primer and some kind of paint, but that's about it. Saving the carpet in case I use it on a wall, ehem I mean something else.


A straight edge and a couple clamps makes a great fence on the cheap. Just measure the offset between the blade and foot on the saw and add it to the line the straight edge goes on. For example, if you need a 15" cut and the offset of the blade is 1-3/8" you draw the line at 16-3/8". Always have the short side of the foot facing the "fence"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> It's like a window into their souls. LOL!
> 
> Clay's mind's eye:


Take a look in my colorful collection and you might get a lot more questions than answers:laugh:


----------



## probillygun

chithead said:


> You cannot resist the tat. Especially when we go out for drinks after the meet...


Hahahaha!!! :laugh:


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> It's like a window into their souls. LOL!
> 
> Clay's mind's eye:


I'll never forget Clay's fireworks demo! AWESOME! ..and I heard it before the Morel popped!

I wanna hear it again to Clay!


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Contrary to most of the finely recording music I play when showing off, peering into my collection would reveal mostly progressive or hard rock and old metal.....lol.


I'm right there with ya! Kinda hard to make some of that old stuff sound SQ, but it sure is fun to listen to! (hey, that sort of rhymed)


----------



## claydo

probillygun said:


> I'll never forget Clay's fireworks demo! AWESOME! ..and I heard it before the Morel popped!
> 
> I wanna hear it again to Clay!


I think we can probably arrange that! I'm looking forward to another demo of the fj as well......



EeeDeeEye said:


> I'm right there with ya! Kinda hard to make some of that old stuff sound SQ, but it sure is fun to listen to! (hey, that sort of rhymed)


Some of it really has no hope, lol......but some is better than others, I have some decently recorded priest and maiden........hard to find anything pristine tho......


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> I have some decently recorded priest and maiden........hard to find anything pristine tho......


Not sure if you remember, but the license plate on my Camaro is PWRSLAV!


----------



## claydo

Lol.....pre seventh son maiden is some of my all time favorite music......


----------



## bertholomey

Hey......is there anyone out there that is a Amy Winehouse fan - that has some of her music?


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> Hey......is there anyone out there that is a Amy Winehouse fan - that has some of her music?


Yup, have both Frank and Back to Black.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Hey......is there anyone out there that is a Amy Winehouse fan - that has some of her music?


I found one album from the big hard drive. Enough to convince me she was a rediculously great talent, equaled only by how tragically a train-wreck she was. I have an album called "Lioness: Hidden Treasures" I think in FLAC.


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> Yup, have both Frank and Back to Black.





Babs said:


> I found one album from the big hard drive. Enough to convince me she was a ridiculously great talent, equaled only by how tragically a train-wreck she was. I have an album called "Lioness: Hidden Treasures" I think in FLAC.


That is about all of it I believe - love to borrow it to see if I would like it enough to buy.


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> That is about all of it I believe - love to borrow it to see if I would like it enough to buy.


Have to dig mine out, if I remember and get time between now and April will make a copy of them both for you. Frank is a great CD. If you have a Plex account let me know, you can stream them off my server to see if you like them.


----------



## Beckerson1

Ok so this will be my first time down. What are some decent hotels in the area?


----------



## bertholomey

Beckerson1 said:


> Ok so this will be my first time down. What are some decent hotels in the area?


Hey Justin - good question - I'll post some choices here. 

*Archdale: *

Hampton Inn - little over $100 / night

Comfort Inn - little over $60 / night 

Country Inn - little over $60 / night

Days Inn / Quality Inn - about $50 / night

*Asheboro: *

Hampton Inn - little over $70 / night

Holiday Inn Express - little over $77 / night

Quality Inn / Fairfield Inn - little over $60 / night

Anyone looking to do a mini-vacation - nicer hotel

Grandover Resort - about $179 / night 

Proximity Hotel - about $259 / night

O'Henry Hotel - about $229 / night


----------



## Beckerson1

Roughly 30 min or less I assume from you? Cause probably what I will do is after I get off work on Thursday I will drive to Ripley WV and hotel up so I can get a good night's sleep for Friday.


----------



## bertholomey

Beckerson1 said:


> Roughly 30 min or less I assume from you? Cause probably what I will do is after I get off work on Thursday I will drive to Ripley WV and hotel up so I can get a good night's sleep for Friday.



That is a great idea. Archdale is about 10 min away, Asheboro is about 20 min away, Greensboro is about 30 min ago.


----------



## j-man

Can I come?


----------



## bertholomey

j-man said:


> Can I come?



I hope you will!!!


----------



## Beckerson1

Anyone have experience with the Hampton Inn High point? Reviews seem to be stellar.


----------



## Babs

Beckerson1 said:


> Anyone have experience with the Hampton Inn High point? Reviews seem to be stellar.



I've stayed at Fairfield Asheboro a couple times with good luck. Great sports bar walking distance just on the other side of the lot. Will probably do that again unless a better plan comes along. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1

Babs said:


> I've stayed at Fairfield Asheboro a couple times with good luck. Great sports bar walking distance just on the other side of the lot. Will probably do that again unless a better plan comes along.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Done deal. Got that portion of the trip booked. Just need to figure out which hotel to stop at in West Virginia on the way down.


----------



## Beckerson1

I regret to inform Jason and everyone that I was laid off this morning so I won't be able to afford the trip down for at least this year. 

I really wish I could but need to save what and where I can.


----------



## ErinH

Sorry to hear that. Been there before and it sucks (wife was pregnant at the time which didn't help). You'll rebound and may be for the better.


----------



## claydo

Sorry to hear beckerson......hope ya find something new and better.


----------



## Babs

Ah man!! Sorry to read that Beckerson. 
I've been there as well and it blows. 
No good time for that. 
Hang tough.


----------



## Beckerson1

ErinH said:


> Sorry to hear that. Been there before and it sucks (wife was pregnant at the time which didn't help). You'll rebound and may be for the better.





claydo said:


> Sorry to hear beckerson......hope ya find something new and better.





Babs said:


> Ah man!! Sorry to read that Beckerson.
> I've been there as well and it blows.
> No good time for that.
> Hang tough.


Thanks Guys. I'm already in talks with a good friend to see if he can get me in at his place of work. Also will talk with some family members to see if there places of employment have openings.


----------



## casey

Work has changed my schedule so Im working both days but I should be able to take off so I added myself. Sorry to hear, Beckerson, I was looking forward to hearing the car and meeting you. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC


----------



## Beckerson1

casey said:


> Work has changed my schedule so Im working both days but I should be able to take off so I added myself. Sorry to hear, Beckerson, I was looking forward to hearing the car and meeting you.
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
> 2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
> 3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
> 4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
> 5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
> 6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
> 7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
> 8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
> 9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
> 10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
> 13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
> 14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
> 15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
> 16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
> 18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
> 19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
> 20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
> 21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
> 22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA
> 23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
> 24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
> 25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
> 26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
> 27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC


Well I still plan to hold my meet this July 9th, 2016 at parts express so if you're capable come on up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Beckerson1 said:


> Well I still plan to hold my meet this July 9th, 2016 at parts express so if you're capable come on up.


I plan on making that one, but will have to see how the list ends up. To put it bluntly I'd hate to drive all that way and there only be a couple people at the meet.


----------



## Beckerson1

I will make a thread closer to July. Don't want to clutter Jason's thread.


----------



## bertholomey

Beckerson1 said:


> Thanks Guys. I'm already in talks with a good friend to see if he can get me in at his place of work. Also will talk with some family members to see if there places of employment have openings.



I really hate to hear this - you seemed to like that job a lot when I asked you about it at the PE meet. Really tough time for the industry, and a harder time for families in it. I try to remember the folks behind the headlines. I hope something works out soon brother.


----------



## claydo

I started thinking about this a couple nights ago, and wound up going through the old meet threads......every one I'd been too.....wow, thanks for keeping this up jason, it's been a highlight every year, most years twice, lots of memories made in your driveway............


Ok...maybe that last part sounded a lil ghey.......lmao....


----------



## mumbles

Beckerson1 said:


> I regret to inform Jason and everyone that I was laid off this morning so I won't be able to afford the trip down for at least this year.
> 
> I really wish I could but need to save what and where I can.


I'm very sorry to hear that and hope that you rebound quickly... good luck!


----------



## Babs

Looks like, I shall have to miss out on Friday eve.. I've been informed the Father Daughter Dance has been scheduled for Friday. Ain't no missing that ya know. 

So I'll be heading over early Saturday. So I may make it easier on myself this go around and instead of driving my tired butt home to Ashevegas Saturday night after a big day, instead crashing Saturday and heading back Sunday AM. I found heading home after such a wild day has kicked my butt twice now. Gonna try it smart now. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

This can't get here soon enough. And yet, at the same time, April 9th is too soon! LOL


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Looks like, I shall have to miss out on Friday eve.. I've been informed the Father Daughter Dance has been scheduled for Friday. Ain't no missing that ya know.
> 
> So I'll be heading over early Saturday. So I may make it easier on myself this go around and instead of driving my tired butt home to Ashevegas Saturday night after a big day, instead crashing Saturday and heading back Sunday AM. I found heading home after such a wild day has kicked my butt twice now. Gonna try it smart now.


Yup, if the room for the night ain't gonna hurt yer billfold, I'd definitely sleep over. If yer like me, you wind up wired running around all day like a chicken sans head, and then flat beat when it's all over........I consider myself very lucky to be so close.......



ErinH said:


> This can't get here soon enough. And yet, at the same time, April 9th is too soon! LOL


You can tell who's changing their instal......lmao. Go erin, go!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Yup, if the room for the night ain't gonna hurt yer billfold, I'd definitely sleep over. If yer like me, you wind up wired running around all day like a chicken sans head, and then flat beat when it's all over........I consider myself very lucky to be so close.......



Well actually what I've done last couple meets is drive down for Friday fun, crash somewhere local then go to meet then drive home late. So I'll just do the early morning drive Saturday then crash Saturday night local for a Sunday drive home I guess. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

I stayed in Asheville last year after Jason's on Saturday night. Got to the hotel at midnight and hit the road about 8 the next morning. Cut about 1.5-2 hours off my drive the next morning which was nice. That said, I'm not sure I want to make that drive after the meet again. And TBH that Holiday Inn was in pretty rough shape. So this year I may stay a bit closer.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> I started thinking about this a couple nights ago, and wound up going through the old meet threads......every one I'd been too.....wow, thanks for keeping this up jason, it's been a highlight every year, most years twice, lots of memories made in your driveway............
> 
> 
> Ok...maybe that last part sounded a lil ghey.......lmao....


......from anyone else......that would be a lil ghey........











Even with the prep, a bit of anxiety over the weather, etc. - I have great memories as well of all the meets. I'm so honored that you all make the effort, schedule this on your busy calendars, and deal with the expense of the trip. I want to also thank the spouses and significant others for agreeing to be without for a weekend - I know that sometimes means a whole weekend dealing with the kids by themselves. 

Pretty cool - I just went to a headphone mini-meet in Raleigh yesterday, and the fella's girlfriend came in and hung out with us - pretty cool that she was willing to hang out with nerdy guys and their stereo gear 

We have had awesome spouses and girlfriends attend in the past, so if they are up to it, bring 'em along


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> This can't get here soon enough. And yet, at the same time, April 9th is too soon! LOL


This is exactly how I feel, the too soon piece is likely due to switching from an MS8 to a BitOne, trying a 3 way front stage and needing to make some dash pods for the mids.

Too damn cold in the garage to do anything much though. While it's typically 20f warmer than outside, when it's only 10-15f outside, it's too cold to be in there. This also explains why I am overdue an oil change despite having the supplies sitting in the garage.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> I want to also thank the spouses and significant others for agreeing to be without for a weekend - I know that sometimes means a whole weekend dealing with the kids by themselves.


Werd on the spouses thing. Most trips rely on wifey permission, so there are some kind women folk out there letting there man away for our enjoyment......lol. Of course there's also Vicki, who has reached saint (saintess?) status for her tolerance of all of us belligerent baffoons......

And.......yay for the ladies that come with.......both those that are as addicted as us doods, and those who come just for the hell of it and even get a demo or two in!



naiku said:


> This is exactly how I feel, the too soon piece is likely due to switching from an MS8 to a BitOne, trying a 3 way front stage and needing to make some dash pods for the mids.
> 
> Too damn cold in the garage to do anything much though. While it's typically 20f warmer than outside, when it's only 10-15f outside, it's too cold to be in there. This also explains why I am overdue an oil change despite having the supplies sitting in the garage.


Doesn't matter how far along you are come meet time, just be sure to make it!


----------



## sirbOOm

Sub'd


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Too damn cold in the garage to do anything much though.


Yep! Did get my temporary sub rollin' all ghetto at least, testing in the back seat. hehe.. Something to be said for getting the sub in the cabin, but alas it can't stay there unless I do some chrome spinning dubs and plastidip it a shimmering purple.  But too dang cold to do much else. 

So much I'd LIKE to get done before the meet.. Won't be any 10 inchers in the kicks though.. There's being ambitious, then there's straight up Erin level ambitious.


----------



## claydo

I personally love the sound of a sub cone sharing the cabin space, that's exactly why I cut the **** out of my rear deck.....lol. Sounds much better than trunk firing to my ears.......


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I personally love the sound of a sub cone sharing the cabin space, that's exactly why I cut the **** out of my rear deck.....lol. Sounds much better than trunk firing to my ears.......


Don't give me and my sawz-all any ideas.. I gots two IB drivers coming.  Actually a nibbler would be the way to go I think. No! No! Resist!

But for now I'm quite doggone impressed with the 12tw1.. That thing is legit in .8cf sealed.. I needed the experience and to un-shame myself as I've never actually gotten around to building a box from scratch. Sure enough T-nuts, carpet and all.


----------



## claydo

Here....you and yer Sawzall can discuss this, lmao......


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Yep! Did get my temporary sub rollin' all ghetto at least, testing in the back seat. hehe.. Something to be said for getting the sub in the cabin, but alas it can't stay there unless I do some chrome spinning dubs and plastidip it a shimmering purple.  But too dang cold to do much else.
> 
> So much I'd LIKE to get done before the meet.. Won't be any 10 inchers in the kicks though.. There's being ambitious, then there's straight up Erin level ambitious.


If I said there were no doubts/concerns/regrets on my part right now for the change, I'd be lying. I chose the wrong time of the year to do all this stuff and am ready to have tunes again. Then there's the strong potential that what I go to, I may not like. But that's the nature of the game. If it works out to my liking then it'll be awesome to have everything in one place, up front, working together as a more simplified setup. If it doesn't, well, you guys may not see or hear from me for a while. LOL


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> If I said there were no doubts/concerns/regrets on my part right now for the change, I'd be lying. I chose the wrong time of the year to do all this stuff and am ready to have tunes again. Then there's the strong potential that what I go to, I may not like. But that's the nature of the game. If it works out to my liking then it'll be awesome to have everything in one place, up front, working together as a more simplified setup. If it doesn't, well, you guys may not see or hear from me for a while. LOL



Hang tough. I suspect it's going to rock. Worst case scenario you'll have gained that much more fiberglass experience. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Here....you and yer Sawzall can discuss this, lmao......



Haha. Well that explains what I heard. Incredible b-b-b-bass!!!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1

EeeDeeEye said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that and hope that you rebound quickly... good luck!


Thank you. I'm contacting the HR department for American Auger to set up a time for a interview so we will see what transpires


----------



## Darkrider

sirbOOm said:


> Sub'd


Nick - I, for one, would love for you to come hang out with us again.

I know it's a hump to drive up from ATL, but you can do it!!!


----------



## Babs

Beckerson1 said:


> Thank you. I'm contacting the HR department for American Auger to set up a time for a interview so we will see what transpires


Sending winning vibes your way!


----------



## Beckerson1

Babs said:


> Sending winning vibes your way!


Ya. Freaken Unemployment is being a pain in my but right now. My claims refuse to go through so in many cases I will have to call. 

Hopefully I won't have to deal with this crap anymore then I have.


----------



## naiku

claydo said:


> Doesn't matter how far along you are come meet time, just be sure to make it!


Will be there for sure, just hoping that this looks a lot better:





Babs said:


> Yep! Did get my temporary sub rollin' all ghetto at least, testing in the back seat. hehe.. Something to be said for getting the sub in the cabin, but alas it can't stay there unless I do some chrome spinning dubs and plastidip it a shimmering purple.  But too dang cold to do much else.


Haha I had my sub sitting in its enclosure on the passenger floorboard while testing it up front. Torn on whether to try it there permanently or not. For now it's back in the trunk while I work on mids.


----------



## claydo

Lmao.....I prefer function over looks, my doors have needed finishing for a long while......one day, maybe.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> This can't get here soon enough. And yet, at the same time, April 9th is too soon! LOL



+1 I want to load the truck up on a trailer and bring her out if she's playing. Playing being my goal and April's coming fasssst!


----------



## #1BigMike

sub'd


----------



## claydo

sirbOOm said:


> Sub'd





#1BigMike said:


> sub'd


Don't sub, sign the fu#& up! Both of ya!

This is gonna be a big time, of course nick already knows this.....lol.


----------



## #1BigMike

hahaha! Looking at the list of attendees, it is for sho going to be another good one.


----------



## claydo

#1BigMike said:


> hahaha! Looking at the list of attendees, it is for sho going to be another good one.


Yes sir! The crew down here is awesome, not to mention the charactors drawn from all over.......we tend to have fun fo sho......


----------



## Babs

Radiator decides to blow in my wife's car. She gets to take my 6-speed Si to work tomorrow. Has an innate fear of manual transmission. She got a lesson in the Civic Si at night, in rain in hopes of successful safe journeys tomorrow. Needless to say, self medication now after kissing the ground.









Sorry off topic but I'm a mess. Hehehe hot nervous mess. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Great post  that clutch does take a little bit to get used to - It was pretty awesome in Richard's car......but maybe not for someone who isn't used to it.....and is a bit anxious about it.....but I'm sure you were the picture of encouragement, and now she is fortified for the challenge tomorrow.....that clutch won't prevent a moments problem for her


----------



## probillygun

#1BigMike said:


> hahaha! Looking at the list of attendees, it is for sho going to be another good one.


Get down there Mike!


----------



## #1BigMike

probillygun said:


> Get down there Mike!


If she is together, I am going to try damnedest. I have it on my calendar already.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Great post  that clutch does take a little bit to get used to - It was pretty awesome in Richard's car......but maybe not for someone who isn't used to it.....and is a bit anxious about it.....but I'm sure you were the picture of encouragement, and now she is fortified for the challenge tomorrow.....that clutch won't prevent a moments problem for her


I'm laughing really hard thinking about this and imagining seeing Scott's face when he hears gears grinding and his head jerking back and forth when she lets off the clutch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dhxButCeBI


----------



## sirbOOm

Darkrider said:


> Nick - I, for one, would love for you to come hang out with us again.
> 
> I know it's a hump to drive up from ATL, but you can do it!!!


I get to hump something in order to drive there?

...it's not you, is it?:mean:


----------



## JayinMI

claydo said:


> Lmao.....I prefer function over looks, my doors have needed finishing for a long while......one day, maybe.....


You mean they STILL aren't done!?! Geez, Clay, they were unfinished when I met you at Finals. In Tennessee. In 2014! LOL

I still love Clay's car. Always one of the first ones I make sure to hear.

Jay


----------



## claydo

JayinMI said:


> You mean they STILL aren't done!?! Geez, Clay, they were unfinished when I met you at Finals. In Tennessee. In 2014! LOL
> 
> I still love Clay's car. Always one of the first ones I make sure to hear.
> 
> Jay


Lmao jay, nope, still not glassed in.....sad huh? They do at least have a black trim ring and grills added since then......and thanks for the complement, I've got a demo waiting on ya!


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> You mean they STILL aren't done!?! Geez, Clay, they were unfinished when I met you at Finals. In Tennessee. In 2014! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I still love Clay's car. Always one of the first ones I make sure to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay






claydo said:


> Lmao jay, nope, still not glassed in.....sad huh? They do at least have a black trim ring and grills added since then......and thanks for the complement, I've got a demo waiting on ya!



Uh oh. I feel a glassin' party comin on. I got a 3M mask! Let's get after it. LOL


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Lol, I've had the gear and the plan to do it since 2014..........I'm just a damn slacker......and, well, it is playing.......so.....screw it, lmao. I'll get around to it.....or not.....the cobalt is so near the end of its service life, I have trouble finding the motivation to make it pretty........one thing I have learned tho, is if you want it pretty, go ahead and do it initially, or it may be put off into oblivion.......


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Uh oh. I feel a glassin' party comin on. I got a 3M mask! Let's get after it. LOL


Hmmm I have a mask and some glass mat! Haha.

In all honesty I hope to at least have rough pods made for my mids by April. Then I realize at least the next 3 weekends already have things going on and then it's the middle of march already.


----------



## claydo

naiku said:


> Hmmm I have a mask and some glass mat! Haha.
> 
> In all honesty I hope to at least have rough pods made for my mids by April. Then I realize at least the next 3 weekends already have things going on and then it's the middle of march already.



C'mon now, yer gonna need tunes for the way down, lol. Mine is just lacking asthetic touches......she's fully functional!

Aaaaand, a glassin party sounds all good, until you realize it then becomes a sandin party......ugh.....

Sanding sucks.....I'd just assume have a dose of the clap.....from big al...lmao

Yes al......I see yer ass lurkin.....


----------



## Babs

I gots E-glass fabric too. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

claydo said:


> C'mon now, yer gonna need tunes for the way down, lol.


It's functional, I would lose my mind on a drive of that length with no music. I just have to not accelerate/brake/turn too suddenly!

Yes, sanding sucks.


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Mine is just lacking asthetic touches......she's fully functional!


Reminds me of this girl I know...




> Sanding sucks.....I'd just assume have a dose of the clap.....from big al...lmao
> 
> Yes al......I see yer ass lurkin.....


:stooge_larry::stooge_moe::stooge_curly:


----------



## claydo

Lol, I wondered ifn I could get ya to post!


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Sanding sucks.....I'd just assume have a dose of the clap.....from big al...lmao


Once again, this thread takes a turn for the... <you fill in the blank> :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

naiku said:


> It's functional, I would lose my mind on a drive of that length with no music. I just have to not accelerate/brake/turn too suddenly!
> 
> Yes, sanding sucks.


I've driven all the way home from meets (NC included) and stayed in silence the whole time. Sometimes you just gotta reflect and enjoy the scenery. And give the ears an extended rest. Yeah, I get off on the simple things in life


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC

So.....is this the latest? Trying to keep it current, yo.....


----------



## mumbles

Kind of looking iffy for me... I have to get my hip replaced Mar 14th and have no idea if I'll be in driving shape  If I can get around okay, I'll be there!


----------



## Babs

EeeDeeEye said:


> Kind of looking iffy for me... I have to get my hip replaced Mar 14th and have no idea if I'll be in driving shape  If I can get around okay, I'll be there!


If they're going in through the front, you'll have a hugely easier time than the old prior method through the back.. Much less invasive. Good luck.


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> Kind of looking iffy for me... I have to get my hip replaced Mar 14th and have no idea if I'll be in driving shape  If I can get around okay, I'll be there!


Had a buddy go through this recently, he bounced back pretty good. Hope you have a fast recovery, and hope ya feel like making that trip! Good luck.


----------



## Darkrider

sirbOOm said:


> I get to hump something in order to drive there?
> 
> ...it's not you, is it?:mean:







Just sayin.....


----------



## casey

Will definitely be able to make this. Just got a permanent schedule at work instead of rotating so Ill always have Fri/Sat off starting in April.

Hopefully my Audiofrogs will be here and installed by then


----------



## mumbles

Babs said:


> If they're going in through the front, you'll have a hugely easier time than the old prior method through the back.. Much less invasive. Good luck.





claydo said:


> Had a buddy go through this recently, he bounced back pretty good. Hope you have a fast recovery, and hope ya feel like making that trip! Good luck.


Thanks for the kind words guys! They are going in through the front, so hopefully it will be a fast recovery... I'm really looking forward to this meet!


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Will definitely be able to make this. Just got a permanent schedule at work instead of rotating so Ill always have Fri/Sat off starting in April.
> 
> Hopefully my Audiofrogs will be here and installed by then


Ribbit Ribbit!
Will be fun to hear them.


----------



## 2DEEP2

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
28) *Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC*

Yeap, I should have a car with a system this time .


----------



## claydo

2DEEP2 said:


> Yeap, I should have a car with a system this time .


Cool, looking forward to hearing what you bring out!


----------



## JayinMI

Anthony, did you used to live up in the Detroit area? There aren't a lot of Contour SVT's left...besides Bob's in Illinois. lol

Jay


----------



## 2DEEP2

JayinMI said:


> Anthony, did you used to live up in the Detroit area? There aren't a lot of Contour SVT's left...besides Bob's in Illinois. lol
> 
> Jay


Yes, I'm the Contour SVT out of Detroit.


----------



## naiku

Well, here's hoping these go back in a little easier than coming out:

At least I can say I started! Going to try to put some glass down tomorrow.


----------



## TheJesus

I did some stuff last week...




























Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

progress! nice!


----------



## TheJesus

So who wants to see my special sub built right here in NC?


----------



## claydo

Sure, let's see it.


----------



## TheJesus

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Now that's a sub!


----------



## claydo

Damn....beefy....


----------



## mumbles

I'm interested in what kind of enclosure is going to hold that beast!


----------



## TheJesus

EeeDeeEye said:


> I'm interested in what kind of enclosure is going to hold that beast!


Infinite baffle in my trunk, here's the current state of it...










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Hell yeah jesus, get it done.....


----------



## #1BigMike

I may come down just to listen to THEJESUS!


----------



## TheJesus

I gotta get it done and to Buwalda for tuning first, lol

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Werd....having the jesus at yer meet has to be a good sign, lol.


----------



## #1BigMike

Laying Hands on MOFO's Son....


----------



## jpf150

Everyone in the NC area ok after the storm?


----------



## Babs

Hadda shut the plant down today after a tree downed the power. Crazy day here. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150

Glad you're ok. We never lost power at work today, but a few tornados hit around my parents house.


----------



## TheJesus

Charlotte had tons of wind, but the power flicked off twice, for a minute or two, that's about it. Tree branches and leaves everywhere, lol. But once it stopped raining it was beautiful out.


----------



## claydo

Haven't looked outside this morning yet.....still dark, but hope it's not too bad. Wind kept waking me up, was tired and went to bed early. I know the ride home from work yesterday was an adventure in detours........hope everybody is gud.


----------



## Black Rain

Glad to see that all you NC friends are doing good after the storm.

Jesus.... that is one large sub. What sub is it, because it looks overly large for an IB, from what little IB setups I have seen?


----------



## sirbOOm

TheJesus said:


> Charlotte had tons of wind, but the power flicked off twice, for a minute or two, that's about it. Tree branches and leaves everywhere, lol. But once it stopped raining it was beautiful out.


I always wonder what down the line is loose enough to cause this to happen. I imagine sparks flying on some power line miles away due to a loose wire and some unsuspecting person showered with them... haha.


----------



## jpf150

I've seen a transformer blow before as I was driving past it. It was a shower of sparks haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

We have all the wind down here now... I keep watching the pines bending at 90 degree angles thinking "Snap already!"


----------



## TheJesus

Black Rain said:


> Glad to see that all you NC friends are doing good after the storm.
> 
> Jesus.... that is one large sub. What sub is it, because it looks overly large for an IB, from what little IB setups I have seen?


It's a Sundown NSv3 15" built for IB use

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

TheJesus said:


> It's a Sundown NSv3 15" built for IB use
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I guess that matches up with ISPLL pretty well!


----------



## TheJesus

EeeDeeEye said:


> I guess that matches up with ISPLL pretty well!


Kind of. If I wanted to do SPL I would've gone with a different soft part combo in it and used a ported box, but I just wanted to use something different and let Jacob at Sundown prove his products could do SQ too.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

There is no difference in relation to size and ib, just takes a beefier baffle for a heavy mofo.......and that's a heavy looking mofo....lol.


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> There is no difference in relation to size and ib, just takes a beefier baffle for a heavy mofo.......and that's a heavy looking mofo....lol.


Nahhhh, it's only like 95 pounds, it's not heavy at all, lol

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Hey kendal, hows about one of them cool countdown links!?


----------



## Notloudenuf

How's about that?

Countdown Timer - Countdown to Apr 9, 2016 9:00 AM in Asheboro


----------



## claydo

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

That doesn't give me much time. Have to Replace the front window rubber seals to stop the leaks, sound deaden the rest of the cab, Install and tune the F#1 system, install the 32" flat screen, Install new seating, cut the bench to allow for the new seating, Install carpeting on the floor and back wall..... and the list goes on. Better stop typing and start working.


----------



## claydo

Yeah, you better get at it! Hope ya make it down.


----------



## ErinH

We don't need a 32" screen or bench seating. So you've got plenty of time now that you don't have to do those things.


----------



## captainobvious

2DEEP2 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
> 2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
> 3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
> 4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
> 5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
> 6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
> 7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
> 8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
> 9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
> 10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
> 11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
> 12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
> 13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
> 14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
> 15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
> 16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
> 17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
> 18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
> 19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
> 20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
> 21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
> 22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA
> 23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
> 24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
> 25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
> 26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
> 27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
> 28) *Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC*
> 
> Yeap, I should have a car with a system this time .



Looking forward to hearing your setup Anthony. Our mutual buddy Leonard always has good things to say so I'm sure it will be great!

-Steve


----------



## captainobvious

Actually, looks like I can't attend after all. 

I have an event that same day.


Bummed as this looks like an outstanding lineup. Sorry guys.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Actually, looks like I can't attend after all.
> 
> I have an event that same day.
> 
> 
> Bummed as this looks like an outstanding lineup. Sorry guys.



Awe man! Dude! Oh well good luck, and rock their ears. We'll raise a burger in the air in your honor. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> Actually, looks like I can't attend after all.
> 
> I have an event that same day.
> 
> 
> Bummed as this looks like an outstanding lineup. Sorry guys.


----------



## captainobvious

hahahaha


----------



## Babs

Then someone says yeah if Steve were here.. And we all go


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Looks like the makings of an extra epic event. Wish things could have lined up for me to make this one. I got the money and plenty of vacation but just don't want to turn loose of what it takes to fund an NC trip at this point in time. Being a tightwad will be worth it when the big fish gets fried in a few monthsGuess I have to make the next Fall meet since Jason said he has a spot reserved for me


----------



## TheJesus

But it's 2 days, you don't have an event both days 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Still a long haul for the capn.


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> Actually, looks like I can't attend after all.
> 
> I have an event that same day.
> 
> 
> Bummed as this looks like an outstanding lineup. Sorry guys.


Damn steve, that sucks, you will be missed.


----------



## naiku

claydo said:


> Damn steve, that sucks, you will be missed.


Yep, as I think 1 of 2 people who will be there that have listened to my system before I wanted to have him listen again to see/hear if there had been any improvements.


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Yep, as I think 1 of 2 people who will be there that have listened to my system before I wanted to have him listen again to see/hear if there had been any improvements.


Yeah no pressure.. My tune showed it's rear end at the last one. Redemption time. LOL!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Yeah no pressure.. My tune showed it's rear end at the last one. Redemption time. LOL!


Fortunately, it didn't get a photoshopped tattoo on it though


----------



## jpf150

Progress! Hopefully I'll have something for you all to listen to at this meet..


----------



## Serieus

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
28) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
29) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC

whoops, didn't realize i never signed up for this one. hopefully i can get some things going beyond what i've got right now, factory speakers aren't cutting it :laugh:


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Fortunately, it didn't get a photoshopped tattoo on it though


Haha, chuckle chuckle........



jpf150 said:


> Progress! Hopefully I'll have something for you all to listen to at this meet..


Sweet! Looking forward to it!



Serieus said:


> 1)
> 29) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC
> 
> whoops, didn't realize i never signed up for this one. hopefully i can get some things going beyond what i've got right now, factory speakers aren't cutting it :laugh:


Oh ****, yea, get on there man.....I guess I just assumed you were in there somewhere too, lol. You're still playing the stockers? Dammit man!


----------



## #1BigMike

HOLY COW!!! This event is going to be huge lol :laugh: So fantastic...


----------



## claydo

I'm telling ya mike, it's always a blast. You won't wanna miss the next if ya come out.....lol.


----------



## #1BigMike

I am sure... Still working things out but it's a strong possibility.


----------



## claydo

#1BigMike said:


> I am sure... Still working things out but it's a strong possibility.


Just remember how sad you'll be looking at all the pics, and hearing the stories.......lmao.


----------



## claydo

Im gonna bump this to the new page.......trying to keep it current

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3 - Philly, PA
14) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
15) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
16) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
17) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
18) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
19) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
20) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
21) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
22) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
23) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
24) Robert (1800Collect) 2013 Jetta - Williamsburg, VA
25) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
26) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
27) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
28) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
29) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC


----------



## #1BigMike

Claydo, you dirty dog lol...


----------



## claydo

Ah....some of that new Sony goodness........


----------



## Babs

#1BigMike said:


> Claydo, you dirty dog lol...



What's this sorcery!? A new Sony? 
Ooh boy!
Note to self.. Bring some high-def


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

I have had sony for a couple of months now. Was finally able to get the car to my guy for him to install the unit. Hope I can get around to picking the car up some time this week, I am really excited to hear this unit for sure!


----------



## TheJesus

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

TheJesus isn't playing....


----------



## TheJesus

#1BigMike said:


> TheJesus isn't playing....


Literally since nothing is hooked up, lmao. I'm rocking all rear speakers currently, super awesome staging -_-

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Looks like we are all feverishly working toward the same goal*. 

*I fat fingered "goal" and autocorrect fixed it to "fail". I hope autocorrect doesn't know something I don't. ?

Trying to get my new install done in time for this meet. Long road with not much time.


----------



## claydo

All you guys doin werk.....ya'll go head.....


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> All you guys doin werk.....ya'll go head.....


.......I'm resting on my laurels......whatever those are......


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> .......I'm resting on my laurels......whatever those are......


Pretty flowering evergreens in the mountains?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Pretty flowering evergreens in the mountains?


yep....those are what I'm resting on......


----------



## probillygun

ErinH said:


> Looks like we are all feverishly working toward the same goal*.
> 
> *I fat fingered "goal" and autocorrect fixed it to "fail". I hope autocorrect doesn't know something I don't. ?
> 
> Trying to get my new install done in time for this meet. Long road with not much time.


get those 12's in there Erin... don't get lazy now , you still have over 5 weeks to get it done


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> .......I'm resting on my laurels......whatever those are......


I'm with you and Claydo. Burned out on physical system work for now. Still working on tune though, but aren't we all? It never ends...that's a good thing, right?


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> claydo said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you guys doin werk.....ya'll go head.....
> 
> 
> 
> .......I'm resting on my laurels......whatever those are......
Click to expand...

I look forward to being able to do that after the meet.


----------



## probillygun

#1BigMike said:


> I have had sony for a couple of months now. Was finally able to get the car to my guy for him to install the unit. Hope I can get around to picking the car up some time this week, I am really excited to hear this unit for sure!


What are you doing to that new car Mike ???


----------



## ErinH

probillygun said:


> get those 12's in there Erin... don't get lazy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you still have over 5 weeks to get it done


Well, 10's now. Which makes me think of this...

http://www.hark.com/clips/mpggkfkpxc-got-them-20s-on-there-they-aint-20s


----------



## #1BigMike

probillygun said:


> What are you doing to that new car Mike ???


Just a HU for now....:surprised:


----------



## Black Rain

Looks like its going to a very large GTG this time. We have people from all over coming now. Seeing a lot of potentially insane installs coming this time around. We have everything from High_Resolution inputs to 10" MB kicks....ooohweee. And darnit if I'm going to miss all the good Meets and GTGs this year. I'm trying to follow all the logs and stay tuned to everyone's progress.


----------



## naiku

At the rate the time is going by and how much free time I have, this may be all the progress I get made before April...


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> yep....those are what I'm resting on......


Now I'm gonna have to look up the origination of that saying, cos I have no idea what it means either, lol. I've heard it all my life and never really thought about exactly what it's referring too.......

:edit: I'll be damned if it ain't a plant reference after all.....lol. Just not the one I was thinking of....didn't think they looked too comfy...


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Now I'm gonna have to look up the origination of that saying, cos I have no idea what it means either, lol. I've heard it all my life and never really thought about exactly what it's referring too.......
> 
> :edit: I'll be damned if it ain't a plant reference after all.....lol. Just not the one I was thinking of....didn't think they looked too comfy...


Oh No......hopefully it wasn't a pot reference


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Now I'm gonna have to look up the origination of that saying, cos I have no idea what it means either, lol. I've heard it all my life and never really thought about exactly what it's referring too.......
> 
> :edit: I'll be damned if it ain't a plant reference after all.....lol. Just not the one I was thinking of....didn't think they looked too comfy...


Rest on one's laurels - meaning and origin.


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> Rest on one's laurels - meaning and origin.


That's exactly where my Google fu lead me kendal.....lol. Not a pot reference jason......might pre-date it a bit, for all we know anyways......our forfather's saw fit to completely edit marijuana out of world history........not a big deal, but the truth would be nice, because if they left that out, it makes you question then authenticity of all you have been taught.....


----------



## Navy Chief

So it's official, I am going. I just got back from a 7 week underway and I have the boss's permission to go. That being said there is no way I am going to even start on the system on the new truck by then, the good news is you all can help me plan a system for a regular cab truck. I am focusing on getting the new wheels and tires and bumpers done first.


----------



## bertholomey

That is fantastic news Mark! Good plan with not having things 1/2 way installed - come down and listen and provide feedback to others.....and many will have a good time giving you all kinds of hair brain suggestions on what the system should consist of


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Navy Chief said:


> So it's official, I am going. I just got back from a 7 week underway and I have the boss's permission to go. That being said there is no way I am going to even start on the system on the new truck by then, the good news is you all can help me plan a system for a regular cab truck. I am focusing on getting the new wheels and tires and bumpers done first.



I have an idea for the system, what if you put a 3 way set in your dash....


----------



## captainobvious

naiku said:


> Yep, as I think 1 of 2 people who will be there that have listened to my system before I wanted to have him listen again to see/hear if there had been any improvements.


Sorry Ian. Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting a listen again.

I'll try to put together an event sometime this summer for our NY/PA/NJ/MD/DE/VA guys so we can do some Iasca/Meca, grill out have some fun and get some good demo time in


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Looks like we are all feverishly working toward the same goal*.
> 
> *I fat fingered "goal" and autocorrect fixed it to "fail". I hope autocorrect doesn't know something I don't. ?
> 
> Trying to get my new install done in time for this meet. Long road with not much time.



You going for a sealed floor enclosure you cheeky bastad?


----------



## 1FinalInstall

#1BigMike said:


> Claydo, you dirty dog lol...


That HU is so GD sexy!


----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> Sorry Ian. Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting a listen again.
> 
> I'll try to put together an event sometime this summer for our NY/PA/NJ/MD/DE/VA guys so we can do some Iasca/Meca, grill out have some fun and get some good demo time in


Shoot me a PM if you need a location, I was looking to set something up in the summer again as well. July is no good, but August/September most weekends should be fine for me to host here.


----------



## I800C0LLECT

Take my name off the list. Additionally, staying out here a little extra. May not be home for quite a bit. Smh


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> You going for a sealed floor enclosure you cheeky bastad?


well, I was trying to impress you but since you're not going to be there, I might as well just pack it up. 

:mean:


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> well, I was trying to impress you but since you're not going to be there, I might as well just pack it up.
> 
> :mean:


Care Package in route Erin, now get those enclosures built for the meet! :thumbsup:


----------



## crackinhedz

Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet. 

Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean: 


Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


----------



## Babs

crackinhedz said:


> Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet.
> 
> Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean:
> 
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


Congratulations!!! You've got a more important job there for sure.  Sleep deprivation. hehehe I know it well.


----------



## claydo

And so it begins........lol.



I800C0LLECT said:


> Take my name off the list. Additionally, staying out here a little extra. May not be home for quite a bit. Smh


Damn, was looking forward to meeting ya! Wanted to get you in the car for a lil volume tolerance test....I mean, demo......



crackinhedz said:


> Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet.
> 
> Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean:
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


Congrats on the addition to yer family! Baby girls are awesome. Was hoping to get ya a demo.......with tweeters, lmao.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> .......I'm resting on my laurels......whatever those are......


Translation- my car has sounded so good for over a year now that i finally dont find the urge to touch or change anything...so na na na na doo doo, u guys can stick your heads in doo doo


----------



## Black Rain

crackinhedz said:


> Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet.
> 
> Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean:
> 
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


Well Congrats on the baby. Every understands, there will be others for you to attend. Enjoy your journey with the baby and family.

Juan


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Translation- my car has sounded so good (to me) for over a year now that i finally dont find the urge to touch or change anything...so na na na na doo doo, u guys can stick your heads in doo doo


Nice! I changed that for you.......I don't know about that 'heads in doo doo' part though


----------



## mumbles

crackinhedz said:


> Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet.
> 
> Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean:
> 
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


Congratulations on the new addition, treasure her!


----------



## bertholomey

I800C0LLECT said:


> Take my name off the list. Additionally, staying out here a little extra. May not be home for quite a bit. Smh


Sounds intriguing - no worries - maybe you will be back by the time the Fall Meet rolls around  



crackinhedz said:


> Jason, breaks my heart to say I probably wont be making this spring meet.
> 
> Recently had my little baby girl, and family coming up from Florida to visit that weekend. :mean:
> 
> 
> Will definitely keep an eye out for the next one! :wideeyed:


Would have been great to have you here for this one, but that baby girl will be a few months along by the time the Fall Meet comes along....you will be able to attend that one and hear more of Clay's awesome stories - the highlight of all of these Meets


----------



## sirbOOm

Mic10is said:


> Translation- my car has sounded so good for over a year now that i finally dont find the urge to touch or change anything...so na na na na doo doo, u guys can stick your heads in doo doo





Mic10is said:


> 2010 MECA Extreme World champion,
> 2005 IASCA World Champion Pro 600+
> 2010 MECA Mike Baylor Sportsmanship Award
> 2011 MECA SQL Spirit Award
> 2012 MECA SQL Judge of The Year
> 2012 IASCA FINALS SQ/INSTALL Judge
> 2012 USACi Japan Finals Judge
> 2013 IASCA FINALS IQC Install Judge


This must happen often for you. :mean:


----------



## Mic10is

sirbOOm said:


> This must happen often for you. :mean:


far far less than Id like. I dont even have a system currently


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Nice! I changed that for you.......I don't know about that 'heads in doo doo' part though


you are too humble sir


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Would have been great to have you here for this one, but that baby girl will be a few months along by the time the Fall Meet comes along....you will be able to attend that one and hear more of Clay's awesome stories - the highlight of all of these Meets


Lol, thanks, I think.....with no al or glenn this time, I may have to step up the comedy relief.......although erin is coming, and he's good for some mischief!

And damn.....mic said Nana Nana boo boo, me thinks he's due for a day out of the house......lol, how many kids you have mic?


----------



## I800C0LLECT

claydo said:


> And so it begins........lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, was looking forward to meeting ya! Wanted to get you in the car for a lil volume tolerance test....I mean, demo......



my bad :/ Can't change what they need. I've heard your car is a little nuts  You made a girl scream yet?!


----------



## claydo

Lol, scream no......cringe, yes.....nothing beats the jump response from the fireworks track tho, got that from dudes and chicks......lmao.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lol, scream no......cringe, yes.....nothing beats the jump response from the fireworks track tho, got that from dudes and chicks......lmao.


Imagine this....but in Clay's car.....


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Imagine this....but in Clay's car.....


Dude, that would make for interesting demos! Lmao...


----------



## jtwrace

I'll come if that corn salsa stuff is there. It's delicious! ;-)


----------



## claydo

jtwrace said:


> I'll come if that corn salsa stuff is there. It's delicious! ;-)


Lol, well Scott is comin.....I'm sure he could he convinced to make up a batch.......and yes, it is delicious.....


----------



## bertholomey

jtwrace said:


> I'll come if that corn salsa stuff is there. It's delicious! ;-)



Would be great to have you here Jason, even if it is only for the food  I'm going to try to get Tom (TomNC) to attend as well - I think you both could give some excellent feedback (on the systems....not the food).


----------



## Razz2o4

Is there an airport close by? Maybe someone could pick me up if I decide to come?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

I can certainly make sure there's crack fun dip present. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Razz2o4 said:


> Is there an airport close by? Maybe someone could pick me up if I decide to come?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


There's one is greensboro, just a little up the road.....


----------



## Razz2o4

Smaller the airport the better. (Normally less fees) haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Hmmm, maybe jason knows of a smaller strip in the area, the greensboro airport is the only one I know of. There is a private strip right behind my house....lol, but then you'd have to take the hour and a half ride down with me......lol, I don't talk with the neighbors much, so I don't know how he'd be with ya flying in.......but I could ask.


----------



## Razz2o4

Is it actually Greensboro for the location? I can look on my chart and see what is near.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Just outside of greensboro.......randleman.


----------



## Razz2o4

Is Asheboro further away?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

Any of you guys coming to SBN?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Razz2o4 said:


> Is Asheboro further away?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Asheboro is about 20 minutes or so from my house.


----------



## Razz2o4

If I come, I might fly into asheboro. They may even have a courtesy car.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

TheJesus said:


> Any of you guys coming to SBN?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk



Yup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Razz2o4 said:


> If I come, I might fly into asheboro. They may even have a courtesy car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


As we get closer and you get your final plans, pm me - I (or someone) should be able to pick you up.


----------



## Razz2o4

Sounds good. I appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## casey

I know theres usually a small "swap meet" so just a heads up in case anyone wants/needs a good deal on a Sears Platinum Group 34. Ill bring it and let it go for $100 to anyone interested


----------



## subterFUSE

Anybody want a JL Audio 12W7AE woofer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Chief

casey said:


> I know theres usually a small "swap meet" so just a heads up in case anyone wants/needs a good deal on a Sears Platinum Group 34. Ill bring it and let it go for $100 to anyone interested


I'll take that battery if no one else wants it, my Optima yellow top type over the winter and won't take a charge now. I love the swap meet idea if everyone else is ok with it, is there anything you might be looking to trade that battery for. Send me a pm if you have anything you are looking for.


----------



## claydo

Bump, add yo name if ya haven't!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Daniel (chithead) - 2012 Subaru Forester - Landis, NC
3) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
4) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
5) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
6) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
7) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
8) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
9) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
10) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
11) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
12) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
13) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
14) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
15) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
16) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
17) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
18) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
19) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
20) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
21) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
22) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
23) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
24) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about car - Kinston, NC
25) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
26) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
27) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC


----------



## 2DEEP2

TheJesus said:


> Any of you guys coming to SBN?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I'm planning on going to SBN.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to be in West Palm next week, but I have a headphone meet the weekend of the 19th - so no SBN for me - would have been great to go to get some demos.


----------



## BigAl205

Headphone meet? And here I was thinking car audio GTGs were lame...


----------



## slade1274

Don't worry Al, they still are. Ha!


----------



## claydo

LAME....LAME!.............well, maybe a lil bit....lmao. I'm sure we all seem lame to folks not into it.......I have tried to explain my excitement over these to my wife, and she just shakes her head and sums it up when she says....."so yall spend all day just listening to each others cars, and people drive from near and far, spending for motel rooms and everything?" So when she says it, it does sound a little lame.......but myself, I can't get enough......


----------



## BigAl205

Just tell her that car audio systems aren't as practical as $300 shoes and $500 purses


----------



## chithead

Count me out fellers. I know it will be a blast for everyone, always is :thumbsup:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
3) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
4) Rich (Salami) - 2013 Honda Accord - near Charlotte, NC
5) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
6) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
7) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
8) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC
9) Eric (Crackinhedz) - 2012 Hyundai Santa Fe - Concord, VA
10) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
11) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
12) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
13) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
14) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
15) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
16) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
17) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
18) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
19) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
20) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
21) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT - Atlanta-ish, GA
22) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC
23) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about Car - Kinston, NC
24) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
25) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
26) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC


----------



## Notloudenuf

chithead said:


> Count me out fellers. I know it will be a blast for everyone, always is :thumbsup:


WHAT?!?!?!?!?!!? WHY?????


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Headphone meet? And here I was thinking car audio GTGs were lame...





slade1274 said:


> Don't worry Al, they still are. Ha!


Well, it has been said that one man's trash is another man's treasure.......or one man's lame is another man's pleasure filled hedonistic blow out experience (i.e. headphone meets).

For those living the Charlie Sheen lifestyle.....these little distractions are extremely lame, but they are a lovely way to spend a few hours in my opinion.....you should try a headphone meet Al.....you might find that you like it.......


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Well, it has been said that one man's trash is another man's treasure.......or one man's lame is another man's pleasure filled hedonistic blow out experience (i.e. headphone meets).
> 
> For those living the Charlie Sheen lifestyle.....these little distractions are extremely lame, but they are a lovely way to spend a few hours in my opinion.....you should try a headphone meet Al.....you might find that you like it.......


I can see it.. What amazes me is how much coin you can actually put into headphone gear. Wow. I bet with my old ears, I'd reach my point of diminishing returns pretty quick beyond maybe just clean quiet source and a decent pair of Sennheiser's. I can admit when I listened to tunes as a kid, it was more with phones/plugs than from speakers.. And usually involved calculus homework.


----------



## slade1274

I wish I could get into headphones, but they always seem to produce the sound between my ears. That's just too much competition for the voices that are already there.


----------



## BigAl205

slade1274 said:


> I wish I could get into headphones, but they always seem to produce the sound between my ears. That's just too much competition for the voices that are already there.


...and the echo...


:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I can't do headphones because they hold in too much heat. My body produces A LOT of heat. The people who know me best lovingly say it's because I'm such a hothead.


----------



## JayinMI

Was talking to my friend Chris yesterday, and found out he knew Anthony (2Deep2)...small world.

Jay


----------



## claydo

Getting closer and closer!


----------



## slade1274

I really have no excuse.... almost plug and play for CD use. P-Six came in as did the "drop in" tweeters and mids. Still have the Kicker SWS8" woofers for under seat. 3 way ready to go.


















And if I wanted to put a sub in to augment the 8" woofer.... but that would take some fiberglass time.


----------



## bertholomey

I think it would be terrific to hear what you can create with this 'drop in' solution - I bet many will be absolutely stunned to hear how good your car will be with this solution. I loved the last iteration of the bimmer  Looking forward to it if you are able to make it up here.


----------



## claydo

Werd, looks like some nice gear there......do eet!


----------



## TheJesus

Yesterday was productive



















Needs some touch up, but it's playing and got the baseline tune 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

I dig it!

Is that Scott tuning it?

Also, I love that car.


----------



## benny z

ErinH said:


> Is that Scott tuning it?


hah - yes! i *think* i saw scott say something about this on fb.


----------



## claydo

Well, I guess I'm looking forward to a demo from jesus......I hope you enjoy the meet and become a regular.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Wish I could get the truck playing for this event, unfortunately I don't think it's going to happen. Be a great group of enthusiast to get opinions from.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Well, I guess I'm looking forward to a demo from jesus......I hope you enjoy the meet and become a regular.



Are you referring to Scott? Oh, now I see - you used a lower case j......dude, it was there, don't flame me



1FinalInstall said:


> Wish I could get the truck playing for this event, unfortunately I don't think it's going to happen. Be a great group of enthusiast to get opinions from.



Can't answer for your schedule / responsibilities - but it might not be wasted time to cruise on up (granted long drive / expense) to get demos and talk shop - there will be many good cars to listen to.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Are you referring to Scott? Oh, now I see - you used a lower case j......dude, it was there, don't flame me


Oh.....I should've said "the" jesus......lol. I really don't know much about scott, other than he won a bunch, and started a company.......so I'm not one of the guys who clowns him or anything, I was referring purely to the car owners forum handle, that reminds me of the bowler from the big lebowski, who said, "nobody ****s with the jesus".........lmao.


----------



## bertholomey

No you're fine, I was just being a tool. The last car that I heard that was tuned by Scott, at al, was Steve's Mazda and it sounded absolutely amazing. Steve may have done some tweaking afterword, but Scott knows his business. Just when I saw that, the humor kind of hit me, but I'm kind of sick that way  We used to have a lot of great Hybrid cars show up at the meet - really miss those guys.....Dave, Webster, Ramos.....


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> Oh.....I should've said "the" jesus......lol. I really don't know much about scott, other than he won a bunch, and started a company.......so I'm not one of the guys who clowns him or anything, I was referring purely to the car owners forum handle, that reminds me of the bowler from the big lebowski, who said, "nobody ****s with the jesus".........lmao.


That would be where I picked it up, lol.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

TheJesus said:


> That would be where I picked it up, lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Kinda figured that, with the "the" at the beginning, lol. Wasn't for sure if ya wasn't a Latino dood named jesus tho....used to work with a Mexican guy named jesus, but of course he said it different than I do.........


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> Kinda figured that, with the "the" at the beginning, lol. Wasn't for sure if ya wasn't a Latino dood named jesus tho....used to work with a Mexican guy named jesus, but of course he said it different than I do.........


Nah, but I have a beard and somewhat long brown hair, so the nickname worked out, lol.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Well, I'm still looking forward to hearing an spl guys foray into essque.......even if he isn't a Jewish carpenter......lmao.


----------



## TheJesus

Shhhhhh, no one will suspect a thing.


----------



## #1BigMike

That is a sick setup!


----------



## Black Rain

The Jesus... that really is a crazy setup. I look forward to hearing everyones views on how it performs in SQ.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Is anyone going to have a laptop available for possibly making changes on DSP's? My thinking is for example if someone listens to my car, tells me if I make a change to a certain frequency, that we can make that change and listen again. 

The only reason I am not bringing mine is due to an incident involving tea. Not a big deal if no one has one, as I also understand it would involve having potentially 3+ different versions of DSP software on there, not to mention drivers etc. Was just curious.


----------



## Babs

Tea coffee or Coke and laptops don't mix. Hehehe

What DSP? If it's a helix I got you covered. I'll typical bring my old POS dell and a UMIK-1. Maybe we'll have some fun and get ya dialed in. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> I think it would be terrific to hear what you can create with this 'drop in' solution - I bet many will be absolutely stunned to hear how good your car will be with this solution. I loved the last iteration of the bimmer  Looking forward to it if you are able to make it up here.


That Bimmer was sahweet!

Ryan, keep us updated on how that psix works out. I have a feeling I'll be going that route at some point myself. Mainly curious about how the 6ch amp "sounds". You know, does it do its thing without coloring the sound? Still a hardcore a/b guy even though I've heard tons of great systems with d ampsI'll trade my model T in for something more modern one of these years:laugh:


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Tea coffee or Coke and laptops don't mix. Hehehe


Yep, the tea did a real number on the laptop! I may try to fix it at some point, but not sure if is worth the hassle. 

What DSP? If it's a helix I got you covered. I'll typical bring my old POS dell and a UMIK-1. Maybe we'll have some fun and get ya dialed in. [/QUOTE]

It's a BitOne, certainly not a big deal if we cannot make any changes as long as I have an idea in my head of what to work on. Which could well be where the UMIK-1 comes in!!


----------



## ErinH

Throw up a link to the latest software for the but one and those who have a laptop can download it just in case it's needed.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Throw up a link to the latest software for the but one and those who have a laptop can download it just in case it's needed.


Here you go... http://www.audison.eu/assets/1444664042_Audison_bit_One_1500_PC_SW.zip

If I remember I will also toss the CD / DVD into the car as well to bring down with me.


----------



## unix_usr

Hrm... would be day after my birthday - belated bday present, wonder if wifey would let me make the drive? - Where in NC? (coming from Detroit, MI area)


----------



## Notloudenuf

unix_usr said:


> Hrm... would be day after my birthday - belated bday present, wonder if wifey would let me make the drive? - Where in NC? (coming from Detroit, MI area)


Put in Randleman, NC to get the idea of how far it is.

~618 miles 9 hours 44 mins


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Here you go... http://www.audison.eu/assets/1444664042_Audison_bit_One_1500_PC_SW.zip
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember I will also toss the CD / DVD into the car as well to bring down with me.



Yeah that aughta work. Which is cool. I'll try to load it later. Never got to play with a bit one. I assume you'll have a USB cable of some flavor. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr

Notloudenuf said:


> Put in Randleman, NC to get the idea of how far it is.
> 
> ~618 miles 9 hours 44 mins


~ 11 hrs from home ...  - too much and too late to plan for at this stage, just saw the Syracuse meet on the 3rd and that's half the distance/drive for me so I might be able to make it there at least.

Hoping to maybe make the next NC one, take some time and plan a road trip + stay for a night or two before heading back... who knows, maybe sell the wifey on coming along and find a BnB or spa or something nearby for her?


----------



## claydo

I'm sure we could dig up some wifey type perks in the area......lol, especially to help a brotha make it out.....

Jason, is Vicki into the spa thingy? Maybe she can give a good reference if she does that type of thing.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Yeah that aughta work. Which is cool. I'll try to load it later. Never got to play with a bit one. I assume you'll have a USB cable of some flavor.


Yep, will bring down the USB cable.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> I'm sure we could dig up some wifey type perks in the area......lol, especially to help a brotha make it out.....
> 
> Jason, is Vicki into the spa thingy? Maybe she can give a good reference if she does that type of thing.



Somebody's got big browny points in mind now. Good move man! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slade1274

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That Bimmer was sahweet!
> 
> Ryan, keep us updated on how that psix works out. I have a feeling I'll be going that route at some point myself. Mainly curious about how the 6ch amp "sounds". You know, does it do its thing without coloring the sound? Still a hardcore a/b guy even though I've heard tons of great systems with d ampsI'll trade my model T in for something more modern one of these years:laugh:


Will do- hope that Mosconi doesn't do to you what they did to me....



claydo said:


> Jason, is Vicki into the spa thingy? Maybe she can give a good reference if she does that type of thing.


Ha! That's probably exactly how she would refer to it- spa thingy.


----------



## bertholomey

Perfect day for the Meet....hope for similar on the 9th.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Perfect day for the Meet....hope for similar on the 9th.


Just plain beautiful!

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## Babs

Jinxed it now. It'll prolly be a monsoon of all day steady rain. Hehehe


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

I see a surveillance squirrel hiding in the leaves!


----------



## TheJesus

Metered my car on the Term-Lab Magnum today just to see where it's at in IB, lol. I have two configs, one for bass things and one for SQ things. All the scores were on music, not test tones.

125dB @ 25Hz
128dB @ 31Hz
128dB @ 36Hz
129dB @ 41Hz
131dB @ 47Hz
130dB @ 51Hz
128dB @ 57Hz


----------



## #1BigMike

^ That is crazy. How are you liking the tune? Any feedback on it?


----------



## TheJesus

#1BigMike said:


> ^ That is crazy. How are you liking the tune? Any feedback on it?


The SQ config sounds great  We'll see how it does at SBN this weekend with the two known issues I have.


----------



## Babs

Fun!!!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

I just booked my hotel room for the get together. I'll be driving down after work Friday the 8th.


----------



## bertholomey

Zippy said:


> I just booked my hotel room for the get together. I'll be driving down after work Friday the 8th.



That is great news! I'm glad you will be able to make it


----------



## TheJesus

If any of you want to browse my build log, I finally posted it here. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...14-mazda-6-gt-build-mosconi-hybrid-helix.html

My IASCA score sheets are on there from SBN, Shazad scored me a bit too low, but oh well.


----------



## Babs

TheJesus said:


> If any of you want to browse my build log, I finally posted it here. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...14-mazda-6-gt-build-mosconi-hybrid-helix.html
> 
> My IASCA score sheets are on there from SBN, Shazad scored me a bit too low, but oh well.


Suddenly experiencing feelings of inadequacy. :mean:
And I got a nice ruined paint job from some crap from the car wash too to kick me while I'm down. :bigcry:

LOL! But I'm surely gonna be in the long line to hear this ride!


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> But I'm surely gonna be in the long line to hear this ride!


Outside of making some new friends, I plan to listen to a many cars as possible. 

Will also have to get you a listen to mine after all the help!


----------



## claydo

Nice install jeebus......and sorry to hear of the paint damage scott.....and yes naiku, listening to as many as possible is a good idea, lol, there will be many you'll want to hear fo sho......


----------



## Babs

My tune is on point at least. LOL!! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

BUMP!!!

Was all excited for next weekend........then my wife rained on my parade with the news that it wasn't next weekend, that I'd have to wait another fookin week.......boooooo!

If ya can't tell, I love these things.......


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> BUMP!!!
> 
> Was all excited for next weekend........then my wife rained on my parade with the news that it wasn't next weekend, that I'd have to wait another fookin week.......boooooo!
> 
> If ya can't tell, I love these things.......


Lol, I too am excited and haven't ever been.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

TheJesus said:


> Lol, I too am excited and haven't ever been.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yer in for a treat jeebus.......great hosts, great guests, lots of different music, and more demos than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Yer in for a treat jeebus.......great hosts, great guests, lots of different music, and more demos than you can shake a stick at!


I'm gonna bring my shaking stick and test that theory!


----------



## ErinH

working hard to get my car ready for this. finally got the driver's side enclosure done tonight. 2 weeks to go... gonna be cutting this way too close. if anyone wants to come run some wire for me this Sunday, let me know. LOL.


----------



## claydo

Notloudenuf said:


> I'm gonna bring my shaking stick and test that theory!


Lmao........



ErinH said:


> working hard to get my car ready for this. finally got the driver's side enclosure done tonight. 2 weeks to go... gonna be cutting this way too close. if anyone wants to come run some wire for me this Sunday, let me know. LOL.


Sure erin, come on by the house......Har d Har Har.......


----------



## mumbles

Unfortunately, I am now scheduled to work at midnight Sat night/Sun morning, so I'm going to have to bail... I'm sure you all will have a great time!


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> Unfortunately, I am now scheduled to work at midnight Sat night/Sun morning, so I'm going to have to bail... I'm sure you all will have a great time!


Oops, dood, shoulda planned ahead to be off if there was a possibility of working.........hate ya ain't gonna make it, I think you'd have had a helluva time!


----------



## Mic10is

90% chance Im out for at least the majority of the day. I may be able to swing by Friday night or towards later in the day Saturday


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> 90% chance Im out for at least the majority of the day. I may be able to swing by Friday night or towards later in the day Saturday




Boooooo - I hope you can make some of it at least.


----------



## bertholomey

I know that some of you have speakers, tunes, etc that you are trying to get finished by that Friday......Some of this may be completed by then....


----------



## bertholomey

Now......let's talk about many of the attendees favorite part of these shin digs.......The Food! 

My wife and I are providing the burgers / buns. 

Bill has the 5 pounds of Pennsylvania dogs (we will get the buns)

Scott has the famous corn dip

Anyone else (especially the local guys) who want to bring something homemade / semi-homemade - that would be great. 

Cole Slaw......Baked Beans, etc. if anyone wants to bring that. 

We have a couple bottles of mustard and ketchup, but if someone wants to bring cheese, lettuce, onions, etc. that would be great.

*NEEDS*

Chips of various types

Sodas (2-liter bottles probably) of various types

Dessert type stuff - cookies, etc. 

And.....I want to give away everything that is not consumed by the end of the night. I don't want donuts, etc. left here because we can't eat them / don't need them. 

For those coming on Friday night, We will order pizza - try to get here close to 5 so we can get a count for the order. We don't want to be ordering at 8....if you know you are coming, but won't make it until 7 or so....just let me know ahead of time, and we will order for you. 

And for everyone, please bring folding chairs of some type if you want to sit during the day - in the garage or in the yard.


----------



## TheJesus

I will bring dessert and it will be delicious.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

I gots tha chips.........

Jason, I will be there friday, but closer to 6 than 5 probably.....so include me on the pizza order please.

Oh, and nice deck coming along there!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I'll bring some pasta salad, salted caramel brownies, and maybe a lil something special to put on the grill.


----------



## BigAl205

500 posts and the meet is still 2 weeks away


----------



## claydo

Make that 506.....


----------



## mumbles

claydo said:


> Oops, dood, shoulda planned ahead to be off if there was a possibility of working.........hate ya ain't gonna make it, I think you'd have had a helluva time!


Wouldn't have mattered, it was up to the business and for this project, I'm the only one supporting... when they say jump...


----------



## claydo

EeeDeeEye said:


> Wouldn't have mattered, it was up to the business and for this project, I'm the only one supporting... when they say jump...


I hear ya, the livelyhood must rule the roost. Doesent make it suck any less tho does it.....lol, maybe another in the future...


----------



## bertholomey

EeeDeeEye said:


> Wouldn't have mattered, it was up to the business and for this project, I'm the only one supporting... when they say jump...




I know I was disappointed to read that you couldn't make it - been a long time since Atlanta - would have been cool to see ya. Well....the Fall Meet is still before us.


----------



## bertholomey

Updated.....list is shrinking..... 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
3) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
5) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
6) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
7) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC - *maybe*
8) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
9) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
10) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
11) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
12) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
14) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
15) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
16) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
17) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
18) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
19) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC - *doubtful*
20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about Car - Kinston, NC
21) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
22) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
23) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC
24) Razz2o4 - aircraft - Havelock, NC - *maybe*


----------



## claydo

Lol, it always shrinks in the preceding week or two.......that's why I'm so glad the lists get so long so fast, counting attendance the day of, it shrinks yet again, and sometimes gains a few.......Still a promising list none the less, and I know it could be 5 of us, and I'd still have a helluva time!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lol, it always shrinks in the preceding week or two.......that's why I'm so glad the lists get so long so fast, counting attendance the day of, it shrinks yet again, and sometimes gains a few.......Still a promising list none the less, and I know it could be 5 of us, and I'd still have a helluva time!


......and the weather next weekend looks amazing.....I don't believe in jinx......I just wish I could move next weekend's weather to the following weekend.


----------



## claydo

Don't fret.....we have fun in the wet too.....lol, that's been proven a couple of times now!

I just wish it would hurry up and get here.....lmao.


----------



## Babs

I'm 2 for 2 for NCSQ in the rain. And had an absolute blast both times. I don't sweat it. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Still 100% coming, leaving here around 5am, hoping to get there around 10am. Going to be a long drive, have to be home Saturday night as my wife works Sunday


----------



## Babs

Yeah I'll be driving out early Saturday morning myself. Father Daughter dance Friday evening.  


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

So, what format do we need to bring music on? I have USB and CD and SD Card, but I know from my last show that the other 4 cars didn't have USB, lol. I'll buy a CD of what I want to listen to if I need to (I own it on vinyl, lol), but I'd like to just bring a USB with FLAC.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Bring all of the above but be sure you have the majority of what you want to hear on CD.


----------



## claydo

Cd is advised as the preferred method of playback, most will probably support usb.......flac, not so much....


----------



## subterFUSE

claydo said:


> Cd is advised as the preferred method of playback, most will probably support usb.......flac, not so much....


FLAC works fine in my car.... up to 24/96 

Can plug in a USB stick in the trunk, as long as it is formatted FAT.


----------



## Babs

My plan is to dupe some CD's but I'll have SD card at the ready in mine. Hehe. Technology great or what! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razz2o4

Hey guys, I gotta bow out. My wife and I will be celebrating our anniversary that weekend. Will there be a summer meet?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Zippy

TheJesus said:


> So, what format do we need to bring music on? I have USB and CD and SD Card, but I know from my last show that the other 4 cars didn't have USB, lol. I'll buy a CD of what I want to listen to if I need to (I own it on vinyl, lol), but I'd like to just bring a USB with FLAC.


I'm going to be an exception to the rule. Any idevice will work. I have an iPad Mini as a head unit and a pure i20 as an alternate. 30 pin or lightning will work on the i20 as I have a lightning adapter for the 30 pin cable.


----------



## naiku

And I am the complete opposite of Zippy, USB only. But FLAC is no problem. 

Going to try and burn a CD, not sure yet what to put on it and all my originals are in storage so would be burning mp3.


----------



## Babs

Zippy said:


> I'm going to be an exception to the rule. Any idevice will work. I have an iPad Mini as a head unit and a pure i20 as an alternate. 30 pin or lightning will work on the i20 as I have a lightning adapter for the 30 pin cable.


Note to self.. Load up old iPod Nano.



naiku said:


> And I am the complete opposite of Zippy, USB only. But FLAC is no problem.
> 
> Going to try and burn a CD, not sure yet what to put on it and all my originals are in storage so would be burning mp3.


Note to self.. Load up USB stick.


Anyone using reel to reel? 8-track? Carrier pigeon? Turntable? LOL!!!


----------



## claydo

Lmao.....I'm sure some can play anything.....but usb with wma, alac, and cd will be the most widely playable. You for sure don't wanna miss listening to your familiar material in a car because of compatibilty. CD is by far the most widely used at these......


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> I know I was disappointed to read that you couldn't make it - been a long time since Atlanta - would have been cool to see ya. Well....the Fall Meet is still before us.


I appreciate that... and glad to hear that a fall meet is under consideration!


----------



## TheJesus

Zippy said:


> I'm going to be an exception to the rule. Any idevice will work. I have an iPad Mini as a head unit and a pure i20 as an alternate. 30 pin or lightning will work on the i20 as I have a lightning adapter for the 30 pin cable.


Yeah, no iDevices here, I will not be listening to my own material, you'll just have to curate a playlist, hah.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Razz2o4 said:


> Hey guys, I gotta bow out. My wife and I will be celebrating our anniversary that weekend. Will there be a summer meet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I can think of worse ideas for an anniversary celebration than taking a flight down to Asheboro.....getting picked up to be bustled over to Randleman, listen to some great cars, watch Clay eat.......and then fly back. Though your wife may have another opinion on that. 

No summer meet by me......next one will be Fall. 




EeeDeeEye said:


> I appreciate that... and glad to hear that a fall meet is under consideration!


It is far from 'under consideration' - we are nearly at the establishing a date stage


----------



## claydo

"Watch clay eat" lmao.

I just hope clay don't eat any morels this time.....


----------



## Black Rain

You sure have been hungry from some morels lately....tweet tweet......lmao


----------



## claydo

I've got em back up at 3.1k......so hopefully they can handle the truth....


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> "Watch clay eat" lmao.
> 
> I just hope clay don't eat any morels this time.....


I know....low blow bro.....felt like some humor was needed at this point in the thread......and of course, you are the default target because we love you so much......I still sometimes mention a 'baby cow' to Vicki to get a chuckle


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> "Watch clay eat" lmao.
> 
> I just hope clay don't eat any morels this time.....


I'm glad you went there.. I was trying to avoid it. I really was. No cracks about leaving the smoking for the grill master.  

Though I dropped my tweeter high-pass from 2097 back down to 1907hz so I've thought of you a bit last couple days. LOL! :laugh:



< -- Kaiser the big silly dog avatar doing his pointer thang today in honor of our host and GSP fan!


----------



## DBlevel

Looking forward to this meet!


----------



## claydo

Me too.....


----------



## jnorman5

Hotel reservations "locked down"!! Getting pumped!!


----------



## bertholomey

jnorman5 said:


> Hotel reservations "locked down"!! Getting pumped!!




Awesome! On my drive today I was wondering about you - was going to send a PM when I got here....now I don't have to  Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## Razz2o4

I was just in asheboro today. Went to the zoo with the fam. I actually said something to my wife about hosting the fall meet. The look I got though lol. I mean we have 3 acres and are in the country, what's not good about that? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Lol, she probably thinks we're a bunch of hellions......tell her I'm the only one......


----------



## Razz2o4

Lmao. I will work on it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

My Weather app is a bit schizo this week regarding what the weather may be next weekend. 

Remember.....we had a great time the last 2 meets when the weather was sub-par......if it rains again......Good! 

It shows that we don't have to have perfect weather to enjoy this great hobby and the great folks that gather together to enjoy it.


----------



## claydo

I'd much rather have rain than a blown tweeter.......lmao.

Btw, my weather app shows mostly sunny and 63°. With 0% for precip......could be perfect!


----------



## naiku

Razz2o4 said:


> I actually said something to my wife about hosting the fall meet. The look I got though lol. I mean we have 3 acres and are in the country, what's not good about that?


Let her go shopping that day, that's what mine did when I hosted a summer meet last year (hoping to again this year). Worked out perfectly  

Anyone driving down Saturday early morning from VA/PA want to meet up on the way? I am planning to leave the house at 5am and heading down I81


----------



## Razz2o4

She is considering.....but there is a catch, she said I have to give her a shopping allowance that equals the build.....hmmm.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Razz2o4

Btw. Sub enclosure is coming along.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Razz2o4 said:


> Btw. Sub enclosure is coming along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Looks good! Bring it next weekend, and we will get after it and get it done


----------



## bertholomey

As a reminder - if you are coming over on Friday - try to make it as close to 5 as possible so we can make the pizza order around 6 to be picked up / delivered around 7. End of activities on both nights will be NLT 2230 hours (10:30 PM for you civilian types). 

Not a lot of feedback about stuff folks are bringing food-wise - so I'm assuming it is being kept a surprise or a last minute thing. Either way, we will eat what is here 

And......I spent the day with my good friend John Kiser yesterday getting a tune done to the BRZ.....I think it sounds pretty freakin' good.....so you may want to get a quick listen.....not just walk by it and say, "I've heard that before....not going to waste my time on that." :thumbsup:


----------



## j-man

Listening to your car would never be considered a waste my friend!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> As a reminder - if you are coming over on Friday - try to make it as close to 5 as possible so we can make the pizza order around 6 to be picked up / delivered around 7. End of activities on both nights will be NLT 2230 hours (10:30 PM for you civilian types).
> 
> Not a lot of feedback about stuff folks are bringing food-wise - so I'm assuming it is being kept a surprise or a last minute thing. Either way, we will eat what is here
> 
> And......I spent the day with my good friend John Kiser yesterday getting a tune done to the BRZ.....I think it sounds pretty freakin' good.....so you may want to get a quick listen.....not just walk by it and say, "I've heard that before....not going to waste my time on that." :thumbsup:


I'd spend all day in that car except with the cabin size, you'd find me dead from running out of oxygen. Just from memory though, as dang awesome as it was last I heard it, I'm having trouble imagining improvement. Will definitely want the run-down what you guys did.. I bet there was a mic array involved?


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Now......let's talk about many of the attendees favorite part of these shin digs.......The Food!
> 
> My wife and I are providing the burgers / buns.
> 
> Bill has the 5 pounds of Pennsylvania dogs (we will get the buns)
> 
> Scott has the famous corn dip
> 
> Anyone else (especially the local guys) who want to bring something homemade / semi-homemade - that would be great.
> 
> Cole Slaw......Baked Beans, etc. if anyone wants to bring that.
> 
> We have a couple bottles of mustard and ketchup, but if someone wants to bring cheese, lettuce, onions, etc. that would be great.
> 
> *NEEDS*
> 
> Chips of various types
> 
> Sodas (2-liter bottles probably) of various types
> 
> Dessert type stuff - cookies, etc.
> 
> And.....I want to give away everything that is not consumed by the end of the night. I don't want donuts, etc. left here because we can't eat them / don't need them.
> 
> For those coming on Friday night, We will order pizza - try to get here close to 5 so we can get a count for the order. We don't want to be ordering at 8....if you know you are coming, but won't make it until 7 or so....just let me know ahead of time, and we will order for you.
> 
> And for everyone, please bring folding chairs of some type if you want to sit during the day - in the garage or in the yard.





TheJesus said:


> I will bring dessert and it will be delicious.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk





claydo said:


> I gots tha chips.........
> 
> Jason, I will be there friday, but closer to 6 than 5 probably.....so include me on the pizza order please.
> 
> Oh, and nice deck coming along there!





Notloudenuf said:


> I'll bring some pasta salad, salted caramel brownies, and maybe a lil something special to put on the grill.


I figured I'd put all the food posts together in one post.....so peoples know what's left......lol.


----------



## ErinH

since I'm making a drive it won't really be feasible for me to bring anything. but I'll gladly make a donation or pay someone to pick up some things for me. if someone doesn't mind picking something up just PM me your paypal info and I'll send a few bucks over to cover what I can.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> since I'm making a drive it won't really be feasible for me to bring anything. but I'll gladly make a donation or pay someone to pick up some things for me. if someone doesn't mind picking something up just PM me your paypal info and I'll send a few bucks over to cover what I can.


No worries Erin - I had planned on mentioning a while ago, but may have forgot.....I don't have any expectations of those traveling long distance to bring food - I'm sure the local folks will show that famed North Carolina hospitality that we are well known for (and that isn't to shame the locals into bringing stuff). So, in summary  if we have lots of things to eat, we will eat lots of things.....if we only have a few things......well, we may have to make runs into Archdale......Carolina Diner.....yum......


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> ......well, we may have to make runs into Archdale......Carolina Diner.....yum......


Oh you had to go there and use the "diner" word. 
Now I'm hungry.


----------



## naiku

I can bring down some drinks, if all goes well I hope to be there around 9:30-10am Saturday morning.


----------



## claydo

Woohoo....one week, one day......


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Woohoo....one week, one day......


----------



## ErinH

man, this clock is ticking and I've still got some work to do!


----------



## Babs

I just found out (yep a week before the meet) I had speaker leads screwed up at the amps (bridged). Retuning now. I'm gonna call this recurring snafu on my part the pre-meet surprise. LOL! But hey.. I didn't catch fire or swap polarity on anything. There's an upside. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

ErinH said:


> man, this clock is ticking and I've still got some work to do!




Ruh roh.


----------



## subterFUSE

Guys,

I am selling a JL Audio 12W7AE subwoofer. See listing here:

JL Audio 12W7 AE


I don't have the box so shipping would be difficult. It would be great if someone at the meet wanted to buy it because we could hand it over there.


I just lowered the price, too. $300


----------



## claydo

^^damn, great price on an awesome sub^^ kinda wish it would fit into my instal.....


----------



## Babs

https://vimeo.com/161386280

Yeah that'll work. Glad I'm hearing what these little non-mosconi non-zapco PDX's will do now. I think even Clay is gonna like this thump. LOL

Fired up now brothers! Just have to ride all ghetto still until next meet because can't start the IB wall and 3-way for a little while longer. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am selling a JL Audio 12W7AE subwoofer. See listing here:
> 
> JL Audio 12W7 AE
> 
> 
> I don't have the box so shipping would be difficult. It would be great if someone at the meet wanted to buy it because we could hand it over there.
> 
> 
> I just lowered the price, too. $300



Wow! Great deal on a great sub - somebody needs to pick this up!



Babs said:


> Yeah that'll work. Glad I'm hearing what these little non-mosconi non-zapco PDX's will do now. I think even Clay is gonna like this thump. LOL
> 
> Fired up now brothers! Just have to ride all ghetto still until next meet because can't start the IB wall and 3-way for a little while longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




Ghetto still.....this is Randleman....it is country, but not that country. We haven't had shine in these parts in years


----------



## Babs

I'm talkin Ghetttttttto. LOL


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Ghetto still.....this is Randleman....it is country, but not that country. We haven't had shine in these parts in years


Lmao, yup.....gotta head out my way for sum white liquor......where I live is country, yes, that country.....


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Lmao, yup.....gotta head out my way for sum white liquor......where I live is country, yes, that country.....



I always dribble because of the threads on the jar.


----------



## GLN305

subterFUSE said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am selling a JL Audio 12W7AE subwoofer. See listing here:
> 
> JL Audio 12W7 AE
> 
> 
> I don't have the box so shipping would be difficult. It would be great if someone at the meet wanted to buy it because we could hand it over there.
> 
> 
> I just lowered the price, too. $300


If I were coming to the meet I would pick that up from you.


----------



## bertholomey

GLN305 said:


> If I were coming to the meet I would pick that up from you.




You have to come to the meet to pick the Cowboys bag you left at the last one (at least I think it was yours).


----------



## bertholomey

A quick update.......with this incredible weather we are having, I'm getting super excited about the event. Today would have been perfect....but we are fixin' to have (country saying)......a cold spell. 

Now, a couple housekeeping issues. 

*Parking*

I'm going to be setting up saw horses with signs directing you to not park on the neighbor's yard. This isn't because they complained.....Vicki just said it would be a neighborly thing to do, and I try to follow her advice any chance I get. So just watch for those and obey. 

Also....if you don't have a working system - you are here to gather ideas - and chat it up with the fellas'.......try to park a bit down the road......let's try to group the cars folks will be listening to in the driveway, road closest to the driveway. We likely won't be rearranging guys if a no-system car is parked closer, etc. but we will use a little common sense when it comes to where to park. 

*Smoking*

We will have our designated smoking spot with the designated smoking pot......(receptacle....you know what I'm trying to say).


*Table*

We will have a couple set up, but if someone can bring another one, that would be helpful - James doesn't have the Ford anymore, so we might have to improvise. 

*Power*

Since it shouldn't be wet......we should be able to do additional runs of power cords for chargers, etc. down the driveway - we will just have to be smart about where we tie in. There is an outlet on the front porch that can be utilized as well. 

*Friday Night*

Looking forward to it! I'll try to break away from work semi-early and start setting things up. Hopefully we will have a hand full of guys that will be here to get an early start on demos or talking shop and eating pizza. Again - the hours for Friday are roughly 4:00 PM to 10:30 PM, and the hours for Saturday are roughly 9:00 AM to 10:30 PM. 

Any questions - post them here.


----------



## TheJesus

I'll bring my big folding table for whatever use, it's certainly not pretty, but very functional and can get dirty.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

TheJesus said:


> I'll bring my big folding table for whatever use, it's certainly not pretty, but very functional and can get dirty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bertholomey

Does anyone have a little bit of MLV and the corresponding glue that I can purchase to do my floor boards - if so, it would be great if you could bring it to the meet.


----------



## claydo

I don't have any to offer ya jason, just notice that when I did my floorboard, it was a worthwhile investment.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> Does anyone have a little bit of MLV and the corresponding glue that I can purchase to do my floor boards - if so, it would be great if you could bring it to the meet.


This is going to sound silly, but what is MLV exactly? I might have some and not know the abrv. If so, I'd be happy to help you out and bring it.


----------



## TheJesus

1FinalInstall said:


> This is going to sound silly, but what is MLV exactly? I might have some and not know the abrv. If so, I'd be happy to help you out and bring it.


It's mass loaded vinyl. Thick, heavy, not very bendable sound barrier.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall

TheJesus said:


> It's mass loaded vinyl. Thick, heavy, not very bendable sound barrier.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Roger, sorry don't have any.


----------



## subterFUSE

1FinalInstall said:


> This is going to sound silly, but what is MLV exactly? I might have some and not know the abrv. If so, I'd be happy to help you out and bring it.


Mass Loaded Vinyl



It's a sound barrier material that helps cut down on road noise.
It must be combined with a decoupling layer of CCF (Closed Cell Foam).


----------



## TheJesus

bertholomey said:


> Does anyone have a little bit of MLV and the corresponding glue that I can purchase to do my floor boards - if so, it would be great if you could bring it to the meet.


How much is a "little bit"?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Luxury Liner Pro


----------



## claydo

Man....is this gonna be a long couple of days...lol.

We are getting close tho!


----------



## bertholomey

TheJesus said:


> How much is a "little bit"?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Just enough to do my floor boards - front driver / passenger. A 2 foot by 4 foot square times 2 would be fantastic. 



subterFUSE said:


> Luxury Liner Pro


My friend Scott has offered to help on Sunday after the meet if I can gather the materials.


----------



## jpf150

Jason if I had the time to go home and get it, I'd give you some of what I got at your last meet. I haven't used any of it yet, but plan to do my floor with it this summer. I'm sure there would be plenty to share. Unfortunately, I just don't have the time to get back to my parents house before the meet, though I may be going there Sunday. If you can't get any at the meet let me know. I'd be happy to cut some off and bring it back to Raleigh with me on Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beckerson1

I'm going to be bummed all weekend...


----------



## TheJesus

bertholomey said:


> Just enough to do my floor boards - front driver / passenger. A 2 foot by 4 foot square times 2 would be fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Scott has offered to help on Sunday after the meet if I can gather the materials.


Yeah, that's more than a little bit in my book, lol. I only have scraps currently.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Just enough to do my floor boards - front driver / passenger. A 2 foot by 4 foot square times 2 would be fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Scott has offered to help on Sunday after the meet if I can gather the materials.


If we can get our ducks in a row, we're gonna have some fun.

This is the stuff SDS sells/recommends for their MLV adhesive.
HH-66 Vinyl Contact Cement


----------



## Babs

TheJesus said:


> Yeah, that's more than a little bit in my book, lol. I only have scraps currently.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Scraps, depending on shape size etc, may very well be helpful for contour fill-in actually.


----------



## bertholomey

You guys are awesome! I went ahead and ordered the Luxury Liner - it is so easy on Amazon.....a couple clicks and it is on its way! James, I didn't want to have you go back to Raleigh and all of that.......I just didn't even think about Amazon until John posted the link.....can get it here in 2 days - free shipping......I think I have the other items.....will have to figure out the contact cement stuff...


----------



## subterFUSE

bertholomey said:


> You guys are awesome! I went ahead and ordered the Luxury Liner - it is so easy on Amazon.....a couple clicks and it is on its way! James, I didn't want to have you go back to Raleigh and all of that.......I just didn't even think about Amazon until John posted the link.....can get it here in 2 days - free shipping......I think I have the other items.....will have to figure out the contact cement stuff...


Luxury Liner Pro is great. It has the CCF layer glued to it already.

Plus, it does not smell bad. Some of the other vinyl products have to air out for a few days before going in the car. Luxury Liner Pro is usually ready right away.


----------



## bertholomey

Beckerson1 said:


> I'm going to be bummed all weekend...




I know my friend - I really wish you were making the trip.


----------



## Babs

Beckerson1 said:


> I'm going to be bummed all weekend...


Will raise a glass of sweet tea and toast to the Beckerson and CaptainObvious and other gents who'll miss out.


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> You guys are awesome! I went ahead and ordered the Luxury Liner - it is so easy on Amazon.....a couple clicks and it is on its way! James, I didn't want to have you go back to Raleigh and all of that.......I just didn't even think about Amazon until John posted the link.....can get it here in 2 days - free shipping......I think I have the other items.....will have to figure out the contact cement stuff...




If I had the time, I gladly would have. Check lowes or Home Depot for the hh-66


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> You guys are awesome! I went ahead and ordered the Luxury Liner - it is so easy on Amazon.....a couple clicks and it is on its way!


Outstanding! Wish I could do that! 

Well I can, 1-click purchase, but it's the beating I'd receive, from She-who-Must-Be-Obeyed, for spending the dough. A heavy price I'd pay.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Outstanding! Wish I could do that!
> 
> Well I can, 1-click purchase, but it's the beating I'd receive, from She-who-Must-Be-Obeyed, for spending the dough. A heavy price I'd pay.


The 1 click was the easy part......I haven't received my beating yet.....bracing for it.........


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> The 1 click was the easy part......I haven't received my beating yet.....bracing for it.........



Uh oh. I'll be extra "yes ma'am no ma'am" at the meet.


----------



## subterFUSE

Babs said:


> Outstanding! Wish I could do that!
> 
> Well I can, 1-click purchase, but it's the beating I'd receive, from She-who-Must-Be-Obeyed, for spending the dough. A heavy price I'd pay.


'Tis far better to ask for forgiveness than permission....


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> 'Tis far better to ask for forgiveness than permission....


Hahahaha! I'll introduce you to my better half someday my friend. 

Actually would be better if I make the kids start mowing grass for their tuition moneys me thinks so I can afford toys again. 9 and 11.. That's not child labor is it? :laugh:


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Actually would be better if I make the kids start mowing grass for their tuition moneys me thinks so I can afford toys again. 9 and 11.. That's not child labor is it? :laugh:


Nope, it's teaching them the value of a dollar!! 

Counting down the days, my son who is coming down with me wanting to make sure I washed his Car Audio Junkies shirt so he can wear it :laugh:

I am going to spend this evening trying to figure out what the hell is up with my tablet. Lately it keeps needing me to reboot it when I turn the key on in order for it to work properly, coupled with it not shutting down properly when I take the key out. I half wonder if 3 years of it in a car is about it's limit.


----------



## Coppertone

Time to pop a newer one in and call it another three years of satisfaction. Also I'll pm you as to when we can have another great time at your house eating, chilling, and trying to see from one end of your driveway to the other lol.


----------



## naiku

Coppertone said:


> Time to pop a newer one in and call it another three years of satisfaction.


Exactly what I am debating doing! 



Coppertone said:


> Also I'll pm you as to when we can have another great time at your house eating, chilling, and trying to see from one end of your driveway to the other lol.


Will keep an eye on the inbox  Had a blast last year.


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> Nope, it's teaching them the value of a dollar!!


I like the way you think.



naiku said:


> Counting down the days, my son who is coming down with me wanting to make sure I washed his Car Audio Junkies shirt so he can wear it :laugh:


hahaha! I've got like two CAJ winder decals in my console.. I guess I should do some car audio bling like some of these show guys. 



naiku said:


> I am going to spend this evening trying to figure out what the hell is up with my tablet. Lately it keeps needing me to reboot it when I turn the key on in order for it to work properly, coupled with it not shutting down properly when I take the key out. I half wonder if 3 years of it in a car is about it's limit.


.. That's normal. It's your own personal pre-meet screwball surprise. My left mid channel did it to me last weekend and this morning briefly.. Out of nowhere. It's the car-meet gods testing your metal by a swing of their mighty hammer a week before the meet.


----------



## bertholomey

Say.....that reminds me......

Does anyone have any additional NCSQ decals they are not using? 

I can't remember now - Kendal - did you have the final graphic file that you could provide to someone to get additional decals made?


----------



## BigAl205

naiku said:


> Counting down the days, my son who is coming down with me wanting to make sure I washed his Car Audio Junkies shirt so he can wear it :laugh:


Dang! I'm sad I'm gonna miss it 



600 posts and the meet is still 4 day away


----------



## naiku

BigAl205 said:


> Dang! I'm sad I'm gonna miss it


The amount he wears the shirt I am going to have to order a replacement at some point!!


----------



## BigAl205

LOL, just send me your addy


----------



## claydo

I'm hyped peoples! So close I can smell the grill......


----------



## TheJesus

claydo said:


> I'm hyped peoples! So close I can smell the grill......


My username is relevant to that gif.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

TheJesus said:


> My username is relevant to that gif.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk




8 year olds, Dude.


----------



## Babs

I'm suddenly craving a White Russian and bowling. Odd. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Say.....that reminds me......
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any additional NCSQ decals they are not using?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember now - Kendal - did you have the final graphic file that you could provide to someone to get additional decals made?




Now yer talkin. What a cool logo. I'm sure there was some history and genius behind it.


----------



## Babs

So in trying to fab something together, I'd spoken to a few folks about this.. For a power supply supplying battery charge like you Jones who have your car-meet and comp game on. So I don't have to keep cranking the civic. Here's what I have on hand to work with. Got this little 30A 12V supply and have 30A powerpoles which will take up to 12awg. 










Given some of the rather largish setups I've seen, I'm a little skeptical how kosher this would be. While its some pretty good 12awg I just dunno. I'd fuse whatever setup I do of course at the battery side of the pigtail. Only I don't have a fuse holder appropriate and still questioning 12awg leads even for short run. 

Never mind the extras attached to the PS. It was used for bench testing. 

Showing my 12v ignorance. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

CTEK Multi US25000


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Say.....that reminds me......
> 
> Does anyone have any additional NCSQ decals they are not using?
> 
> I can't remember now - Kendal - did you have the final graphic file that you could provide to someone to get additional decals made?


I don't have any extra stickers but I DO have the graphic file in any and every format that would be required to cut them out of vinyl.

Glenn (GLN305) is/was our resident sticker man. Anyone can order the NCSQ logo sticker through him. If anyone else has a vinyl cutter I'll be glad to email the logo to them.


----------



## ErinH

Looks like no rain but will be a bit chilly. Bring a jacket!

https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Randleman+NC+27317:4:US


----------



## claydo

Yup...mowed yesterday after work......hands went numb on me.....sheesh....had to get gloves.


----------



## BigAl205

claydo said:


> Yup...mowed yesterday after work......hands went numb on me.....sheesh....had to get gloves.


At least you had sheep to keep other parts warm :laugh:


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Looks like no rain but will be a bit chilly. Bring a jacket!
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Randleman+NC+27317:4:US



Yep after being rather warm it's the last call for what's left of winter. Asheville is rather nipply now.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> At least you had sheep to keep other parts warm :laugh:




Wearing the Velcro chaps


----------



## Darkrider

Day 1 of tuning happened this past weekend. Taking Friday off to make a second go at it and get all the "yellow pearl" off my paint.


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> At least you had sheep to keep other parts warm :laugh:





bertholomey said:


> Wearing the Velcro chaps



Baaaaaaaa!


----------



## TheJesus

This cool update brought to you by Mazda of South Charlotte's incompetent techs...










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr

TheJesus said:


> This cool update brought to you by Mazda of South Charlotte's incompetent techs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


^^^ come un-bolted, or never actually bolted, how is this Mazda (dealer) fault?


----------



## TheJesus

unix_usr said:


> ^^^ come un-bolted, or never actually bolted, how is this Mazda (dealer) fault?


They blew the fuse... I unbolted it when my car turned off on the highway.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

TheJesus said:


> They blew the fuse... I unbolted it when my car turned off on the highway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


That's the alternator fuse I'm guessing.....


----------



## TheJesus

Darkrider said:


> That's the alternator fuse I'm guessing.....


Starter+Alternator fuse, lol

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> I don't have any extra stickers but I DO have the graphic file in any and every format that would be required to cut them out of vinyl.
> 
> Glenn (GLN305) is/was our resident sticker man. Anyone can order the NCSQ logo sticker through him. If anyone else has a vinyl cutter I'll be glad to email the logo to them.


Just message me if you need one.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Will raise a glass of sweet tea and toast to the Beckerson and CaptainObvious and other gents who'll miss out.





Thanks bud. Wish I could be down there, for sure.


----------



## bertholomey

Question.......

Is anyone in their car listening right now? Either tuning or just enjoying? 

For me......hotel in Daytona Beach, listening to Ball Tongue by Korn on the iPod / 64 Audio A6 Custom In Ear Monitors........would rather be listening to this in the BRZ!


----------



## claydo

I'm in the driveway tuning right now....lol.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Question.......
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone in their car listening right now? Either tuning or just enjoying?
> 
> 
> 
> For me......hotel in Daytona Beach, listening to Ball Tongue by Korn on the iPod / 64 Audio A6 Custom In Ear Monitors........would rather be listening to this in the BRZ!






claydo said:


> I'm in the driveway tuning right now....lol.



Our brave 10" kick panel building Erin put a bug in my ear. I'm about to tear off my door cards which include the grills, and do some measurements. LOL!!! I'm sick I tell ya. Sick! If the response is a huge improvement, I may be breaking out the Dremel and doing something foolish.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Question.......
> 
> Is anyone in their car listening right now? Either tuning or just enjoying?


nope. I'm trying to put the dang thing together and then I have to set gains.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> nope. I'm trying to put the dang thing together and then I have to set gains.




I was putzing around with levels earlier this week.....similar, but not the same


----------



## claydo

Just finished a tuning session, and popped in Glenn's excellent demo disc from the last meet (or meet before last, can't remember when he brought em, lol). The a capella version of gloomy sunday reminded me of my favorite version of that tune.......by, of all people, a 7 year old Scandinavian girl.......if you haven't heard it, you should. It helps if you've heard the origional by Billy holiday.......

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G5qmzAZQpZQ


Knowing the context of the lyrics, and general somber of the song......the sight of a child singing it is quite eerie......it gives me chills, and I almost join the judges in tears.......well, not really, I am a manly man, must be dusty in here........lol.


----------



## Babs

Hmm this is interesting. The nasty dip on bottom line is normal setup with door card. Middle and top is without door card and top without low pass filter.









I expect some craziness in midbass response as without the card it becomes very free air. But I didn't expect the dip 400-1khz I've wrestled with to simply vanish. That freq wavelength is somewhere around 20-40 inches. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Got the car back together. Did some listening and gave it a good polish. Ready to rock and roll. Still a lot of little things I want to do in the car install wise but I'm gonna just wait until after the meet. I've been at this pretty much every night for the last two weeks. Need a break. I'm looking forward to hanging out with everyone this weekend.


----------



## probillygun

ErinH said:


> Looks like no rain but will be a bit chilly. Bring a jacket!
> 
> https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/Randleman+NC+27317:4:US


At least it won't be like the event I was just at on Sunday in Brewerton, NY. White out conditions and 50 MPH wind gusts with wind chill temps around zero.


----------



## probillygun

Jason, I'm bringing Martin's "Pennsylvania Dutch" potato rolls for the Pennsdale hot dogs too, sorry forgot to mention that.

Claydo, I'm also bringing Middleswarth chips so I guess we will have lots of chips?


----------



## subterFUSE

probillygun said:


> At least it won't be like the event I was just at on Sunday in Brewerton, NY. White out conditions and 50 MPH wind gusts with wind chill temps around zero.




Dude....

If that happened I would be F'd.

Summer tires.


----------



## Hanatsu

claydo said:


> Just finished a tuning session, and popped in Glenn's excellent demo disc from the last meet (or meet before last, can't remember when he brought em, lol). The a capella version of gloomy sunday reminded me of my favorite version of that tune.......by, of all people, a 7 year old Scandinavian girl.......if you haven't heard it, you should. It helps if you've heard the origional by Billy holiday.......
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G5qmzAZQpZQ
> 
> 
> Knowing the context of the lyrics, and general somber of the song......the sight of a child singing it is quite eerie......it gives me chills, and I almost join the judges in tears.......well, not really, I am a manly man, must be dusty in here........lol.



Heh, that's in Norwegian. Very similar to Swedish


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## claydo

Hanatsu said:


> Heh, that's in Norwegian. Very similar to Swedish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


Ha ha, while I enjoyed the little girl's rendition of the song, I don't have a clue what the judges are saying about it....I just assume they liked it......


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Got the car back together. Did some listening and gave it a good polish. Ready to rock and roll. Still a lot of little things I want to do in the car install wise but I'm gonna just wait until after the meet. I've been at this pretty much every night for the last two weeks. Need a break. I'm looking forward to hanging out with everyone this weekend.


Congrats on the timely finish, hate you had to rush, I bet yer scorched on messing with it, lol. Glad yer gonna make it, and get one day to leave it alone before traveling!


----------



## Hanatsu

The first guy say; I think you have a soul of someone that has lived multiple lives... You sing... Well I'm having a loss of words.

So I guess they really did like it ^^


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## claydo

Lol.....I agree with the first judge......


----------



## subterFUSE

Hanatsu said:


> Heh, that's in Norwegian. Very similar to Swedish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.













Yer borgen doo. A dushkie doo, dushkie doo. Bork Bork Bork!


----------



## Theslaking

bertholomey said:


> Updated.....list is shrinking.....
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
> 2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
> 3) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
> 5) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
> 6) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
> 7) Mic (Mic10is) -06 TSX - Holly Springs?- NC - *maybe*
> 8) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
> 9) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
> 10) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2014 Ford Focus - Knoxville, TN
> 11) Ray (LaydSierra) - 2006 Dodge Ram 3500 Mega Cab - Mooresville, NC
> 12) Mark (NavyChief) - 2015 Silverado regular cab short bed - Norfolk, VA
> 13) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
> 14) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
> 15) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
> 16) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
> 17) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
> 18) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA
> 19) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC - *doubtful*
> 20) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - Not sure about Car - Kinston, NC
> 21) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
> 22) Anthony Davis (2DEEP2) - 2000 Contour SVT - Greenville, NC
> 23) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC
> 24) Razz2o4 - aircraft - Havelock, NC - *maybe*
> 25) Jeremy - Theslaking - 2001 Maxima - Buffalo, NY


I might drive my work truck simply because it has a system to enjoy on the way down. The Nissan is a lot more fun to drive.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Is anyone interested in a Soundstream Ref 604? I can bring it with me.


----------



## subterFUSE

Also selling a JL Audio 12W7AE

$300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> Is anyone interested in a Soundstream Ref 604? I can bring it with me.



Ok you need to stop right now!!  LOL!
That's amp's got a perdy smile on her!
No. Can't buy her but I can gawk!


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Hmm this is interesting. The nasty dip on bottom line is normal setup with door card. Middle and top is without door card and top without low pass filter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect some craziness in midbass response as without the card it becomes very free air. But I didn't expect the dip 400-1khz I've wrestled with to simply vanish. That freq wavelength is somewhere around 20-40 inches.
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk







Interesting. Also note that the door card off also resulted in a dip/null at 100hz. If you run a 3 way active setup in this car eventually, you can avoid the 400-1khz dip caused by the panel simply with your crossover point selection.


----------



## ErinH

I'm bringing a small box of random install type things. If you can use it, take it. But I ask if you have no use for it leave it in case someone else does. I'll put it next to my stack of CDs.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I'm bringing a small box of random install type things. If you can use it, take it. But I ask if you have no use for it leave it in case someone else does. I'll put it next to my stack of CDs.


Reminds me.. Gotta get my list dialed in so I don't forget stuff.. Like CLD and a roller for a certain BRZ.


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> At least it won't be like the event I was just at on Sunday in Brewerton, NY. White out conditions and 50 MPH wind gusts with wind chill temps around zero.


Ah! There's my new FJ being driven by it's current owner. Keep it safe Bill!


----------



## TheJesus

Hoping that dead fuse didn't force the alt to overcharge my rear battery cause it smelled like rotten eggs and was quite hot. That would be just my luck though.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

**** jeebus, hope there is no damage....


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Interesting. Also note that the door card off also resulted in a dip/null at 100hz. If you run a 3 way active setup in this car eventually, you can avoid the 400-1khz dip caused by the panel simply with your crossover point selection.


Yeah noticed that cliff/droppoff at 100. I imagine without the card, and Chad mentioned this in chat last night on it, the MLV layer probably becomes a sloppy passive radiator. And of course an inch wide gap I just filled in with rags at the top of the door at the window and all the exposed holes where the card pins go, etc. Basically a big sloppy free-air baffle without the card.

Oh yes, that 3-way is happening.. It's a moral imperative, but I've just been all talk, no action on it. Had figured that'll be a post-meet project. A Sunday drive to see Mic for 1-on-1 glass instruction I've not been able to do yet. I really hoped I could do it before the meet, but hopefully next time.

Also avoidable with 3-way will be one item I discussed with Erin yesterday about.. Dead on solid TA between the mids up top under the tweets at 2khzish, but acoustic phase isn't spot on between them because of the car down by the sub region. I'll bet with 10F's pulling image duty up top, the mids becoming mid-bass only 400Hz- can be dialed in much nicer.


----------



## Babs

TheJesus said:


> Hoping that dead fuse didn't force the alt to overcharge my rear battery cause it smelled like rotten eggs and was quite hot. That would be just my luck though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


What size is your rear battery? I've got a Honda OEM from the civic darn near new but unused presently. I bought an old red-top optima from one of these criminals in here so the OEM battery is holding a shelf down in the garage, fully tended though.


----------



## TheJesus

Babs said:


> What size is your rear battery? I've got a Honda OEM from the civic darn near new but unused. I bought an old red-top optima from one of these criminals in here so the OEM battery is holding a shelf down in the garage, fully tended though.


Group 31, lol

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

TheJesus said:


> Group 31, lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yeah this 51R would be quite smaller.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

If anyone needs anything tool or supply wise, the garage is pretty stocked up, so just let me know so I can bring with. - J btw, I'll have my PPI Art Series (white) A404 and A200 and Audison SRX2s on me, I can't give them away for free, but lets say I'm all about paying it forward. I got an incredible deal on all, if anyone wants a deal, it will be had.


----------



## claydo

Supplies huh? How's yer stock of scantily clad womenz? This always makes things better, lmao. (Joking jason, and especially vicki, lol, this be a family friendly affair!)


----------



## TheJesus

Babs said:


> Yeah this 51R would be quite smaller.


Just slightly, lmao. I appreciate it though!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

K if we're gonna start talkin' old school, I might have to show up with the 3640 Eclipse I can't seem to sell that's a shelf queen and probably cleaner than my PDX's. hehehe


----------



## casey

Looking forward to it again. Got the install completed and "tune" as close as I can without a good ear on it. Coaxials front, with rear coax fill, 1 amp and only an 80rs for tuning. Interested to see what you guys think, demo some cars and eat too much food


----------



## Babs

Nice Casey.. Will like hearing this ride on a few levels


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

anyone here happen to own a 7th gen honda civic sedan? if you do, lmk. I've got a window motor I bought for my wife's car but we traded it in before I ever installed it. I'll give it to you. If no one wants it, I'll throw it away. not worth the trouble of selling it.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Supplies huh? How's yer stock of scantily clad womenz? This always makes things better, lmao. (Joking jason, and especially vicki, lol, this be a family friendly affair!)




I'm the one that dropped the Velcro chaps comment


----------



## Zippy

Why is it things arrive when you do not have time to work on them? My Martin Login speakers for my great room arrived today as did the first car engine mod I've ordered, a takeda air intake. No chance of doing anything with either before the get together so they will sit. Cya on Saturday all.


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm busy installing Boot Camp windows on my MacBooks Pro.
Hoping to get the laptop setup for the new tuning rig.

If I can get it finished, I'll bring the gear.


----------



## Theslaking

claydo said:


> Supplies huh? How's yer stock of scantily clad womenz? This always makes things better, lmao. (Joking jason, and especially vicki, lol, this be a family friendly affair!)


You know what was just said before you " This 3-way thing is happening. It's a morel imparitive, but I've been all talk, no action." That definitely sounds like a friendly affair. 

How easily words can be twisted for entertainment.


----------



## probillygun

subterFUSE said:


> Dude....
> 
> If that happened I would be F'd.
> 
> Summer tires.


yes, understand completely. Several sports cars struggled in it, just ask captain obvious 

another guy here with a 370 Z went a day ahead of the weather and got a hotel but got stuck in the parking lot


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Ah! There's my new FJ being driven by it's current owner. Keep it safe Bill!


pretty sure I could go through 2 plus feet of snow drifts with the FJ and these new Dick Cepek Extreme tires. I'll keep it nice and dent free for you Scott


----------



## Babs

Anybody got any good short rca patch cables? I'd make some but no time and only a few connectors on the shelf. Currently 6 channels DSP to amps. Maybe a couple feet long. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Anybody got any good short rca patch cables? I'd make some but no time and only a few connectors on the shelf. Currently 6 channels DSP to amps. Maybe a couple feet long.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


how many channels?


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> how many channels?




6 now, but 8 hopefully sooner than later.  got splitter Y's for bridging and had planned to make Y patch but it's just been way low on the radar. The el cheapo's I'm running need to go.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Anybody got any good short rca patch cables? I'd make some but no time and only a few connectors on the shelf. Currently 6 channels DSP to amps. Maybe a couple feet long.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I might have some, will try to digg them out and see. They are very short though.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> 6 now, but 8 hopefully sooner than later.  got splitter Y's for bridging and had planned to make Y patch but it's just been way low on the radar. The el cheapo's I'm running need to go.


ahhh, okay. yea, I don't have that many. I might have a pair left over but definitely don't have 6 channels worth.


----------



## ErinH

hey, guys. I've made about 20 copies of my CD to bring this weekend but for those of you who want a digital copy to put on USB this weekend, shoot me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to download the songs. (this is only for folks coming to the NC meet right now )


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> hey, guys. I've made about 20 copies of my CD to bring this weekend but for those of you who want a digital copy to put on USB this weekend, shoot me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to download the songs. (this is only for folks coming to the NC meet right now )


PM incoming.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> hey, guys. I've made about 20 copies of my CD to bring this weekend but for those of you who want a digital copy to put on USB this weekend, shoot me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to download the songs. (this is only for folks coming to the NC meet right now )



Ah. Same here applies. I've got about 20 burned to disk so far so all the above. PM me for a link for USB etc. Woo hoo! My very first demo disk. LOL!


----------



## Razz2o4

ErinH said:


> hey, guys. I've made about 20 copies of my CD to bring this weekend but for those of you who want a digital copy to put on USB this weekend, shoot me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to download the songs. (this is only for folks coming to the NC meet right now )


Wish I could make it  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Well crap. So I installed Win7 on my boot camp partition. But I made a rookie mistake and created the partition for only 32 GB. I'm not sure if there's enough space to load up the rest of the software I need.

And I think to make that partition larger I got to format the entire physical disk, which means a full recovery of the Mac OS side. I'm backed up and everything but that would still take a long time to do. Not sure if in up for it.

Oh well. Derp....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

You said Derp.....


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> ahhh, okay. yea, I don't have that many. I might have a pair left over but definitely don't have 6 channels worth.



Thank you. Actually I suspect one might be faulty unless it's the speaker hookup. 



naiku said:


> I might have some, will try to digg them out and see. They are very short though.


What I suspect is either an RCA connection or a speaker connection is kinda less than stellar. Left mid is playing but will intermittently have poor output. I'm going to pull cables this evening and reseat as well as the speaker hookup. It's intermittent which leads me to think it's probably the crap old kicker wire into a PDX connector plug that may just need a fresh end stripped. Gotta love intermittent stuff. Could be something as simple as a not so good connection on an RCA connector, or one of the interconnects I suspect between DSP and amps is just cheap and shot, or could be the PDX plug or who knows. Hell it could be one of my home grown runs from the head unit. Just dunno. In troubleshooting mode at present on it. It's always before a meet, ya know.


----------



## Babs

Any 8th civic guys coming might know what this is and need one lemme know. This thing rocked a sundown SD-3. 

























Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

I just got my kick enclosures finished last night and unfortunately didn't have enough time to finish the protective grilles today.

So, since I usually just hand the key to people for a demo and don't go with them I wanted to post this just in case I forget to tell someone who wants a demo ... when you get in the car, please watch your feet.


----------



## TheJesus

ErinH said:


> I just got my kick enclosures finished last night and unfortunately didn't have enough time to finish the protective grilles today.
> 
> So, since I usually just hand the key to people for a demo and don't go with them I wanted to post this just in case I forget to tell someone who wants a demo ... when you get in the car, please watch your feet.


So sit down and flail feet around violently, got it.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

TheJesus said:


> So sit down and flail feet around violently, got it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


just bring some cash with you. 


you've been warned... :laugh:  :surprised:


----------



## Babs

Dude it turned out looking awesome. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ima stomp me some illusions!!! Gonna wear me steel toe boots!

Lol, jk........

Just don't tell anyone to feel free to beat on it.....lmao.

And damn erin......looks pretty sweet in pictures.....can't wait to put eyes on it!


----------



## probillygun

wow! those look impressive in there Erin! I'm nervous for you with people getting in and out of your ride without grills on those.


----------



## ErinH

I may have too much faith in people but I think it'll be alright.


----------



## ErinH

Oh! Who all is coming tomorrow night? Just curious. I plan to be there by 6.


----------



## probillygun

I'll be in NC tomorrow Erin! See you then!


----------



## ErinH

sweet! looking forward to rifling through your CD collection in the console and stealing the MFSL ones!


----------



## jpf150

Those kicks look awesome Erin! Can't wait to hang out with all you guys Saturday. I'm going to try to tune some tomorrow before work so I'll have something to share. 

Oh and clay, bring me them tweeters! Just don't blow um up first. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

James! Where was my reminder!!??

Don't worry......they're going in the car right now.....lol.

Guys I'm coming out tomorrow evening right after work....I get off at 4, and I'm a lil over an hour away......so I should be there by 6....


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Ima stomp me some illusions!!! Gonna wear me steel toe boots!
> 
> Lol, jk........
> 
> Just don't tell anyone to feel free to beat on it.....lmao.
> 
> And damn erin......looks pretty sweet in pictures.....can't wait to put eyes on it!



Dude!? Don't put your eyeballs on the speakers! That's the number one rule about meets! No eyeballs on speakers!


----------



## jpf150

Haha I forgot until today. School and work keep me busy man. Had my last round of tests this week so 4 tests and 2 11 hour work days since Monday lol. My mids are still just sitting on the dash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Lol.......

Btw.....I just fooked my tune I worked so hard on the past few days




I've got more preparation.....dammit.

Erin, them carbon cones might cause retinal scratching.....lmao.


----------



## jpf150

I feel like that's a common theme for you these past few meets haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

jpf150 said:


> I feel like that's a common theme for you these past few meets haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Werd....the ol last minute, hey, I can make that better......gets me every time.


----------



## claydo

Hey al.....701 posts.....and still two days......bwuhahaha!

I see al lurking.....wish you were coming up!


----------



## jpf150

For sure. That's why you gotta start out with a bad tune. Can't get any worse right? At least that what happens to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

I am not getting the lappy and mic out.....dammit, I need to be in bed.....


----------



## jpf150

It's ok clay. You can sleep after the meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

Just so you know, if you step on the magnet of Erin's woofer, it causes the headlights to switch to high-beam


----------



## jnorman5

I am feel in' you, Clay.... I just fell asleep in the car doing head sweeps LOL!!! Gotta "let it go"


----------



## subterFUSE

ErinH said:


> Oh! Who all is coming tomorrow night? Just curious. I plan to be there by 6.


I'll be there. Not sure what time yet.


----------



## probillygun

ErinH said:


> sweet! looking forward to rifling through your CD collection in the console and stealing the MFSL ones!


ohhh! You're the only one who ever noticed those! I need to hide those from you then!? haha!!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Oh! Who all is coming tomorrow night? Just curious. I plan to be there by 6.


Nope. Father Daughter Dance tonight..  Will be leaving Ashevegas something like 5ish in the morning.


----------



## Babs

Hey just thought of this... Anyone have any low-temp plastic gathering dust on your shelf? Maybe enough to wrap an inch-wide piece around some teardrop tweet/mid rings?

Just googling for pics, something like this blue stuff below. Might not have to be exactly that LTP plastic, but something similar that can bend around a teardrop baffle maybe to flush in a scan tweet/mid.


















Just thought I'd ask.. I'm sure I can pick some up afterwards, but if anyone wanted to get rid of some.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Just so you know, if you step on the magnet of Erin's woofer, it causes the headlights to switch to high-beam


Dude that is awesome! But I'm probably the only one old enough on here to get that :surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

jnorman5 said:


> I am feel in' you, Clay.... I just fell asleep in the car doing head sweeps LOL!!! Gotta "let it go"


......oh no......that brings up 'the song!'......this is for Erin......


----------



## req

I just finished putting in my KAXBLTWT tweeters in a temporary as-on-axis-as-I-could-manage sail panel build. due to the mounting of the tweeter with a screw-on-collar and its inability to adhere to any glue I had on hand, I cobbled together a makeshift grill-cloth-covered sail panel so I could have them in.

I also installed windows 10 in my carpc last night. it took like 3 hours. hopefully everything still works haha.

I need to secure some suspension stuff with my air ride, but assuming I can nail that down this evening, carly and I have a good chance of being able to make it. I cant promise it will sound the best as my efforts have been focused elsewhere in the past few months, but it will be working lol.



I still don't have the ncsq shirt I ordered like two years ago...


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Dude that is awesome! But I'm probably the only one old enough on here to get that :surprised:


I was hoping that at least one person got the reference


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Gotta love intermittent stuff.


This is what is driving me nuts at the moment. Tablet usually turns on/off just fine with ignition and steering controls work every time. Lately turning the ignition on the tablet powers on, but 50% of the time turning the ignition off the tablet remains on. Along with that the track forward/back button on the steering wheel is only working half the time. Typically rebooting the tablet seems to resolve it, but that sometimes makes it trigger scanning the USB drive which delays me actually getting music playing. 

I took out my Bluetooth scanner today, I have read that they can sometimes cause odd issues if left plugged in as the tablet thinks it is still connected. But, I doubt I am going to be that lucky.


----------



## req

BigAl205 said:


> I was hoping that at least one person got the reference


big X for that picture, but you're referring to floor-mounted horn honk buttons.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> I may have too much faith in people but I think it'll be alright.


I'd recommend taping a sheet of paper on the outside of the driver and passenger doors stating to be careful of the exposed speakers in the kick panels. WATCH YOUR FEET!

You know, as a "just in case" someone forgets. It happens.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Guys I'm coming out tomorrow evening



You go boyyyyyyyy


:daisy:


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Hey just thought of this... Anyone have any low-temp plastic gathering dust on your shelf? Maybe enough to wrap an inch-wide piece around some teardrop tweet/mid rings?
> 
> Just googling for pics, something like this blue stuff below. Might not have to be exactly that LTP plastic, but something similar that can bend around a teardrop baffle maybe to flush in a scan tweet/mid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd ask.. I'm sure I can pick some up afterwards, but if anyone wanted to get rid of some.



I just ordered 2 sheets of the low temp plastic in 2 thicknesses. I'll have plenty to send you what you need. Unfortunately I wont be at the GTG to hand it off to you, but PM me your address and what you need and I'll hook you up Scott.


----------



## claydo

BigAl205 said:


> I was hoping that at least one person got the reference



Lol, I never even considered anyone not getting it......I think it was my third car that finally had it on the stalk. I liked it better on the floor.......


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> You go boyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> :daisy:


Lmao....just saw this.....I'd feel better if you were here to help me through this.......


----------



## Babs

naiku said:


> This is what is driving me nuts at the moment. Tablet usually turns on/off just fine with ignition and steering controls work every time. Lately turning the ignition on the tablet powers on, but 50% of the time turning the ignition off the tablet remains on. Along with that the track forward/back button on the steering wheel is only working half the time. Typically rebooting the tablet seems to resolve it, but that sometimes makes it trigger scanning the USB drive which delays me actually getting music playing.
> 
> I took out my Bluetooth scanner today, I have read that they can sometimes cause odd issues if left plugged in as the tablet thinks it is still connected. But, I doubt I am going to be that lucky.


Gotta love "custom", meaning good luck if you can make it work. Yeah I have a 99.9% awesome working PAC SWI-CP5 running steering to my 80PRS. Talk about some cool stuff.. Programmed by phone app. Like it so much I stashed another one for the truck since they're head unit universal.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I'd recommend taping a sheet of paper on the outside of the driver and passenger doors stating to be careful of the exposed speakers in the kick panels. WATCH YOUR FEET!
> 
> You know, as a "just in case" someone forgets. It happens.


^ Yep! BIG print. Just in case.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I just ordered 2 sheets of the low temp plastic in 2 thicknesses. I'll have plenty to send you what you need. Unfortunately I wont be at the GTG to hand it off to you, but PM me your address and what you need and I'll hook you up Scott.


U R Da Man!
PM sent
pic of baffle idea


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> Gotta love "custom", meaning good luck if you can make it work. Yeah I have a 99.9% awesome working PAC SWI-CP5 running steering to my 80PRS. Talk about some cool stuff.. Programmed by phone app. Like it so much I stashed another one for the truck since they're head unit universal.


What's really annoying with this issue, it did it once before and then just sort of fixed itself. Several months later and it is doing it again. While I love the functionality of the tablet, there is something to be said for ditching it for a nice single DIN.


----------



## BigAl205

req said:


> big X for that picture, but you're referring to floor-mounted horn honk buttons.


No, I'm talking about the headlight switch for bright/dim in 70's and earlier vehicles near the left kickpanel

http://www.robroygregg.com/Number50a/2011Aug28_73x.JPG
http://www.allfordmustangs.com/foru...-button-next-brake-pedal-70-mach-1-button.jpg
http://www.earlycuda.org/images/Tech/carpet/New Carpet (30).jpg


----------



## req

BigAl205 said:


> No, I'm talking about the headlight switch for bright/dim in 70's and earlier vehicles near the left kickpanel
> 
> http://www.robroygregg.com/Number50a/2011Aug28_73x.JPG
> http://www.allfordmustangs.com/foru...-button-next-brake-pedal-70-mach-1-button.jpg
> http://www.earlycuda.org/images/Tech/carpet/New Carpet (30).jpg


eh whatever, headlights, horns - same difference. I knew what you meant and im only 30 lol.


----------



## TheJesus

req said:


> eh whatever, headlights, horns - same difference. I knew what you meant and im only 30 lol.


I knew it too and I'm 24, lol. Golf carts had it though and I grew up around a lot of those.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Just hit the road. Be there in about 4 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DEEP2

Well I have to work this weekend :-(

I want be able to make it over this time.


----------



## JayinMI

We just checked into our hotel. See everyone tomorrow.

Jason, if you see this...can you recommend any restaurants in the Asheboro area that have a gluten free menu? My GF was diagnosed with Celiac.

Jay


----------



## Babs

Just won the father daughter dance - dance off competition with some 80's tunes.









See y'all in the morning!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Congrats! Proud papa right there! You'll have to share yer moves tomorrow....


----------



## req

wife will be home in a few minutes from work. then going to bed to wake up early for a long drive i hope... just finished washing the car and vacuuming the interior. windows 10 did not like my A2DP bluetooth software, and now that doesnt work - so hooray for that. Q_Q


----------



## JayinMI

Hey Andy, can we demo your car with a USB or CD, or is it still via internet/hard drive like last year?

Jay


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Congrats! Proud papa right there! You'll have to share yer moves tomorrow....



The Carlton and some super secret 80's moves. Breakin it down. Hehehe!


----------



## Zippy

I just got into the hotel. See y'all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hey Andy, I think Windows 10 got cranky during an amd update (old lappy had the quadcore) and caused it to crash. A buddy of mine that helped me troubleshoot it told me Windows 10 likes to throw wrenches in updates if you're not careful. Either way, wear and tear had gotten to it after nearly 3 years of torture so it was time for it to crash one way or another. Got a good deal on a Dell Inspiron 11 that's a lateral move in processing from my old Acer but also folds into a big tabletOn sale for $319 with regular price of $450.

Scott-your daughter looks just like you!


----------



## damonryoung

I think you guys should have your next NCSQ meet in California... 

Have fun y'all!


----------



## Babs

DRTHJTA said:


> I think you guys should have your next NCSQ meet in California...
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun y'all!



Cancun. On the beach. With bottomless margaritas.


----------



## Theslaking

Well it may be late but we (my boys came with me) made it the hotel. Looking forward to meeting some people tomorrow.


----------



## TheJesus

You guys didn't know what you were getting yourselves into with me making dessert, lol. 43 chocolate chip cookies and Texas sheet cake. I haven't ever done cookies before, I have learned I need a stand mixer, lmao.



















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

You the man jeebus!! Those cookies look straight dope....


----------



## claydo

The pre meet was us hanging out.....munching some pizza, and listening to jasons brz....lol. Yes, jason was the only one prepared for demos.......shameful, huh. I spent a good amount if the time in my car trying to get it listenable, but between the bs'n and the pizza, it didn't happen. So we pretty much were just chillin........here's a few pics.

Johns audi, fresh off the road......






Bills fj, clean as a mofo, and sporting a sheen!







Erin's civic, with shiny new winshield and beefy kick subs! (That I promise I'll get a better pic of tomorrow...lol)





Jason's brz, much like Bill's ride clean enough to perform surgery on the hood......



And that amp.......Soooo pretty......



And my chariot, the cobalt.....



Then a couple hanging out pics.....I guess Bill musta seen the camera and hauled ass........





That's it for tonight........I'm beat, all claydos musts needs sleepytime.....see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## claydo

Stoopid double post......


----------



## naiku

Heading out the door now, may need more coffee!


----------



## bertholomey

2DEEP2 said:


> Well I have to work this weekend :-(
> 
> I want be able to make it over this time.


I hate that Anthony - everyone was looking forward to seeing you, listening to the system, and getting your fantastic feedback on their systems. Hopefully we will see you in the Fall. 



JayinMI said:


> We just checked into our hotel. See everyone tomorrow.
> 
> Jason, if you see this...can you recommend any restaurants in the Asheboro area that have a gluten free menu? My GF was diagnosed with Celiac.
> 
> Jay


Sorry my friend - saw this just now......I hate to hear that - certainly makes it tough - I hope you found something that was adequate.


----------



## bertholomey

When you know it is an SQ event.......when you hear someone's alarm goes off, and it is playing this track......{Well, DIYMA is being a jerk this morning.......}

Tounkarai Mande DJeliou / DJelimady Tounkara






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## mumbles

I hope y'all have a great time... sure wish I could be there!


----------



## BigAl205

Me too!


----------



## claydo

Ugh.....long day yesterday, after coming home and chilling last night, then posting those pics, got to bed after 3 am......ass is dragging....lol, be there in a little bit!


----------



## TheJesus

Is there a touch free car wash near the meet? I'll be there in about 3 hours

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

TheJesus said:


> Is there a touch free car wash near the meet? I'll be there in about 3 hours
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


We actually discussed this with John (subterFUSE) last night, a quick Google search showed a couple in randleman, not too far up the road....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

TheJesus said:


> You guys didn't know what you were getting yourselves into with me making dessert, lol. 43 chocolate chip cookies and Texas sheet cake. I haven't ever done cookies before, I have learned I need a stand mixer, lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Hey Jeebus I have a great chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe if you want it. It's the one my grandma passed down to me and I've been making them since I was a toddler. Let me know if you want the recipeI took them to one of the NC meets. They're like a Lays tater chip. Can't eat just one!


----------



## TheJesus

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hey Jeebus I have a great chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe if you want it. It's the one my grandma passed down to me and I've been making them since I was a toddler. Let me know if you want the recipeI took them to one of the NC meets. They're like a Lays tater chip. Can't eat just one!


Sure. I'm not a huge fan of oatmeal, but my family is, hah. These were gone pretty quick today.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

They were good and I seen the guy that took the last one!


----------



## Razz2o4

Wish I could have made it. But had a great anniversary date with the wife!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theslaking

Today was my 14th anniversary. That's why we're together happy. She's at bingo and the casino with her friends while I'm in NC making new friends and visiting my long time friend.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Hey Jeebus I have a great chocolate chip oatmeal cookie recipe if you want it. It's the one my grandma passed down to me and I've been making them since I was a toddler. Let me know if you want the recipeI took them to one of the NC meets. They're like a Lays tater chip. Can't eat just one!


And let me tell you something, those brownies were the bomb!!! :thumbsup: Thank you to everyone for making it a great experience, awesome group of people!


----------



## captainobvious

Looking forward to pics and discussion about the cars and tunes, people's progress and general bs from the gtg. I'm sad I couldn't be there, but I hope you all had a great time (as we always do!).


----------



## req

After dinner and the drive, Carly and I just got home a few minutes ago, only one big turbo diesel tried to race me on the highway and I made him lose twice. 

I'm looking forward to pictures as I only took a few this time, I got to demo a few cars I had not heard before. 

Other than the cold wind, it was another fantastic meet. Looking forward to pictures and more discourse later.

The cookies were awesome, and I watched "that guy" eat the last one...


----------



## naiku

req said:


> only one big turbo diesel tried to race me on the highway and I made him lose twice.


We got home just after 9pm, had a similar weird incident on the highway. Passed some guy in a beat to hell Oldsmobile (missing headlight, fender etc.) at about 80, the guy decides to speed up as I am passing him until we get to about 100 and I move in front. Slow back down the same speed I caught him at and he tries to pass me again, but slows down as he gets beside me. I let off the gas so he ends up in front, but then he slows down again. At that point I decide to just stay behind him until he gets off an exit a few miles down the road. 

Had a great time, got some great feedback, listened to a few different cars and most importantly met and hung out with some new people. Hope to be back. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Razz2o4

My place, this is? Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Phew, what a day yesterday. Lots of fun had by all, I believe! Thanks to Jason and Vicki for putting up with the full on home invasion again, yall are awesome! Yet another successful meet put on by jason, he's got us all sooooo spoiled, lol. Was a great time catching up with the usual suspects, and some I hadn't seen in a while. Met plenty of new faces, as we had quite a few first time NCSQ attendees this time, hope yall all felt the love and will be eagar to return! The demo quality was up there, as several of the newcomers to the meet, were obviously not new to the hobby......lots of improvement in some of the regulars too, big props to Brian as his ms8 driven ridgeline reaped the benifits of a new front end full of high end goodness....those frog tweets are damn impressive! Speaking of frogs, erin's car gave me a new respect for 2.5" midranges.....those things perform like muuuuch larger drivers, a true gem for anyone seeking stealth in their instal! Bills fj sounded spectacular as well, with his midrange cone size upgrade paying dividends on his sound, nice job Bill! NCSQ newcomer Zippy ( sorry bud so many intros yesterday that I'm gonna have to stick with screen names to avoid screwups, lol. ) offered up an excellent demo in a brz ( now that's two awesome brz demos to be had, lol, is this car just built for essque or what? ). Yes speaking of brzs, Jason's lil blue beauty ( damn that thing is clean ) sounded spectacular. James showed off the beginnings of a great setup in his mustang, looking forward to hearing it move forward ( get on that deadening and tweets bud! ). I got great demos from Scott's civic, Forrests Camaro ( unfortunately a very quick one ), nauku's audi, jay's kia, and the jesus' mazda ( not bad for an spl guy, lol! ). Unfortunately missed a few, wanted to hear John's audi, who was suffering from some type of issue that kept him buried up in his instal all day ( hope ya get to the bottom of it dude! ). I also missed another John's demo as in the 350, wanted to hear your car again, who spent some time down from a faulty charger. Didn't hear Casey's acura either, dammit, as he was off to another cookout, to suffer through the overload of grilled goodness, lol. Hated I didn't get to andy's vw as well, Andy seemed to be in stealth mode all day. Hey dude where the hell did you hide all day, lol, yer usually in the middle of everything!? Overall just a helluva good time, and an epic meet of the highest order! Thanks to Erin, Jason, and Scott for the meet disc goodness, I'm gonna have fun going through all these! Thanks as well to James for the late night after meet bs and story telling session that went into the wee hours, good times! I hope everyone had as good of a time as I did, and everyone arrived, or are going to arrive home safely, until the next one my friends, peace......

Btw, pics incoming shortly!


----------



## claydo




----------



## claydo

Double post action.


----------



## claydo




----------



## jnorman5

Tyler & I just got home and we are spent!! Great day yesterday. Jason & Vicky were (as always) gracious hosts! Was very glad to be in the company of "subterfuse" and "ErinH".... Two gents whose on-line guidance has been invaluable over the years. Proud to have met you fellas in person!! What can I say.... All of the cars sounded great. Bill can be proud of the "FJ". So to all of you guys - Thanks for making this another great meet, thanks for spending time in the Z and offering tips and above all else.... Thanks for just being who you are!! Can't wait til October. And Clay..... Let's you and I keep "diggin on James Brown".


----------



## Babs

Yep on way home now. More to come but driving now. A little day after fun. I'll let Jason tell the tale after seeing if our little experiment was validated. 










Just a little tease. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo




----------



## claydo




----------



## casey

man I need to lose more weight. Thanks for the motivation, Clay lol

It was good seeing everyone again and meeting the new people. As usual i enjoyed hearing everyones car that I got to listen to.


----------



## claydo




----------



## claydo




----------



## claydo

casey said:


> man I need to lose more weight. Thanks for the motivation, Clay lol
> 
> It was good seeing everyone again and meeting the new people. As usual i enjoyed hearing everyones car that I got to listen to.


Lmao, sorry, or yer welcome.....shoulda took a pic beside of me, would be very slimming.....lol. Don't forget, the camera adds what.....25 lbs?.........


----------



## claydo

jnorman5 said:


> Tyler & I just got home and we are spent!! Great day yesterday. Jason & Vicky were (as always) gracious hosts! Was very glad to be in the company of "subterfuse" and "ErinH".... Two gents whose on-line guidance has been invaluable over the years. Proud to have met you fellas in person!! What can I say.... All of the cars sounded great. Bill can be proud of the "FJ". So to all of you guys - Thanks for making this another great meet, thanks for spending time in the Z and offering tips and above all else.... Thanks for just being who you are!! Can't wait til October. And Clay..... Let's you and I keep "diggin on James Brown".


Lol, glad the return trip was uneventful! Glad you and Dan could make the trip back down, and it was cool to meet your son too! Hope yall had lots of fun, and I promise to get a demo of the z next time........


----------



## claydo

Holy shiite, almost forgot the all important "group shot"......thanks to Vicki for snapping this one!


----------



## casey

claydo said:


> Lmao, sorry, or yer welcome.....shoulda took a pic beside of me, would be very slimming.....lol. Don't forget, the camera adds what.....25 lbs?.........


lol makes sense. thats a little less than ive lost since the last meed. Oh well.


----------



## Theslaking

Well after 1367 miles I made it home about 45 minutes ago. Arrived home to a steak, mashed taters, and corn dinner fresh off stove. After 3 days of snacks and gas station pizza it was a very welcome surprise. 

Meeting everyone was pretty cool. I listened to some very nice cars. My favorite sounding was Jason's brz. I really like his play list. Really helped demonstrate his systems capabilities. 

Req's in car setup is fantastic. Doesn't sound bad either He put on a quick show for my son and it made quite an impression. Thanks for that .

Jay gave an excellent demo and some interesting conversation. 

The last Car I listened to was Claydo's and it was a showstopper. I got in in, music started, I grinned ear to ear, listened to 4 or 5 tracks, Clay dropped the mic (really a remote), I walked directly to my car and left. 

There is nothing more to be done after you hear his car. It is perfectly clear all through the volume. Loses nothing climbing to top of his volume peak. (Which is Mt Everest!) I enjoyed his showmanship and presentation most of all. Great guy.

Mr. And Mrs. bertholomey. Thank you very much. You are both fantastic people.


----------



## claydo

Theslaking said:


> Well after 1367 miles I made it home about 45 minutes ago. Arrived home to a steak, mashed taters, and corn dinner fresh off stove. After 3 days of snacks and gas station pizza it was a very welcome surprise.
> 
> Meeting everyone was pretty cool. I listened to some very nice cars. My favorite sounding was Jason's brz. I really like his play list. Really helped demonstrate his systems capabilities.
> 
> Req's in car setup is fantastic. Doesn't sound bad either He put on a quick show for my son and it made quite an impression. Thanks for that .
> 
> Jay gave an excellent demo and some interesting conversation.
> 
> The last Car I listened to was Claydo's and it was a showstopper. I got in in, music started, I grinned ear to ear, listened to 4 or 5 tracks, Clay dropped the mic (really a remote), I walked directly to my car and left.
> 
> There is nothing more to be done after you hear his car. It is perfectly clear all through the volume. Loses nothing climbing to top of his volume peak. (Which is Mt Everest!) I enjoyed his showmanship and presentation most of all. Great guy.
> 
> Mr. And Mrs. bertholomey. Thank you very much. You are both fantastic people.


Glad you made it back safely. That dinner, sounds like the wifey is a keeper......fo sho. Thanks for the kind words about the system, I enjoy showing it off......I hope that a trip back down is in yer future, if not, maybe I'll make it to one of the up north gtgs. Nice to meet ya!

I was very glad to report that after a thorough beating that lasted all day, I suffered no breakage! Woohoo! Last meet losing a tweet was such a bummer. The only wear shown from all the stoopid loud demos is something shook loose in my passenger door.....I always suffer a few new rattles after a good all day thrashing, but this one is bad....lol, sorry jason, you had a late demo, and if the passenger door sounded like it was falling apart, I appologize........lmao.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like you guys had some fun! Weather looks nice and bright and clear (although I heard it was chilly). Glad to see there were a lot of newcomers too! Would like to know more about what vehicle had the Audiofrog tweets ad which vehicle had the Hertz install with the really nice pillar/dash pod install.

I was there in spirit...missed you lugs. On the flip side up here though I did finish the sail pods for Michelle's Corolla


----------



## Babs

^ awesome!! Looks great Steve!

And here's a toast to Steve and Beckerson and the guys who couldn't make it. 











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

I had an awesome time, only had a few demos, gave quite a few, lol. I think I heard "wow" or "holy ****" probably 15 times when people walked up to the trunk
I think in tonality my favorite was the Audi, I guess I heard it before the issues arose. In imaging/stage, Jason's (if it's the wrong name, sorry, lol) BRZ got that nailed. Only other car I heard was Clay's and it was great, but I'm tall so it was a little off for me.

I'm glad a lot of guys enjoyed mine and were so tickled by the nightshade sub, lol. I think the only person who had a critical opinion was Erin (if you can message me or post your opinions again so I can see what Scott thinks, I'd appreciate it) and that's what I had hoped for so I have something to work on. That door panel wasn't that bad until recently, I think it's the sub beating it up a bit, lol. So that door panel and the grille cloth to replace the factory grilles and the 8" speaker rings being modded are my to-do list currently.

But I really enjoyed it and I shall return!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you to everyone that attended another NCSQ Meet! I hate that several had to miss......because it didn't rain!!!

It was chilly, but sunny - and we enjoyed another great cook out  Thank you Scott for manning the grill - You are Awesome! Thank you to everyone who brought contributions of food stuffs......apparently those cookies that The Jesus brought were wonderful. Thank you Bill and Jeremy for the dogs! 

There were several that came from very long distances - Thank you for sacrificing a lot of time and many miles on the cars - and I'm glad to hear no major incidents other than Ians crazy weird driver that he had to share the road with  Thank you Scott for sacrificing your Saturday to add some MLV goodness to my driver's door - you are the Man! Awesome improvement 

Kendal and Jeremy - I'm very glad you guys made it over, I just hate that I was running around so much that I didn't take the time to stop and chat. Casey and Shawn - didn't barely get to say hey to you guys as well. I'm very glad though that Ian's and Jeremy's sons came down for the meet - I'd love to have more of a family vibe at these meets, and they were great kids!

And......Thank you to my wonderful wife for being so incredible in every way! 

Ok - my pics....many of these are duplicates of what has already been posted, and I don't have the time to really comment on all of them.....maybe later this week. 

Friday night - getting ready
































































Thank You Bill for getting those wheels / tires looking so good - they haven't ever looked that good 

Demos Friday evening


















































































Saturday Morning


















































































John (Ian's son) was an awesome helper the entire day!










This is Bo's (Zippy) fantastic Hertz install in the BRZ.










Rainbow DSP on an iPad mini - mounted in the dash of the BRZ.










Bo's trunk










And Sub










Awesome Ranger! I'm so glad you and Carly were able to make it - you guys are so much fun!




























Jesus' Mazda



















And yes.....I experienced 25 hertz and lived to tell the tale.....



















Thanks Scott!










Happy crowd



















And the group shot


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> ^ awesome!! Looks great Steve!
> 
> And here's a toast to Steve and Beckerson and the guys who couldn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk




Hah! I had heard about "the toast". Very kind of you guys. Believe me, I realllly missed not being able to be there to see my friends.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


>


It pains me to see this without my red Mazda next to them. Red, white and blue. I've decided it's un-American that I'm not pictured alongside these gents. We'll have to rectify that soon.


----------



## Babs

Ian your son is an outstanding young man. Hope he (and you) enjoyed and great to meet after all the discussion on your tune. Really enjoyed your car. 

Clay my friend I'm sorry I missed the epic impact and dynamics and glad no tweeters were harmed in the making of this event. 

John you are a trooper and I've not seen a guy handle every imaginable software issue with such poise and grace. Was great to see you again, and partake of that wonderful German goodness. 

Erin your work has paid off. Once again you've taken the 8th Civic platform where no man has gone before. Thank you for the tune work and knowledge. 

Bill you're a man among men. Was a tremendous pleasure to see you again and I'm glad to see the great care you're taking of my next SUV.  Your sound was a concert hall of large proportion. Breakfast with you and Jason this morning was some laughs I truly needed. Good soul therapy. 

Jay it was great to get some good fabrication and industry talk time with the legend finally. Your display build is out of this world. 

Forest thank you for letting me sit my butt in some rockin American muscle. 

Andy great to see you again and thank you for the encouragement. 

Casey was great to see you again but dang it I never got into your car. Where'd the day go. But you're gonna have an awesome ride there. Keep up the great work. 

Jason, it was my pleasure to get quality time making a mess today and I'll be waiting to hear how it does. I'd say we teamed up pretty good on that door and I'll hope it makes significant difference. 

To Vicki, thank you for allowing us to Invade your gracious home. Best PB&J I ever had and rivaled only the superb waffle breakfast. 

It was an honor to man the grill and hope everyone enjoyed it. 

Everyone thank you for the kind words and honest feedback. My goal has been to show skill improvement at each of these meets and it's because of you guys in-the-know that I've come home from every meet with more new shiney tools in the good-sound toolbox. 

Build log coming soon. I finally have the nerve and audacity and a little extra gear and chomping at the bit to hear these little guys..











Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> Would like to know more about what vehicle had the Audiofrog tweets ad which vehicle had the Hertz install with the really nice pillar/dash pod install.


The frog tweeters were in Brian's (carter1010) ridgeline. He upgraded to the frog tweets, and a set of dyn esostar mids, and has a center console with two shallow jl subs, all tuned with a ms8........it rocks. The hertz instal was in Bo's (zippy) brz. It was a pretty instal that sounded good to boot.


----------



## TheJesus

So this joke happened at the SPL show today, lmao...










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

They talkin **** about your foray into our world? Lmao.......dats funny!

Oh yeah.....yer cookies are dope.....glad ya brought em!


Aaaaand, every meet ya learn somethin......I learned Scott's fun dip takes a hot dog to another level! Do yerself a favor, if there is dogs and this dip in the same place combine em........you won't be sorry, lmao. (It's even better than potted meat and pickled weiners.)


----------



## captainobvious

TheJesus said:


> So this joke happened at the SPL show today, lmao...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

priceless


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Aaaaand, every meet ya learn somethin......I learned Scott's fun dip takes a hot dog to another level! Do yerself a favor, if there is dogs and this dip in the same place combine em........you won't be sorry, lmao. (It's even better than potted meat and pickled weiners.)



Hahaha. No joke I gotta try it soon. 









Forgot I caught him in action. 
Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## claydo

Lol.....I searched the table for something to top them dogs with....came up short.......then I spotted the famous fun dip and thought hmmmmmm. My instinct served me well, cos it rocked the dogs, fo sho!

Oh, and those are the aforementioned jesus cookies accompanying my dogs......mmmmmm, tasty.


----------



## Babs

And guys. Those pork bites!!! I mean holy smokes! You know I got that recipe. THANK YOU!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Ooooo, how could I forget to mention kendal's pork bites, werd, they rocked too! While everyone was stuffing their faces I overheard someone say " I thought this was a car audio meet" lmao.......

A close examination of the plate will reveal a hint as to how well the dip tops the dogs.......I was so engrossed in the goodness, I started dog number two before dog one was finished!


----------



## Babs

Kendal, recipe received and I'm big time doing a stir fry with those, cabbage, onions, carrots and fun stuff. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> It pains me to see this without my red Mazda next to them. Red, white and blue. I've decided it's un-American that I'm not pictured alongside these gents. We'll have to rectify that soon.


We missed you buddy!!!


----------



## probillygun

Had a great weekend with all you guys! Thank you Jason and Vicki for doing this event for all of us! Super fun!


----------



## JayinMI

We just got home about 10 minutes ago. Most of the snow melted, but it rained the last 4 hours of the trip. 

I had an awesome time, as usual. 

You know the old saying "Cheap, fast, good...pick 2?"
Jason's meets should be "Sunny, warm, dry, pick 2." lol
It didn't rain this time, but it was chilly. Beautiful day tho.

Thanks, for the hospitality, Jason and Vicky. 

Also fun to put more faces with names.

Also, Andy, it was nice to see you again and meet Carly.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Man looks like a great time. Sorry I couldn't make this one, but 3 in a row ain't bad for being 800 miles each way. I'll try my best to make the Fall meet. And will have a tune that doesn't pull like hell to the rightMan this wide truck is quirky as hell!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> It pains me to see this without my red Mazda next to them. Red, white and blue. I've decided it's un-American that I'm not pictured alongside these gents. We'll have to rectify that soon.


As much as I miss seeing the red Mazda to make the Red, White, and Blue motif here......your presence was the thing that was missing - your humor, enthusiasm, generosity, and willingness to help the others at the meet. Thankfully we have several guys that have the knowledge and willingness to help out, but you were certainly missed!


----------



## Babs

Just thought of this one I heard. It's darn near signature worthy..

"I don't buy this onion dip because it's the cheapest, and it is.. I buy this onion dip because it's simply the best."


----------



## Mic10is

Looked like a great time. Sorry I couldnt be there. Really wish they were on a Sunday where I have more flexibility.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Here are some pictures I took. I tried not to duplicate things too much.

This was our pace car for some of the drive Saturday morning. 



The trunk of John's Audi

The amp rack of Jay's Kia


Duh! Kicks!

A few random shots


----------



## Notloudenuf

Double Post


----------



## Notloudenuf

I also took a video of Erin's car playing.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Also here is the marinade recipe for the pork bites I made.


----------



## claydo

Thanks kendal, those things were delicious!


----------



## slade1274

how does one retain the marinate for dipping- I hope it's before actually marinating the raw pork..... it should specify for those not playing with a full deck.


----------



## DBlevel

Notloudenuf said:


> Also here is the marinade recipe for the pork bites I made.



Those were awesome!


----------



## Notloudenuf

slade1274 said:


> how does one retain the marinate for dipping- I hope it's before actually marinating the raw pork..... it should specify for those not playing with a full deck.


No idea.  I have never kept any for dipping. I have always poured it all off before they hit the grill.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Jeremy for the Tim Hortons coffee - I enjoyed a pot of it this morning!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Let's get a finalized tally with cars so people can remember who all they talked to. 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Here
2) Clay (claydo) - 2009 Cobalt SS - over near Winston Salem, NC
3) Scott (babs) - 2008 Civic Si Sedan - Asheville, NC
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord - Kernersville, NC
5) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Civic Sedan - Decatur, AL
6) Matthew (TheJesus) - 2014 Mazda 6 GT - Charlotte, NC
7) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - Columbus, OH
8) John (jnorman5) & Dan (dantheman) - 2012 Nissan 370Z - WV
9) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Low and Slow Camaro SS\RS - NC
10) Bill (probillygun) 2012 FJ cruiser - Lockhaven, PA
11) Jay (JayinMI) 2012 Kia Rio 5 - Flushing, MI
12) John (subterFUSE) 2013 Audi S6 - Charleston, SC
13) James (jpf150) 2006 Mustang GT- Raleigh, NC
14) Ian (naiku) 2006 Audi A4 Avant - Front Royal, VA 
15) Jason (1FinalInstall) - Winston Salem, NC - 
16) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape - Kinston, NC
17) Casey (Casey) - 1995 Acura Integra - Walkertown, NC
18) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit - Statesville, NC
19) Jeremy (Sleeves) - No car with him
20) Brian (Carer1010) - Honda Ridgeline
21) Andy (REQ) - VW
22) Jeremy (theslaking) - Nissan Maxima

This is the best I could do. I did not leave you out intentionally. 
Update to add yo name!


----------



## jtaudioacc

Notloudenuf said:


> I also took a video of Erin's car playing.


i thought i was the only one who listened to billy ocean. lol


----------



## BigAl205

Heh, I was listening to Billy Ocean's "Loverboy" on the way to work


----------



## Babs

I'm not gonna lie, I was boppin' to Cindi Lauper on the drive home yesterday. I'll admit it.

"Hi, I'm Scott, and I'm an '80's fan".. And the support group says "Hiiiiiii Scott". 
(inside joke w/ Jason and Bill and Vicki).. LOL!!! 
Man you guys missed a round-table of guffawing. My ribs still hurt. Man that was good!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> "Hi, I'm Scott, and I'm an '80's fan".. And the support group says "Hiiiiiii Scott".
> (inside joke w/ Jason and Bill and Vicki).. LOL!!!
> Man you guys missed a round-table of guffawing. My ribs still hurt. Man that was good!


That's good stuff right there......I don't care who you are.......


----------



## BigAl205

Yeah, I hate I missed that


----------



## bose301s

Looks like a great time, wish I could have been there but was starting to move in to my new house, hope to make the next meet with car functional.


----------



## Babs

BigAl205 said:


> Yeah, I hate I missed that



It was a great time. Hehe. I can imagine Vicki thought we were 40-something going on 12. Hehe. Big silly kids. Great time.


----------



## JayinMI

You're probably right. And I like that it was supposed to end "around 9." When do we roll out? I think I left around 11:30. Ooops.

Jay


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> You're probably right. And I like that it was supposed to end "around 9." When do we roll out? I think I left around 11:30. Ooops.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay




Yeah we should prolly tighten that up a bit.  Hard to let such a fun day end though I know. I found I listened to about a third of the cars. It's darn difficult to make the rounds. And all the good discussion. How many times did someone look down at the time and go "oh crap where'd the day go!"


----------



## Theslaking

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Jeremy for the Tim Hortons coffee - I enjoyed a pot of it this morning!


Dark?


----------



## probillygun

Notloudenuf said:


> Also here is the marinade recipe for the pork bites I made.


Wow! sooo good!


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I was boppin' to Cindi Lauper on the drive home yesterday. I'll admit it.
> 
> "Hi, I'm Scott, and I'm an '80's fan".. And the support group says "Hiiiiiii Scott".
> (inside joke w/ Jason and Bill and Vicki).. LOL!!!
> Man you guys missed a round-table of guffawing. My ribs still hurt. Man that was good!


HAHA!! yeap, and "Hi I'm Bill and I have short windows." and support group says "Hi Billl!!!"... HAHA!


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> HAHA!! yeap, and "Hi I'm Bill and I have short windows." group says "Hi Billl!!! HAHA!



LMAO!! That was epic.


----------



## bertholomey

Theslaking said:


> Dark?




Regular to start with


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> As much as I miss seeing the red Mazda to make the Red, White, and Blue motif here......your presence was the thing that was missing - your humor, enthusiasm, generosity, and willingness to help the others at the meet. Thankfully we have several guys that have the knowledge and willingness to help out, but you were certainly missed!


Very kind of you Jason, thanks.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Babs said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I was boppin' to Cindi Lauper on the drive home yesterday. I'll admit it.
> 
> "Hi, I'm Scott, and I'm an '80's fan".. And the support group says "Hiiiiiii Scott".
> (inside joke w/ Jason and Bill and Vicki).. LOL!!!
> Man you guys missed a round-table of guffawing. My ribs still hurt. Man that was good!


If you've never seen the Cindi Lauper Live DVD "To Memphis With Love", it's a must see. Shockingly good, and that's coming from a guy who's more of a Metallica, Anthrax, Foo, James Brown, Rush ect... kind of guy. If you need a good vocals track, I'd think it has what you need. Actually a tech question that I know someone here can answer, how good is the audio coming off of a DVD?


----------



## Babs

1FinalInstall said:


> If you've never seen the Cindi Lauper Live DVD "To Memphis With Love", it's a must see. Shockingly good, and that's coming from a guy who's more of a Metallica, Anthrax, Foo, James Brown, Rush ect... kind of guy. If you need a good vocals track, I'd think it has what you need. Actually a tech question that I know someone here can answer, how good is the audio coming off of a DVD?


On finding "True Colors" track recently in lossless, I was shocked at the production quality. Literally shocked at how good it was recorded. Having not heard Cindi Lauper since the song was actually still on the charts back in the '80's or over a grocery store speaker. I had never ever heard her stuff through a good system. It was a treat. That track is one of my image-centering references now.. Funny I'm still struggling with that.  But I ain't gonna blame Cindi for it. LOL!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Notloudenuf said:


> I also took a video of Erin's car playing.


Everything sounded incredible Saturday but I must say, IMO, one car did things that I've never heard, in a car, before. Erin's Honda did things with a certain Jazz track that left me speechless. The way it broke down the tracks instruments was beyond what I thought you could recreate in a car. At one point in the track, all of the instruments stopped playing except the drummer. As each instrument came back in, every one was at a definitive pinpoint spot throughout the stage as the song's producer had intended it to be heard. For me personally, I've only ever heard something this impressive once before. It was on a friends home system that he was well into for 6 figures+! I just want to reiterate, this is just my opinion. 

Kudos ErinH, very impressive and enjoyed every second of the listen!


*I can not believe I didn't listen to this car, shoot!*


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> John (Ian's son) was an awesome helper the entire day!





Babs said:


> Ian your son is an outstanding young man. Hope he (and you) enjoyed and great to meet after all the discussion on your tune. Really enjoyed your car.


Thanks both, always good to hear that your children are well behaved from other people!!! He had a great time, was pretty beat on the ride him but is ready to do it again in the fall. 


Does anyone know whose Dayton tweeters were sitting on the table in the garage? what model number where those? All the people who listened to my car and gave suggestions/comments/feedback have the wheels turning


----------



## claydo

1FinalInstall said:


> *I can not believe I didn't listen to this car, shoot!*


Don't worry dude, that's my cobalt, and I'm they guy who works in king. You're too close not to get a listen to that one, lol. Just let me know when ya wanna do it, I wanna see that truck as well!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> Don't worry dude, that's my cobalt, and I'm they guy who works in king. You're too close not to get a listen to that one, lol. Just let me know when ya wanna do it, I wanna see that truck as well!



That was easy, happening today!


----------



## ErinH

I've finally gotten some time to post up here. I was beat after the drive home and came home sick so it took me a day to recover. 

First off, I have to thank Jason and Vicki for their hospitality. Having meets at a person's house can be stressful for the homeowner because they have to balance expectations and keep the neighbors happy. So the fact that Jason and the Mrs. continue to host these meets is a testament to their generosity (and in many ways, a testament to how we as a community aren't a bunch of knuckleheads disturbing the peace). Without their willingness to host meets, I’m not sure the scene in the area would be as closely knit as it is. Kind of funny when you think about it: Jason and Vicki seem to be the glue that bonds the NC SQ hobby (not to mention the out of towners like myself). Beyond their generosity to open up their home for the weekend, their kindness is just another reason we all feel welcome to hang and can enjoy our time at these meets. So, again, Jason and Vicki, I cannot express my gratitude enough. I’m sure I speak for everyone when I say thank you a million. 

Now, on to the roll call! I didn’t get to hear as many systems as I would have liked to but I did still get to demo quite a few. I want to personally thank each of the guys who offered up a demo … I’ll save everyone the poetical waxing and be as brief as I can be. 


Jason B: beautiful car, beautiful stereo. I always enjoy hanging with you and shooting the breeze. I've made what I feel are life long friends in this hobby and you are certainly at the top of that list. I'm glad to call you a friend.
Clay: Great to see you and chat with you again, man. You're always a hoot and I dig that. Thanks for the demo as well. 
Scott: Man, you’re continued progressing is inspiring. You’ve learned a lot in the last year since I saw you and heard the car. Keep it up, man! And get started on the 3-way+subs soon. You’ve got a year, I presume, until we meet up again… clock is ticking! Haha.
Bo: That iPad setup and rainbow DSP is slick! Thanks for the demo and introducing me to some new toys.
John N: Great to meet you in person finally and I’m digging the 370z. You’ve got a good thing going on with that system. I’m looking forward to hearing that again in the future. You’ve got my info if you need anything, so don’t be afraid to hit me up. 
Bill: the system seems to have taken a leap since I heard it at Finals last year.. .and by all accounts it was quite nice then! I had a good time sharing war stories about home theaters (yours looks super impressive, btw). It was a blast hanging out with you and I look forward to tagging up with you again in the future. 
John K: As usual, the car impresses. The whole package is really inspiring. Even though you had a minor issue, what I heard early in the day sounded quite nice. Wish we had gotten some more time to talk about the measurement gear you had on hand, though. Thanks to you, I stopped by Zaxby’s on the way home. Lol
Kendal: Thanks for the demo, man. Was nice to get some hands-on experience with the pioneer; that’s a really nice headunit. I’m gonna be following your build log as you progress and as I said, feel free to give me a shout if you need anything. Thanks for the food as well!
Matthew: Thanks for the demo and I love the install platform! Keep in touch!
Andy: Was great to see you again, dude! Makes me miss the “old” days (3 years ago, lol). I dig the car and regardless of how you felt about your tweeter install, I thought it looked quite nice! Thanks for the demo. It was nice to finally meet the missus… tell her I said hey!


Casey, Russ, Jeremy, Forrest, James, Chris, Jay … it was great to see you guys again and I’m looking forward to the next one to demo your cars since I missed my chance this year. 

To the new guys I hadn’t met before (Jeremy, Jason K, Ian, Dan), it was a pleasure to meet you guys this time. I have to give a special shout out to Jason K for his advice regarding install methods. This dude’s skills are off the chain! 

I can’t say enough good things about you all. It really was a great weekend for me. The past few weeks cramming to get my install done before the meet really had me kind of burnt out on the hobby. But coming to the meet was just what I needed to get me psyched on it again. I had a great time and really want to thank you all for helping that to happen!

If I can offer help in any way, shoot me a PM or email me (or hit me up on facebook messenger: Erin Hardison). If any of you ever come through the Huntsville/Decatur, AL area let me know and maybe we can meet up for lunch. 


Take care, dudes!

-	Erin


----------



## ErinH

naiku said:


> Does anyone know whose Dayton tweeters were sitting on the table in the garage? what model number where those?


Ian, those were mine, along with the audiofrog gb25. 
That's what I'm running in my car. I keep backup speakers so I brought 'em along in case anyone was interested in checking them out in person. 

Here they are:
Dayton Audio ND16FA-6 5/8" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter








Also, tell little John if he has questions don't be afraid to send 'em my way.


----------



## claydo

claydo said:


> I was very glad to report that after a thorough beating that lasted all day, I suffered no breakage! Woohoo! Last meet losing a tweet was such a bummer. The only wear shown from all the stoopid loud demos is something shook loose in my passenger door.....I always suffer a few new rattles after a good all day thrashing, but this one is bad....lol, sorry jason, you had a late demo, and if the passenger door sounded like it was falling apart, I appologize........lmao.


Dammit, forgot about this issue, it hasn't been addressed.........I may have to pull the door panel and investigate before ya get a proper demo....lol. I'll give it a test to see how bad it is before I leave work. Saturday night on the way home, it was LOUD. Lmao.


----------



## naiku

ErinH said:


> Ian, those were mine, along with the audiofrog gb25.
> That's what I'm running in my car. I keep backup speakers so I brought 'em along in case anyone was interested in checking them out in person.
> 
> Here they are:
> Dayton Audio ND16FA-6 5/8" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter


I knew I should have tried to squeeze into your car at some point!! How do you like them? I would be looking to run them off axis (maybe on axis if I got lucky enough) from about 4k and up in the sail panels. 




ErinH said:


> Also, tell little John if he has questions don't be afraid to send 'em my way.


Will do, we were watching The Martian yesterday and he was talking about joining NASA, going to Mars etc. on the way home I had mentioned to him to think up any questions and we will send them over to you. Thanks for that, I think it will really help him out (bit of a rough year at school).


----------



## Black Rain

Well looks like I have missed another awesome NC GTG. Glad to hear that there was a large outing and many new faces. Going to have to make the long drive up when I make back into the states again.


----------



## jpf150

Finally had some time to post this, better late than never I guess. 

Jason and Vicki, thank you guys so much for (again) opening your home to old and new friends alike. Of all the meets I have been to, I don't think there has ever been less than 20 some people there. It is truly awesome and a testament to you guys and this hobby that so many people make it out to these. I was glad we did not have to deal with any rain this time!

Although I did not get to listen to near as many cars as I had hoped to, I was glad to have something in my car for people to listen to. I got stuck in there for a little while, which is always a great thing. 

Scott, thanks again for stepping up to cook. The burgers were amazing! 
Brian, the ridgeline sounds amazing, those audiofrogs did wonders for you. I am always impressed when I get in your truck. 
Jay, amazing work on the kia. I can see the vision you have for the trunk and can't wait to see it completed. Your car sounds great and I loved your taste in music. To add to that rock/rap playlist you have look up Rains "heartless", it is the one I was telling you about.
Casey, I was really impressed with the integra. So simple, yet sounds so good!
Clay, as always I love listening to your car. I also enjoyed our late night story-telling lol. Hope you get that rattle fixed!
Erin, glad you were able to make it to the meet! 
Forrest, as always it is a treat hanging out with you man. The car sounded great and it was a much better drive down without the rain haha.
All the new guys, it was a pleasure meeting you and I hope you will come back to the next meet. 
And to those who I didn't mention(or forgot) glad you were there. 

I look forward to the next one! Hopefully some of the other regulars will be able to attend. Al, Steve, Glenn, I missed seeing you guys there as I would have loved to see the progress on your vehicles, and of course the chance to enjoy your company!


----------



## subterFUSE

Just getting caught up, myself. I made it home about 3:30 AM on Sunday, followed by a drive to and back from Atlanta yesterday. Phew...

This was my second time attending Jason's GTG, and it was excellent just as before. Jason's place is such a great spot for these events. We get an awesome turnout from a wide area, and Jason and Vicki are wonderful hosts. Thanks so much for planning yet another awesome event for us!

Great to see some familiar faces, along with some new ones, too.


Jason, the car sounds great as always. I think you really got it dialed after working on the levels, like you mentioned. Imaging is precise and tonality is excellent. I really want some tweeters in my car now.

I thought I had big speakers in the kick panels, but Erin's 10" Illusions got me beat. LOL
Car also sounded great. I would say the standout quality for me was the depth of your soundstage. It was OUT THERE. The new stealth install for the pillars is really well done, too. 

Scott, you definitely have made improvements with the focus of the imaging since last year.
Can't wait to hear the new 12" subs, too. It's gonna be killer.

John N. It was great meeting you, and I'm really glad I finally got to hear some Esotar components. They sounded great.
The install of the Director in the dash was super cool, too. Sweet car, and sweet system.


Thanks to everyone for a successful event! See y'all next time.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Thank you John, that means a lot to me hearing it from you guys. I should have put you in it after a little tweaking Erin did moving the stage over a few inches which allowed it seems the mids to phase in better, so we got the sub stage boogying as well. And a big thank you for the treat of that wonderful show in the big white V8 concert hall. I believe your bold move was a significant improvement from what I recall a year ago. Incredible. And of course as we spoke I agree with your next ideas and can't wait to hear it. 

Off I go.. I gots baffles to cut.  It's gonna get real all up in here.


----------



## Zippy

I'm glad I could finally make it to one of the NC get togethers. Thanks Jason and Vicky for your hospitality. It was great to meet so many others that share a love of good music and quality stereos. Every car I heard sounded absolutely amazing! I hope to make it there in the fall. When it gets closer, I may post a poll on which vehicle I should bring. My RAV4 which only Jason had heard before getting re-tuned with my RF T212D2 sub in it or my BRZ with the Bewith amps installed and re-tuned. Either way it will be good to see everyone again.

FYI, for anyone interested in heading to the Parts Express tent sale, there will be some Ohio and surrounding states DIYMA folks there. I'm planning on bringing my BRZ, which should have the Bewith amps in for this.

Thanks again to everyone. Chat with you on the forums and see y'all later.

PS:Clay, I'm planning on burning a demo disk just to play in your car next time. I have some tracks that will sound amazing in there. For those of you that have not heard Clay's car, the best way to describe it is visceral.


----------



## claydo

Zippy said:


> Clay, I'm planning on burning a demo disk just to play in your car next time. I have some tracks that will sound amazing in there. For those of you that have not heard Clay's car, the best way to describe it is visceral.


I'm glad you got to come down, hope you had a great time! Was nice to meet ya, and your car was a pleasure to demo.....really enjoyed it. Bring on the demo material, I love hearing new things! The cobalt is likely to sound different (hell, I did a pretty complete retune tonight, lol) as I'm a constant tweaker (damn p99 and it's easy access tuning) but I always try to keep it visceral!


Btw, went and hung out with jason (1FinalInstall) this evening after work, wow, this dude has mad routing skills......the work he's doing on the truck for his father is out of this world. If you haven't seen the buildlog, do yourself a favor and subscribe that thread, you'll see what I mean!


----------



## BigAl205

Somebody in the chat room suggested we caption this photo :laugh:


----------



## JayinMI

Now that's funny, right there. lol

Jay


----------



## Babs

LOL!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I think the 'chirp, chirp' or tumbleweeds is probably the best fit.....then again, I may have been thinking that the meet ain't complete without Al......


----------



## ErinH

subterFUSE said:


> I thought I had big speakers in the kick panels, but Erin's 10" Illusions got me beat. LOL


yea, dude, but yours ... yours look fantastic!

I'm not blowing smoke when I say that is the best kick panel speaker install I have ever seen. 
Crazy to think it's a 9". Russ did an _amazing_ job on these... 

To the guys who haven't seen these in person, you literally cannot tell that the kick isn't OEM in design. I mean, yea, what company puts a 9" woofer in the floor of their car... but what I mean is the way it was executed makes it look like it would belong in that location. Even the way the panel was wrapped matches the factory texture. Pictures below to illustrate the fact.

I'm going to print these out and use them for motivation in my future installs.


----------



## ErinH

Scott, I totally forgot to thank you for your man hours on the grill. Thanks for cooking up the grub!


The man. The myth. 







And I thought us Alabamians were jerry-riggers...


----------



## subterFUSE

Russ @ Octave is a true master.

I've been doing car audio since 1995. He's the best installer to ever work on a car of mine.


----------



## Mazda6i07

Had a great time Saturday, thanks for the great hospitality and company! Great group of people and vehicles. Been 2 years since I've logged on, figured I might as well post. Anyways, thanks again! 
ps, i was with 'TheJesus' hah


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Scott, I totally forgot to thank you for your man hours on the grill. Thanks for cooking up the grub!
> 
> 
> The man. The myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought us Alabamians were jerry-riggers...




Cool! That was fun. Little John was at the ready for us too wasn't he. Good man!

Bonus! This showed up. Wear it with pride. Thank you Glenn!


----------



## bertholomey

Mazda6i07 said:


> Had a great time Saturday, thanks for the great hospitality and company! Great group of people and vehicles. Been 2 years since I've logged on, figured I might as well post. Anyways, thanks again!
> ps, i was with 'TheJesus' hah


NICE! I'm glad you had a good time! It is typically a good thing to be known to be with 'The Jesus'  Definitely like to see you back in the Fall.


----------



## Babs

That'll work I think


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazda6i07

bertholomey said:


> NICE! I'm glad you had a good time! It is typically a good thing to be known to be with 'The Jesus'  Definitely like to see you back in the Fall.


I will most definitely be back in the fall, hopefully with a build of my own as well, can't be vehicle-less next time.


----------



## bertholomey

Mazda6i07 said:


> I will most definitely be back in the fall, hopefully with a build of my own as well, can't be vehicle-less next time.


Sweet! Can't promise that it will be warmer, but we will have a good crowd of enthusiasts.......vehicle-less  reminds me of riding on the back of a Victory.....Harley......Indian.......


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> That'll work I think
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


We will certainly need to get more of those made for the Fall meet......and maybe even get Andy's T-shirt


----------



## Babs

Lookin all cool now. 










Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantheman6490

Where can I get some of those NCSQ decals


----------



## Babs

Dantheman6490 said:


> Where can I get some of those NCSQ decals



Contact GLN305

Remove the clear once it's on.


----------



## Zippy

ErinH said:


> Ian, those were mine, along with the audiofrog gb25.
> That's what I'm running in my car. I keep backup speakers so I brought 'em along in case anyone was interested in checking them out in person.
> 
> Here they are:
> Dayton Audio ND16FA-6 5/8" Soft Dome Neodymium Tweeter


Are those spec right? I've never seen a tweeter with off axis response like that. If they are right, then I may have a new favorite budget tweeter.


----------



## ErinH

Yep. It's super small. Beaming isn't until about 16khz. That's why I use them.


----------



## naiku

Zippy said:


> Are those spec right? I've never seen a tweeter with off axis response like that. If they are right, then I may have a new favorite budget tweeter.





ErinH said:


> Yep. It's super small. Beaming isn't until about 16khz. That's why I use them.


I have a pair on the way  Now to just hope I can fit the midrange into the top of the doors.


----------



## TheJesus

So whoever thought my car sounded good... There was no time alignment setup... Lmao

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

TheJesus said:


> So whoever thought my car sounded good... There was no time alignment setup... Lmao
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


BTW - we have your pan that the cake or the cookies were in.....need to get that back to your somehow.


----------



## TheJesus

bertholomey said:


> BTW - we have your pan that the cake or the cookies were in.....need to get that back to your somehow.


Yeah, I realized it on my way home, lol. I'm not sure when I'll be out that way next, it's not an expensive pan, lol.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

TheJesus said:


> So whoever thought my car sounded good... There was no time alignment setup... Lmao
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk



What do I win?


----------



## TheJesus

ErinH said:


> What do I win?


The best ear of the day award, lol. Scott said now these people are gonna think he can't tune, lmao. Not sure when the settings were lost, but I guess it happened before SBN.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

.......I'm never critical on anybodies, unless they grill me for it.......but I was wondering what was with the buwalda tune...lmao. To be honest I wouldn't have said the t/a was not used, as the mids best I remember weren't that bad......but the midbasses didn't even sound close.


----------



## mumbles

Man, I am soooo bummed I didn't make this, but it looks like an awesome time was had by everyone! I'm really looking forward to the Fall meet... is it fall yet


----------



## subterFUSE

My DSP dropped its tune at SBN during IASCA judging. Everything on the screen in the laptop was correct but the sound wasn't right. It happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> My DSP dropped its tune at SBN during IASCA judging. Everything on the screen in the laptop was correct but the sound wasn't right. It happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Eew. Oh man that stinks. Thinking in terms of cause.. Wonder why? Might want a hard-reset and redo the tune. I'd literally consider documenting everything in the tune and starting from fresh file even.


----------



## ErinH

Forgot to upload these last week. I had a few duplicates of what has already been shared so these are the 'odd man out' photos.


John K setting up his gear and showing off those buns:






Government workers. Everyone watching one guy do work. 








John N getting a demo in Clay's ride with Clay just being excited to be there. 






(From Left) Forrest, Bill, and Bo playing it cool, hoping the police don't see these pictures and find where they've been hiding. 





Forrest wondering if he can strike me fast enough to steal the camera for above-mentioned reasons. Note the tube amp in his hand and how it's disguised as a vaping device. Street knowledge. 







Some outside shots:







And the grill, with a real DIY'r install mentality.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hopefully I'll be able to make the Fall meet. Will see how things go. I do plan on making the other Jason's meet that looks like it will be sometime early Fall and assume a lot of you will be at that one as well. NC is just a long expensive trip and rough on me no matter how I slice it.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> yea, dude, but yours ... yours look fantastic!
> 
> I'm not blowing smoke when I say that is the best kick panel speaker install I have ever seen.
> Crazy to think it's a 9". Russ did an _amazing_ job on these...
> 
> To the guys who haven't seen these in person, you literally cannot tell that the kick isn't OEM in design. I mean, yea, what company puts a 9" woofer in the floor of their car... but what I mean is the way it was executed makes it look like it would belong in that location. Even the way the panel was wrapped matches the factory texture. Pictures below to illustrate the fact.
> 
> I'm going to print these out and use them for motivation in my future installs.



+1 They are absolutely OEM look and amazing!!


----------



## Theslaking

ErinH said:


> Yep. It's super small. Beaming isn't until about 16khz. That's why I use them.


Unbelievably small for the big sound they produce







1FinalInstall said:


> +1 They are absolutely OEM look and amazing!!


Not that I've seen a lot of kick panels, but these are by far the nicest ones I have seen as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Those little Dayton's were actually at the top of my list when I was tweeter shopping but decided a metal dome would be a better match for my system goals. And I knew which tweeter it needed to be (Thanks again Richard)How well do you think they'd hold up on a dash in the heat? Sure they're cheap enough to replace but having a speaker pop prematurely is just annoying no matter how little they cost. I guess if they're good enough for Erin's picky ears that means they perform way above their price point. And for that reason if I popped a tweeter today I'd order a set to try out.


----------



## slade1274

They are in my overnight sensation DIY book shelf speakers. I used them for a while in one of my auto setups as well before finally welding one with power.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to cross post this from Gerald's build thread......

Gerald's Build Thread

I had the privilege to meet up with Gerald this evening for an extended demo. It was great meeting you and experiencing your system. We listened to a wide variety of music, and I was able to get a good evaluation of all of the system's strengths. Sitting in the center street and having the tweet and midrange on the far left and right was very cool. Extremely unique having the center image so incredibly high in the stage. The system was lively, dynamic with nothing offensive in the least bit. Again, that stage is incredibly wide and deep, and HIGH......hard to get used to. Extremely enjoyable system - especially with that John Mayer DVD. 

So.....get that mid bass / sub bass performance to match the highs and mids, and you will have that home system in a vehicle that will be completely amazing. 

Beautiful location for a demo! Under the Sagamore Bridge....on the canal. 















































The reason I'm posting this here.......we need to encourage Gerald to come down to the Fall Meet  He said he would like to.....extremely long distance.....and expensive with fuel.......but, he was assured that he would have a great time hanging out with the NCSQ crowd......giving / getting demos. 

So, when I get the Fall meet thread started (the meet will likely be in late September), Ya'll encourage another Yankee to make the pilgrimage to the 'Holy Land' of Randleman, NC


----------



## Theslaking

These tweets seem well built. Better than the Vifa's I have at the same price point. I haven't had them in a vehicle yet. They will be soon as I have a blown tweet in one of my trucks. But some testing and examination has given me no reason to believe they won't be worth the 50 bucks. Erin's car definitely reiterates my belief.


----------



## Theslaking

As a guy with systems in work trucks I would love to see Gerald bring that thing down. Tell him I got fuel pitch in's. We can start a go fund me page.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to cross post this from Gerald's build thread......
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald's Build Thread
> 
> 
> 
> I had the privilege to meet up with Gerald this evening for an extended demo. It was great meeting you and experiencing your system. We listened to a wide variety of music, and I was able to get a good evaluation of all of the system's strengths. Sitting in the center street and having the tweet and midrange on the far left and right was very cool. Extremely unique having the center image so incredibly high in the stage. The system was lively, dynamic with nothing offensive in the least bit. Again, that stage is incredibly wide and deep, and HIGH......hard to get used to. Extremely enjoyable system - especially with that John Mayer DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> So.....get that mid bass / sub bass performance to match the highs and mids, and you will have that home system in a vehicle that will be completely amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful location for a demo! Under the Sagamore Bridge....on the canal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm posting this here.......we need to encourage Gerald to come down to the Fall Meet  He said he would like to.....extremely long distance.....and expensive with fuel.......but, he was assured that he would have a great time hanging out with the NCSQ crowd......giving / getting demos.
> 
> 
> 
> So, when I get the Fall meet thread started (the meet will likely be in late September), Ya'll encourage another Yankee to make the pilgrimage to the 'Holy Land' of Randleman, NC



Absolutely man!! Cmon down Gerald.


----------



## claydo

Werd....come on down gerald! I tried to get him to come to this one, but couldn't convince him the ride would be worth it.........I do bet a road trip in that beast would be rough.......but we do usually have one hell of a good time.....


----------



## #1BigMike

Gerald truck is soooo cool. I got a chance to listen to that beast up at the Syracuse meet. Oh yeah Geralds an ok guy also...


----------



## Babs

Hey in case you guys that made this meet didn't see, I'm finally doing a log and getting some stuff done. Check my sig.. 
Goal is to be done done, buttoned up with a blue ribbon, tuned and rockin' come fall meet time.


----------



## Black Rain

Its always good to make sound decisions and have goals.....hahaha.

Looking forward to following your build.


----------



## Babs

Big shout out and word of thanks to you guys, sorry if I missed anyone, here:

Babs' 08 Honda Civic Si Sedan

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=273098&share_fid=10112&share_type=t


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJesus

Does anyone have a link to the Fireworks track? Clay?


----------



## BigAl205

Soooo...any word on a fall meet?


----------



## bertholomey

Just thinking about that today - September is just around the corner.....got to get a thread started!


----------



## bertholomey

Just thinking about that today - September is just around the corner.....got to get a thread started!


----------



## naiku

bertholomey said:


> Just thinking about that today - September is just around the corner.....got to get a thread started!


Do you usually hold the fall meet around the middle of the month? Hoping to make it down again.


----------



## BigAl205

I remember a couple of years ago it was early November


----------



## naiku

Funnily enough that would make it easier for me. I have the meet here Aug 27th and then 2 weekends in September are already out for me. Will wait for Jason to start a thread.


----------



## ErinH

I'll lie in wait as well. I know Jason talked about September and with work travel/vacation near that time I was pretty much guaranteed to miss it. If for some reason this is changed then I may be able to make it as well. Regardless of when it is, it'll be a heck of a time and I already look forward to the next one I'm able to make, whenever that happens to be.


----------



## bertholomey

All over the place - I try to work around Finals. It will be September 23rd and September 24th  I'll be starting a thread


----------



## Babs

I'll just be happy anytime after a big audit that ends Sept 1st. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Babs said:


> I'll just be happy anytime after a big audit that ends Sept 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I'm putting pressure on you or anything like that. Take your time with your build......... but do you think you may be done by late September? Or do you see your project being done later than that?


----------



## Babs

High Resolution Audio said:


> Not that I'm putting pressure on you or anything like that. Take your time with your build......... but do you think you may be done by late September? Or do you see your project being done later than that?



Depends on how fast I can rock out four major items. 
1. Getting the wall mounted, easy enough now that I've kinda got a plan, 
2. Doing the speaker wiring re-do for the front-stage, 
3. Pillars 
4. Corner amp rack

The IB wall I kinda knew would be fairly slow and the most custom and complex as far as interaction with the car so hopefully the pace will kick up a notch once that's done. I'll hope it'll all be in even if there's some cosmetics to finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

I don't want to do a poll, and I'm not going to deliberate to a point that I can please everyone, but I'm also considering the first weekend of November. If it doesn't necessarily matter to the majority, then I'll pick. I like the idea of cooler weather vs hotter weather.


----------



## ErinH

Scott. Finish an install?


----------



## BigAl205

November for me


----------



## High Resolution Audio

At first I was thinking that it would be freezing in November. Up by me, sometimes it snows in November........but then I remembered that this get together is being held in North Carolina. You all have very different weather than we do.


----------



## bertholomey

I attended the Crutchfield Triple Event yesterday in Charlottesville, VA. I had a good time seeing old friends and making new ones. I'm posting this here because there wasn't a thread for this event, and I'm hoping that a couple of these folks might make it to the Fall Meet. 

It was fantastic meeting Greg - thanks buddy for the power from the generator - I wish I had handed over that trophy like we were joking about - don't have room for it in my car (even though it wasn't that big). 

Great meeting Leonard as well - thank you so much for the feedback on the car. 

I'm just going to dump a bunch of pictures here - don't have a lot of time to post impressions, etc. 

Friday night 










At the venue:




























Bill making final cleaning touches to the FJ, and then some more, and then some more  










He had his tea 



















And of course his beautiful truck
































































Greg's beautiful Tundra!



















Loved these amps!



















I think this is Bruce Miller's Toyota





































Anthony's amazing Contour  I didn't get to hear it - just took pictures of it. 























































Well, that is it. Once again, a great time with some good friends.


----------



## ErinH

Thanks for the pictures, Jason!

Did you go inside the store? I've always been curious what the store looks like. I imagine it's got to be pretty large with all sorts of goodies.

Also, Anthony runs an Oppo for his source?! That's cool!


----------



## naiku

I had no idea there was a show in Charlottesville, would have tried to attend. Hopefully some of the guys who went to that come to the VA meet in August. Billy and Greg did last year, hoping they can again.


----------



## bertholomey

I did go in - very cool store - well done - good display of all of their goods - I bought a pair of outdoor speakers for the back deck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

November is fine for me Jason. I don't even care if it rains. Nothing boots and a suit can't fix.


----------



## Babs

Great shots Jason. Thanks! Steve mentioned he did pretty well. K, back to the Dremel tool.  I gots work lookin at me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2DEEP2

bertholomey said:


> I attended the Crutchfield Triple Event yesterday in Charlottesville, VA. I had a good time seeing old friends and making new ones. I'm posting this here because there wasn't a thread for this event, and I'm hoping that a couple of these folks might make it to the Fall Meet.
> 
> It was fantastic meeting Greg - thanks buddy for the power from the generator - I wish I had handed over that trophy like we were joking about - don't have room for it in my car (even though it wasn't that big).
> 
> Great meeting Leonard as well - thank you so much for the feedback on the car.
> 
> I'm just going to dump a bunch of pictures here - don't have a lot of time to post impressions, etc.
> 
> Friday night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the venue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill making final cleaning touches to the FJ, and then some more, and then some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had his tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course his beautiful truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg's beautiful Tundra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved these amps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Bruce Miller's Toyota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony's amazing Contour  I didn't get to hear it - just took pictures of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that is it. Once again, a great time with some good friends.


Good to see you at a show Jason.

And congrat's on your first place.


----------



## 2DEEP2

ErinH said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Jason!
> 
> Did you go inside the store? I've always been curious what the store looks like. I imagine it's got to be pretty large with all sorts of goodies.
> 
> Also, Anthony runs an Oppo for his source?! That's cool!


Yeap, The OPPO is the source unit.

It's the BDP-93 model that I got for like, $250. Spent about another $400 for the custom power supply with remote turn-on.

Said I was going to get a 3D TV so you could literally see the images of the music


----------



## Babs

2DEEP2 said:


> Good to see you at a show Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> And congrat's on your first place.



Wait! What!?!? First place!!!?? Jason?!?

K now I am mad I bailed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun

ErinH said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Jason!
> 
> Did you go inside the store? I've always been curious what the store looks like. I imagine it's got to be pretty large with all sorts of goodies.
> 
> Also, Anthony runs an Oppo for his source?! That's cool!


Erin,

The store is very nice! Here's a couple shots I took...and the inside is bigger than the pic shows with specialty setup theater rooms ect. off to the sides not shown in the pic


----------



## probillygun

naiku said:


> I had no idea there was a show in Charlottesville, would have tried to attend. Hopefully some of the guys who went to that come to the VA meet in August. Billy and Greg did last year, hoping they can again.


I'll try Ian...Greg and I had a great time there last year!


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Wait! What!?!? First place!!!?? Jason?!?
> 
> K now I am mad I bailed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scott! I was really let down you didn't come dude! Was hoping to see you there..and I heard from multiple sources you were coming!?

So I'll make this a little worse for you; A couple more pics showing Jason's (NOT ONLY) first place modified winner.. but also "Phatcar" winner!!! ...and pics of of my dinner after the event 
Jason took us to a great steakhouse where I enjoyed an 8oz crusted filet in peppercorn cream sauce and Devil's backbone lager!


----------



## Black Rain

Jason, Thanks for posting the pictures for those of us that were unable to go. Looks like it was a decent turn-out. Always good when you are among great people.

Do you know who's Chrysler 300 that is next to Steve's car (I think)?


----------



## bertholomey

2DEEP2 said:


> Good to see you at a show Jason.
> 
> And congrat's on your first place.


It was great seeing you again Anthony......I appreciate you spending some hot minutes in my car and giving me feedback. I'm hoping to get some time to implement the suggestions you made to get the BRZ sounding better. 

I thought Leonard's Neon sounded amazing - I got lucky with one judge causing the BRZ to edge out the Neon by a 6th of a point. I suspect that won't be the same result if there ever was a next time


----------



## bertholomey

Black Rain said:


> Jason, Thanks for posting the pictures for those of us that were unable to go. Looks like it was a decent turn-out. Always good when you are among great people.
> 
> Do you know who's Chrysler 300 that is next to Steve's car (I think)?


That is Dave Clews (I think I have that right - Steve correct this if it is wrong). He is a super guy - loves Music, loves car audio - never find a better guy in this hobby. Beautiful car!


----------



## captainobvious

probillygun said:


> Scott! I was really let down you didn't come dude! Was hoping to see you there..and I heard from multiple sources you were coming!?
> 
> So I'll make this a little worse for you; A couple more pics showing Jason's (NOT ONLY) first place modified winner.. but also "Phatcar" winner!!! ...and pics of of my dinner after the event
> Jason took us to a great steakhouse where I enjoyed an 8oz crusted filet in peppercorn cream sauce and Devil's backbone lager!



More Devil's Backbone, eh???!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Babs

probillygun said:


> Scott! I was really let down you didn't come dude! Was hoping to see you there..and I heard from multiple sources you were coming!?
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll make this a little worse for you; A couple more pics showing Jason's (NOT ONLY) first place modified winner.. but also "Phatcar" winner!!! ...and pics of of my dinner after the event
> 
> Jason took us to a great steakhouse where I enjoyed an 8oz crusted filet in peppercorn cream sauce and Devil's backbone lager!



Never hit a guy in the high-end beer and steak button. That's just dirty pool man. Dirty pool!  but honestly I was stoked about getting to see you guys all week. In my younger days I woulda showed up at midnight anyway, but I guess kids have made me think a bit more about night time 6 hour drives on a scoot. 

That's awesome looks like you guys racked up, and as I expected a great time had by all. Believe me, I cussed about missing it and poured my anger into some car and house work so I guess it's a good thing. My wife can vouch I was pretty much beside myself on not being able to get up there. 

Consolation was I got to see off son#1 as he headed to his first week-long scout camp. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> That is Dave Clews (I think I have that right - Steve correct this if it is wrong). He is a super guy - loves Music, loves car audio - never find a better guy in this hobby. Beautiful car!



Yup, Dave Clews- also known as 12 volt Dave. He owns a shop in Pennsylvania and hosts some excellent shows every year in that area. Did any of you get a demo in his car btw? I got to put a good base tune on it before the show and it was sounding wayyyy better than it ever has. Still some work to do on it (some install related and some tuning related) but it was a lot of fun I thought. I should have gotten Jason and Bill in it. Leonard did, so hopefully he can give some feedback (but I don't know if he checks this thread).

not sure who won stock....:blush:
Bruce Miller- 1st Street
Bill Gunsallis- 1st Mod Street
Jason Bertholomey- 1st Modified
(Me)- 1st Modex
Anthony Davis- 1st Extreme
Albert Akinduro- 1st Master

Anthony Davis- 1st 2 seat SQ2+. 
I took second place in SQ2+ but it wasn't that close :laugh: Anthony's car is setup well for 2 seat and mine is tuned for a 1 seat as I haven't done a 2 seat tune for it just yet (no time). His car also won best of SQ I believe with the highest SQ scores. Well done Anthony- congratulations! Some of you have met him at Jason's GTG, but Anthony is a long time competitor and an all around nice guy. He has a very good ear and is always willing to help people out, give feedback, etc.




-Steve


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Yup, Dave Clews- also known as 12 volt Dave. He owns a shop in Pennsylvania and hosts some excellent shows every year in that area. Did any of you get a demo in his car btw? I got to put a good base tune on it before the show and it was sounding wayyyy better than it ever has. Still some work to do on it (some install related and some tuning related) but it was a lot of fun I thought. I should have gotten Jason and Bill in it. Leonard did, so hopefully he can give some feedback (but I don't know if he checks this thread).
> 
> not sure who won stock....:blush:
> Bruce Miller- 1st Street
> Bill Gunsallis- 1st Mod Street
> Jason Bertholomey- 1st Modified
> (Me)- 1st Modex
> Anthony Davis- 1st Extreme
> Albert Akinduro- 1st Master
> 
> Anthony Davis- 1st 2 seat SQ2+.
> I took second place in SQ2+ but it wasn't that close :laugh: Anthony's car is setup well for 2 seat and mine is tuned for a 1 seat as I haven't done a 2 seat tune for it just yet (no time). His car also won best of SQ I believe with the highest SQ scores. Well done Anthony- congratulations! Some of you have met him at Jason's GTG, but Anthony is a long time competitor and an all around nice guy. He has a very good ear and is always willing to help people out, give feedback, etc.
> 
> -Steve


Yeah I got to meet Anthony thanks to you getting Anthony and Mic, among others, in my car at the fall '15 meet (thanks for that again).. Anthony and I had a great convo' which was really good for a beginner tuner, as did Mic. Well mainly, I let 'em speak and I just absorbed in all the experience and wisdom. Great guys! 

Which is one of the reasons I really love the meets, and was hoping to get up there Saturday as spectator. Another opportunity missed to get to hear his car.


----------



## Babs

Jason your BRZ cleans up really good man! What a looker!











Look at the shine on them wheels.. Look at em!!!

I imagine Steve's red Speed3, Bills FJ and the BRZ all lined up all shined up and red, white and blue.. I'd salute that!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Jason your BRZ cleans up really good man! What a looker!
> 
> Look at the shine on them wheels.. Look at em!!!
> 
> I imagine Steve's red Speed3, Bills FJ and the BRZ all lined up all shined up and red, white and blue.. I'd salute that!



Those shiny wheels and tires powered him to the win on the Phat Truck front - he was claiming a boost in SQ as well from the clean wheels - can't substantiate those claims though. 

Again, the people are the best part of this hobby - you know a dude is absolutely Top Shelf when he brings two large bags of Middleswarth chips (the best chips on the planet) to his buddy (even though he shouldn't be eating them)


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Those shiny wheels and tires powered him to the win on the Phat Truck front - he was claiming a boost in SQ as well from the clean wheels - can't substantiate those claims though.
> 
> Again, the people are the best part of this hobby - you know a dude is absolutely Top Shelf when he brings two large bags of Middleswarth chips (the best chips on the planet) to his buddy (even though he shouldn't be eating them)


Those chips? Oh say it ain't so! :bigcry:
Of course the cooler full of tea is now Bill's signature. 

And yep the FJ's lookin' good.. Glad he's taking care of my next vehicle. hahahaha


----------



## Black Rain

captainobvious said:


> Yup, Dave Clews- also known as 12 volt Dave. He owns a shop in Pennsylvania and hosts some excellent shows every year in that area. Did any of you get a demo in his car btw? I got to put a good base tune on it before the show and it was sounding wayyyy better than it ever has. Still some work to do on it (some install related and some tuning related) but it was a lot of fun I thought. I should have gotten Jason and Bill in it. Leonard did, so hopefully he can give some feedback (but I don't know if he checks this thread).
> 
> not sure who won stock....:blush:
> Bruce Miller- 1st Street
> Bill Gunsallis- 1st Mod Street
> Jason Bertholomey- 1st Modified
> (Me)- 1st Modex
> Anthony Davis- 1st Extreme
> Albert Akinduro- 1st Master
> 
> Anthony Davis- 1st 2 seat SQ2+.
> I took second place in SQ2+ but it wasn't that close :laugh: Anthony's car is setup well for 2 seat and mine is tuned for a 1 seat as I haven't done a 2 seat tune for it just yet (no time). His car also won best of SQ I believe with the highest SQ scores. Well done Anthony- congratulations! Some of you have met him at Jason's GTG, but Anthony is a long time competitor and an all around nice guy. He has a very good ear and is always willing to help people out, give feedback, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Steve


Steve, thanks for the input. I thought that I had heard his name before on here. That is one sweet looking 300. I'm to have to get a sit in when I get stateside.


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> More Devil's Backbone, eh???!
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


you know it brother!


----------



## probillygun

Babs said:


> Those chips? Oh say it ain't so! :bigcry:
> Of course the cooler full of tea is now Bill's signature.
> 
> And yep the FJ's lookin' good.. Glad he's taking care of my next vehicle. hahahaha


Doing my best to keep it real nice for you Scott!


----------



## probillygun

captainobvious said:


> Yup, Dave Clews- also known as 12 volt Dave. He owns a shop in Pennsylvania and hosts some excellent shows every year in that area. Did any of you get a demo in his car btw? I got to put a good base tune on it before the show and it was sounding wayyyy better than it ever has. Still some work to do on it (some install related and some tuning related) but it was a lot of fun I thought. I should have gotten Jason and Bill in it. Leonard did, so hopefully he can give some feedback (but I don't know if he checks this thread).
> 
> not sure who won stock....:blush:
> Bruce Miller- 1st Street
> Bill Gunsallis- 1st Mod Street
> Jason Bertholomey- 1st Modified
> (Me)- 1st Modex
> Anthony Davis- 1st Extreme
> Albert Akinduro- 1st Master
> 
> Anthony Davis- 1st 2 seat SQ2+.
> I took second place in SQ2+ but it wasn't that close :laugh: Anthony's car is setup well for 2 seat and mine is tuned for a 1 seat as I haven't done a 2 seat tune for it just yet (no time). His car also won best of SQ I believe with the highest SQ scores. Well done Anthony- congratulations! Some of you have met him at Jason's GTG, but Anthony is a long time competitor and an all around nice guy. He has a very good ear and is always willing to help people out, give feedback, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Steve


FYI; Bradley Shifflett won stock class


----------



## probillygun

bertholomey said:


> Those shiny wheels and tires powered him to the win on the Phat Truck front - he was claiming a boost in SQ as well from the clean wheels - can't substantiate those claims though.
> 
> Again, the people are the best part of this hobby - you know a dude is absolutely Top Shelf when he brings two large bags of Middleswarth chips (the best chips on the planet) to his buddy (even though he shouldn't be eating them)


Next time I'll do your wheels and tires (AGAIN) so you win the Best of best of phat award...its a really BIG medal dude


----------



## bertholomey

I have posted the thread for the Fall Meet.......I'm going to be out of the country for the next 10 days, so I won't have much opportunity to check it, but I thought I would go ahead and post it. 

NCSQ Fall Meet 23-25 September 2016


----------



## ErinH

awesome. 

Jason, as we discussed, I'll lock this thread down if you want me to just so people don't get confused. LMK.


----------



## req

last post


----------



## claydo

Ooh....burn.


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds good Erin!


----------



## lowcel

Oops. Just saw there is a new thread.


----------

